# Coronavirus



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has brought this up yet, considering this is a serious global issue. Apart from China, cases have been confirmed in Europe, North America, and other Asian countries. 56 people have unfortunately died with at least 1,975 cases recorded.

The symptoms of this virus can be common ones from coughing to breathing difficulties. Severe symptoms can cause pneumonia, kidney failure, severe acute respiratory, and death.

To be honest, I don't know 100% of the story but I'm still concerned with this, especially when there's a possible case in the city I live in (oh dear...). It's quite logical flights coming from China should be shut down, but it's probably too late to do so now...

So guys, watch out and stay safe. Stay sanitary and don't spread the germs. I don't want anyone else to suffer this.

Some sources:
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/countries-confirmed-cases-coronavirus-200125070959786.html
https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus


----------



## Antonio (Jan 26, 2020)

No virus is gonna kill me. The only way I'm gonna die is by the hands of my enemies.

Let's hope the virus will be stopped.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this information.

I can't believe this virus is taking such a huge bite out of people. It's so terrible. Then again, an airport is the fastest way to spread these kinds of things on a national scale. It's somewhat like the bird flu case.

Thankfully, I'm lucky to not live in an area currently being affected. I do have a family member who works at an airport, though, so there's that. lol

On a serious note, I'm wishing you the best. Please stay safe- you and those you care about!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 26, 2020)

if it gets me it gets me


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2020)

I've got a stinking cold people were giving me looks on the bus earlier when I broke into a coffing fit with dears running down my face from the itch in my throat


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

Nothing can really be done unfortunately that you would not already do; just a lot of bad timing. Every time I think about it is somewhat mildly infuriating, admittedly. Cases have existed since December and China proceeded to hold banquets right next to ground zero. They arrested journalists and reporters trying to spread awareness of it. When people were initially found with symptoms, they were sent home and not quarantined. Other cities were closed off even before Wuhan. It goes on and on...


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 26, 2020)

Coincidentally, I was watching this video on YouTube 



 before reading this thread. It seems even surgical masks can't prevent you from contracting the virus. :<


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2020)

Its scary. I feel like older people will have a hard time with this since their immune systems are not as good.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 26, 2020)

The statement of WHO on 25th still has no change, it says: high chance of infection in China, not very low in countries near China, and low chance of infection in other regions. Reason of this adjudication is quite understandable. I'm not sure how it's aired in other countries/regions but majority of people that this virus has caused death to so far are kinda specific group of people. They have the common traits that are : older like over 40 or 50 and have chronic disease like Diabetes, hear issues, etc. Also infection is through spray or touching the virus physically, not like through air. I'd see WHO's adjudication for the moment is quite understandable, if these information about victims are true.

I'm more like curious than concerned, about some info that hasn't been mentioned in any media so far as I've seen, that is, how they recognize it's new corona not ordinal ones. Corona virus has various types that'd usually only infect to specific creature. But most of them if not all are comparatively big which causes the failure of copying themselves when multiplying. Those malformed viruses have exactly the same DNA as original ones, so it's practically impossible to recognize which ones are the new malformed viruses in general. And I've been so curious how they're filtering the new ones. No info about this so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Its scary. I feel like older people will have a hard time with this since their immune systems are not as good.


If it depends on simply immune strength, there would've been way more patients of younger people, like babies, toddlers. What's interesting about this virus is babies/toddlers seem to be not infected usually and even if they get infected (which is rare case) it doesn't go bad, at least reading current information. It's very odd behavior as virus, interesting.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

All we can hope for is they come up with a vaccine as soon as humanly possible, if they haven't already. 

Stay safe.
Visit your doctor for regular check ups.


----------



## Noctis (Jan 26, 2020)

There's no vaccine yet as from what I read yesterday. They can only control the symptoms. But apparently they are working on one as fast as possible.

 This is quite a scary situation and I only started paying attention until 2 days ago when I saw it in the news. Hopefully everyone takes the necessary precautions and try to say safe and not get sick.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm not that worried about it. The flu is worse than Coronavirus from what I've read.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 26, 2020)

I work at a college with a high population of students from China, as well as many other countries.

We've already had staff get Hand Foot and Mouth Disease, most likely from a student.

I use so much hand sanitizer. All day. I hate when they come up and touch my stuff. And when they don't wash their hands in the bathroom.

Guh, these kids.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 27, 2020)

i mean, im super worried but at the same time, but really not at the same time.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 27, 2020)

I have information from inside of China because I lived in Shanghai for a year and have friends there.


My Chinese friend was trapped in the region of Wuhan for a few days but he was able to go back to Beijing.

As the incubation period of the virus is about 14 days, you can't tell who is sick because one can be sick but not know about it yet. Because of this, the discrimination against people from Wuhan and Hubei has gotten bad inside of China, some call them "walking plague gods". Most hotels don't admit people from Wuhan and Hubei anymore and even healthy people from the region have gone temporarily homeless because of this, trying to get away from the riskiest areas.

Unfortunately the Chinese government knew about the virus days or even weeks before the situation escalated and broke national and international news. They told doctors to hush up the existence of the virus, patients were told to stay home and not talk about their illness (now guess if they'd all just stay at home when they need their money from work).

It's particularly bad that this happened just around Chinese New Year, the biggest mass migration of the world, where countless Chinese people return to their hometowns to celebrate with their families.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

I don’t care much about it
If it was a zombie virus though!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't like it when news like this comes up. It kinda makes me scared to go outside, but I'm not going to let it do that. Hopefully everyone stays safe and make sure to wash your hands thoroughly and often.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> I have information from inside of China because I lived in Shanghai for a year and have friends there.
> 
> 
> My Chinese friend was trapped in the region of Wuhan for a few days but he was able to go back to Beijing.
> ...



That's so sad.

Typical governmental actions.
Top priority = cover it up.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## matt (Jan 27, 2020)

I've got a stinking cold


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 27, 2020)

matt said:


> I've got a stinking cold



Same. But you know? I'd rather have a cold than be quarantined with a life-threatening disease.

So there's that. lol


----------



## matt (Jan 27, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Same. But you know? I'd rather have a cold than be quarantined with a life-threatening disease.
> 
> So there's that. lol



You never know, it could actually be Corona virus :/ I wish you the best of luck and hope it goes away soon


----------



## Corrie (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm still not sure if it's something to worry about or not. I'm also afraid that governments are covering it up and making it seem not as bad as it is. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

I'm just glad I'm healthy and not elderly lol.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 27, 2020)

This virus junk is mad freaky, I hear it's in Chicago as well and I live real close to Chicago.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 30, 2020)

WHO has declared health emergency about this yesterday. It's the 6th emergency declaration in the history, after the one last year for Ebola hemorrhagic fever.
At the point of last night there are 14 people over here who are infected, it seems. All of them had either direct contact with people from 武漢 or had been living there for work or studying. None of them are in critical situation so far though. So I'm not exactly worried, but now it's obvious it has strong ability of infection.
I'm more worried about discrimination to Chines people. It's getting some serious over here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2020)

It's not as scary as it is being made out to be. Most people will just get sick for a couple of weeks and then recover - just like any other cold and flu type viruses. Those at risk of death are the same group of people who can be killed by influenza: they have compromised immune systems.

If you've had the flu in recent years and survived it then you're most likely to survive this too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not as scary as it is being made out to be. Most people will just get sick for a couple of weeks and then recover - just like any other cold and flu type viruses. Those at risk of death are the same group of people who can be killed by influenza: they have compromised immune systems.
> 
> If you've had the flu in recent years and survived it then you're most likely to survive this too.



Yeah, media blaze it up way more than they should. As long as the cases are taken properly care of in countries that get it and people take care of themselves also and don't go outside while sick etc. you're fine unless you indeed have a weak/compromised immune system.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

i'm not worried about it and neither should anyone here be, granted you don't have a weak immune system. you're roughly 60 times more likely to die from the flu than you are corona and yet flu season never causes a worldwide panic like this. just continue to wash your hands and cough/sneeze into your elbow and you should be fine.

the increase of racism and xenophobia against chinese people that this all has brought on is far more deadly than the virus itself.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 1, 2020)

yesterday, i was making my way to the school exit, i saw a kid (who in my school) on his bike, wearing a german gas mask. we live in Canada and there have only been 3 confirmed cases. this hysteria is causing people to do things that are kinda unnecessary. i suppose its just a joke but other people who have talked to him say otherwise. like take precautions but don't.. do stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> yesterday, i was making my way to the school exit, i saw a kid (whos in my school) on his bike, wearing a German gas mask. we live in Canada and there have only been 3 confirmed cases. the hysteria is causing people to do things that are kinda unnecessary. i suppose it just a joke but other people who have talked to him say otherwise



Okay yeah that sounds pretty unnecessary yes. I think people these days don't just know common sense...


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> yesterday, i was making my way to the school exit, i saw a kid (whos in my school) on his bike, wearing a German gas mask. we live in Canada and there have only been 3 confirmed cases. the hysteria is causing people to do things that are kinda unnecessary. i suppose its just a joke but other people who have talked to him say otherwise



omg that reminds me school boards around here had to send out formal letters/notices en masse telling students that wearing any sort of mask isn't allowed and that they'll be confiscated, there's really such a huge overreaction to it.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 1, 2020)

seliph said:


> omg that reminds me school boards around here had to send out formal letters/notices en masse telling students that wearing any sort of mask isn't allowed and that they'll be confiscated, there's really such a huge overreaction to it.



yes! my school board's done that as well! they made an announcement about coronavirus because people were getting scared because of the news, people wearing masks and stuff. i know some people totally freaked out seeing that dude in his mask.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah I've noticed this is getting a little out of hand. My mom is not allowing me to go to chinatown nor little tokyo due to tourist attractions and seeing a couple of people wearing masks.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 2, 2020)

Complications linked to the flu is killing people every year, yet people are wandering around without being vaccinated. 

We have to be careful about contagious diseases all the time, trying not spread it and contaminate the weaker.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 2, 2020)

I work as a school nurse and I've already had parents come to me with concerns about coronavirus. Just yesterday I sent a kid home with a fever and his mom immediately asked if he might have it  NO, I can almost guarantee he does not.

My county health department has let us know that there's virtually a 0% chance of infection in our local area for the time being. Our local airport doesn't even have any flights directly to/from Wuhan (and very few Chinese cities in general).

It's obviously a terrible situation in China and should be taken seriously, but people are definitely blowing it out proportion. It spread quickly to a handful of cities around the world due to the fact that it started in a city that is a transportation hub with a high volume of people moving in and out. It did not spread quickly because it is highly infectious; currently it's thought to be moderately infectious, which is pretty typical of most viruses.

I hate mass hysteria so much. It just leaves people scared for no reason. The only ones who should potentially be concerned at this point in time are individuals who are immunocompromised, those who live in or near China, and those who recently travelled to Wuhan/China. If you aren't one of these people then please don't be worried!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 2, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Complications linked to the flu is killing people every year, yet people are wandering around without being vaccinated.
> 
> We have to be careful about contagious diseases all the time, trying not spread it and contaminate the weaker.



I agree. I find it hilarious that the same people who are against the flu shot, panic and hope for a vaccine for stuff that "has outbreaks" like the coronavirus. Like??


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 3, 2020)

Dewy said:


> I work as a school nurse and I've already had parents come to me with concerns about coronavirus. Just yesterday I sent a kid home with a fever and his mom immediately asked if he might have it  NO, I can almost guarantee he does not.
> 
> My county health department has let us know that there's virtually a 0% chance of infection in our local area for the time being. Our local airport doesn't even have any flights directly to/from Wuhan (and very few Chinese cities in general).
> 
> ...



I've had patients ask me the same thing :/ They'll have a cold and automatically panic that they have corona and I have to reassure them that them being home bound, never having gone to china, and not having anyone visit them who was outside of the country let alone the state puts them at an extremely low risk. Honestly a lot of the hysteria has become a way for people to target Chinese people, similar to other outbreaks in countries outside of the US such as ebola. The flu kills way more people every year, and lyme disease is a bigger threat in the states than Corona is. 

I've honestly just been reinforcing hand washing and proper hygiene to everyone freaking out about possibly getting this because they wont listen to me regardless ;;


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Very much worth watching:






Also I'm literally sick right now myself...

After not even finishing that sentence I had to go throw up again... So yeah... But at least it shouldn't be the Corona. Ugh.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2020)

seliph said:


> omg that reminds me school boards around here had to send out formal letters/notices en masse telling students that wearing any sort of mask isn't allowed and that they'll be confiscated, there's really such a huge overreaction to it.



by "any mask" does that also include surgical masks?  it's funny because in my school (actually the whole country in general), they're actually encouraging us to wear masks (surgical/face masks that cover the mouth and nose). masks have been SOLD OUT in almost every drugstore, convenience store, and grocery.   

my school and a lot of other universities are actually taking this issue seriously to the point of having our temperatures checked at the school entrance (with those thermometers that you point on the forehead). if your temperature reaches 38 or above, i think they're sent home to quarantine or smth not sure.

but that's because there have been a *LOT * of chinese nationals in our country recently.. and there's been confirmed cases of it here. definitely not exaggerating when i say a lot. even my college is surrounded by chinese nationals


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 5, 2020)

Really bad I really want it to end soon!


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2020)

tokkio said:


> by "any mask" does that also include surgical masks?  it's funny because in my school (actually the whole country in general), they're actually encouraging us to wear masks (surgical/face masks that cover the mouth and nose). masks have been SOLD OUT in almost every drugstore, convenience store, and grocery.
> 
> my school and a lot of other universities are actually taking this issue seriously to the point of having our temperatures checked at the school entrance (with those thermometers that you point on the forehead). if your temperature reaches 38 or above, i think they're sent home to quarantine or smth not sure.
> 
> but that's because there have been a *LOT * of chinese nationals in our country recently.. and there's been confirmed cases of it here. definitely not exaggerating when i say a lot. even my college is surrounded by chinese nationals



yep, i think surgical masks were what prompted it in the first place. schools here do not like faces being covered


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 6, 2020)

Louis Vuitton made a contract with Japanese actress Suzu Hirose earlier this year, and as soon as she shows up on their Instagram, some people put the comment that says corona virus? and those stuff. It seems it's their favorite joke at the moment to Asians as they can't recognize who's Chinese/Korean/Japanese.

And couple days ago, Chinese woman who was travelling here was attacked for no actual reasons. Wtf.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Louis Vuitton made a contract with Japanese actress Suzu Hirose earlier this year, and as soon as she shows up on their Instagram, some people put the comment that says corona virus? and those stuff. It seems it's their favorite joke at the moment to Asians as they can't recognize who's Chinese/Korean/Japanese.
> 
> And couple days ago, Chinese woman who was travelling here was attacked for no actual reasons. Wtf.



Yeah the increasing racism against asians as a whole because of this issue is so saddening honestly. But especially how the Chinese are being attacked and mocked just for being Chinese. There are lots of innocent Chinese people who did nothing wrong and do not eat exotic foods but people treat them as if they're not humans.. It's reached the point where Chinese people apologize for just existing. The whole thing is just really sad.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 7, 2020)

tokkio said:


> Yeah the increasing racism against asians as a whole because of this issue is so saddening honestly. But especially how the Chinese are being attacked and mocked just for being Chinese. There are lots of innocent Chinese people who did nothing wrong and do not eat exotic foods but people treat them as if they're not humans.. It's reached the point where Chinese people apologize for just existing. The whole thing is just really sad.



I'm not saying I disbelieve this, but I was just wondering if there were any source articles/statistics for the discrimination? I would like to read into it.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> I'm not saying I disbelieve this, but I was just wondering if there were any source articles/statistics for the discrimination? I would like to read into it.



Well, I haven't seen any articles written about it but it's pretty apparent on social media such as posts and comments on facebook, youtube, instagram, twitter, elsewhere. A lot of people generalize Chinese people and say offensive things towards them, or even talk like every single Chinese person eats exotic foods (the cause of the virus in the first place, according to what I've read). Like, they blame the entire nationality for the virus. 

Also, in my country, I've seen facebook/twitter posts about how apologetic the Chinese nationals that live here have become. Some Chinese nationals distributed free face masks on the streets while holding signs that say stuff like "We're sorry" or something like that. I've also seen posts about Chinese nationals apologizing for simply sneezing/coughing in public, even if they're wearing face masks. There's even a post about a Chinese Grab driver thanking the customer for accepting him because almost everyone declined his ride thus he isn't earning money anymore. These are just some of the things I've seen.. Sadly there are probably more/worse things that have happened/are still happening.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 7, 2020)

tokkio said:


> Well, I haven't seen any articles written about it but it's pretty apparent on social media such as posts and comments on facebook, youtube, instagram, twitter, elsewhere. A lot of people generalize Chinese people and say offensive things towards them, or even talk like every single Chinese person eats exotic foods (the cause of the virus in the first place, according to what I've read). Like, they blame the entire nationality for the virus.
> 
> Also, in my country, I've seen facebook/twitter posts about how apologetic the Chinese nationals that live here have become. Some Chinese nationals distributed free face masks on the streets while holding signs that say stuff like "We're sorry" or something like that. I've also seen posts about Chinese nationals apologizing for simply sneezing/coughing in public, even if they're wearing face masks. There's even a post about a Chinese Grab driver thanking the customer for accepting him because almost everyone declined his ride thus he isn't earning money anymore. These are just some of the things I've seen.. Sadly there are probably more/worse things that have happened/are still happening.



i saw that post too. it broke my heart, honestly.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 7, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> I'm not saying I disbelieve this, but I was just wondering if there were any source articles/statistics for the discrimination? I would like to read into it.


I don't have a source about the attack that happened over here since it was aired on my local cable TV channel, but I've actually seen some scenes over here. There's a factory near my house that have a lot of employees from China. Those girls ride to the factory and I see it everyday. But one day some stupid elderly said some stupid stuff to insult them. Or saw them throwing pebbles with insult at those Chinese people.It's ridiculous af and I'm more of being pissed than sad.

Some shops or restraunts starting to refuse letting Chinese people in as well. -> *x* *x* There are more, it's just an instance.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't know if it has been mentioned or not but the doctor who warned about the corona virus, li wenliang has passed away. While reading the news regarding his death I learned about the police shutting him up and saying false accusations when all he was trying to due was warned about the virus. may he rest in peace.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 7, 2020)

tokkio said:


> Some Chinese nationals distributed free face masks on the streets while holding signs that say stuff like "We're sorry" or something like that. I've also seen posts about Chinese nationals apologizing for simply sneezing/coughing in public, even if they're wearing face masks.


That's ridiculous. Why would they have to apologize when it's not their fault. In the first place it's not very different from influenza virus.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 7, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I don't have a source about the attack that happened over here since it was aired on my local cable TV channel, but I've actually seen some scenes over here. There's a factory near my house that have a lot of employees from China. Those girls ride to the factory and I see it everyday. But one day some stupid elderly said some stupid stuff to insult them. Or saw them throwing pebbles with insult at those Chinese people.It's ridiculous af and I'm more of being pissed than sad.
> 
> Some shops or restraunts starting to refuse letting Chinese people in as well. -> *x* *x* There are more, it's just an instance.



I am very sorry about what you and those you know have experienced. It is disgusting that this is how certain people are approaching the issue. The disrespect is unreal.

No one can help the fact this is happening. Why should anyone have to feel guilty or be subject to attack because of this sickness- or any sickness? Those who aren't ill should be both grateful and understanding of their country/other people's suffering!

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes it's a long video (over an hour) but if anyone wants in-depth updates, you are not going to get this from a simple news article:






It has some pretty important insights, like how apparently the World Health Organization (WHO) can't be trusted anymore to provide objective information, as with their (travel) recommendations they are favouring China in a strongly biased and very dangerous way.

And the way the Chinese govt is handling this is heartbreaking and my prayers go to my friends over there who I made during the year I spent living in China.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2020)

We had a couple cases of it in a big city close to us that has tons of commuters come to my college via train and bus. I got diagnosed with it a few weeks back after starting my classes, and I recovered pretty easily and it honestly didn't feel like anything worse than a bad cold.. despite a small fever. This whole thing is so depressing to watch unfold, the racism is just absolutely ridiculous. I feel bad for Chinese people.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

Everyone reacts to it individually and what makes it significantly different from a normal flu is that there is no cure and it's more contagious (higher R0). It's also more deadly. But who knows if this is partially because the people in China have a worse starting point because of lung corrosion from all the air pollution etc.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

It has re-surged twice in my area and is spreading rapidly now, so I am fully expecting to get it at this point. It has also spread to where my older relatives live too so I cannot stop thinking about it. What has also been really concerning is the hit on the economy.

Please... do whatever you can protect yourself and others.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 1, 2020)

The first cases in my city have been identified, although as far as I know it's only people who got it in Italy and came back, so it might not be spreading here yet.

Remember to wash your hands. It should be obvious, but still.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2020)

I just fear mutation. But I hear there are vaccines in the works for it.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

There has been some in my state, but not close to my town. It's really scary, and I'm really hoping they have a vaccine for it soon. Stay safe out there, folks!


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

I saw a video of a man talking about how America is going to go through drastic change within the upcoming days. The validity is flimsy but we are already being affected. He made it sound like Contagion and prompted everyone watching to go check your local Lowe?s and see if the industrial grade face masks are there. He said they won?t be because the officials and people of power have already been tipped off and are stock pulling while the rest go on about their day to day. Dude is either an amazing screenplay writer or he right which is scary.


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

i’m not as scared as i probably should be - but i mean,, if it gets me then it gets me


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 2, 2020)

I heard that one of my friend's father, who's a doctor, had somebody with the coronavirus in the hospital he works at. Also there was supposed to be a trip to Japan that my school was going to make, but it looks like the coronavirus hit Japan pretty hard so that's cancelled, they'll be going somewhere else though.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 2, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> it looks like the coronavirus hit Japan pretty hard


I'm in Japan and I don't really feel it's that hard.
Again, it's only specific group of people (who are older and/or have chronic disease) that could possibly get severe situation by infection. Because of media making it look like worse, and our government having been taking stupid actions is accelerating people's agitation - people who are not educated much, it looks like that in my eyes.
People over here have been running back and forth to try buy up stuff that are made from paper. Such as, toilet paper, kitchen paper, cleaning tissues, or sanitary pads. Thanks to false information someone said in SNS, no any toiled paper packs selling in any stores over here past few days, which is so annoying.
The actual percentage of death by this virus is, in China *0.0002025 *%. (at the point Feb. 29th) And over here in Japan it's *0.00000473186* %. (15 hours ago)


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 2, 2020)

Apparently its in a school near me. I am not worried. If thats true we maybe get a few weeks off.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 2, 2020)

Well, the first case of Coronavirus just hit my country. And the first people who diagnosed with it actually live pretty close to my house...

What should i do?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 2, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Well, the first case of Coronavirus just hit my country. And the first people who diagnosed with it actually live pretty close to my house...
> 
> What should i do?




Don’t go near them if you see them. 

As always, continue washing your hands/keeping clean when necessary. 

Just treat it as if someone has the flu.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Well, the first case of Coronavirus just hit my country. And the first people who diagnosed with it actually live pretty close to my house...
> 
> What should i do?



Wash your hands regularly, try not to touch your face/eyes/nose/mouth without washing your hands first. Try to keep a safe distance from those who are visibly sneezing/coughing. If you want to take an extra precaution try to not go to crowded spaces (subways, airports, popular restaurants, etc).

The biggest thing though is washing your hands regularly especially if you come in contact with things people touch often. Toilet flushers, public doorknobs, stuff like that.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 2, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> The actual percentage of death by this virus is, in China *0.0002025 *%. (at the point Feb. 29th) And over here in Japan it's *0.00000473186* %. (15 hours ago)


Of what? Of the whole population? Obviously it's not gonna kill the entire country. If you mean of the infected people, then those numbers are ridiculous lies.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 2, 2020)

Just don’t leave the house pretty easy for me


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Of what? Of the whole population? Obviously it's not gonna kill the entire country. If you mean of the infected people, then those numbers are ridiculous lies.



About 2% of people die from the Coronavirus which is high imo. That make its 20% more deadly than the flu which can already kill elderly and children. Which makes it so dangerous is that people can be carriers without even realizing it.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 2, 2020)

theres really nothing to worry about if you are not elderly and do not have any underlying health conditions (that being said i have a couple of health conditions and i am terrified) the death rate is much much higher in the elderly which is why you shouldnt be worried about yourself but the people you might interact with, if you think youre at risk you should avoid interacting with people who are vulnerable. the worrying part is how overwhelming this might be for hospitals in each country which is something we dont know yet. i feel terrible for the chinese people as well, the xenophobia they and other asians have to deal with is upsetting and their government tried covering this up like sars again and are still trying to silence as much people as they can, its so frustrating that they didnt learn a thing.


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

soundgarden said:


> theres really nothing to worry about if you are not elderly and do not have any underlying health conditions (that being said i have a couple of health conditions and i am terrified) the death rate is much much higher in the elderly which is why you shouldnt be worried about yourself but the people you might interact with, if you think youre at risk you should avoid interacting with people who are vulnerable. the worrying part is how overwhelming this might be for hospitals in each country which is something we dont know yet. i feel terrible for the chinese people as well, the xenophobia they and other asians have to deal with is upsetting and their government tried covering this up like sars again and are still trying to silence as much people as they can, its so frustrating that they didnt learn a thing.




That blatant racism is astounding. 
Saw that a legitimate question was “can I get corona virus from Chinese food???” Lmao Karen, I guarantee you’ve never had actual Chinese food in ya damn life and no Chinese food or the sugar chicken you think is Chinese food won’t give you Corona virus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'm in Japan and I don't really feel it's that hard.
> Again, it's only specific group of people (who are older and/or have chronic disease) that could possibly get severe situation by infection. Because of media making it look like worse, and our government having been taking stupid actions is accelerating people's agitation - people who are not educated much, it looks like that in my eyes.
> People over here have been running back and forth to try buy up stuff that are made from paper. Such as, toilet paper, kitchen paper, cleaning tissues, or sanitary pads. Thanks to false information someone said in SNS, no any toiled paper packs selling in any stores over here past few days, which is so annoying.
> The actual percentage of death by this virus is, in China *0.0002025 *%. (at the point Feb. 29th) And over here in Japan it's *0.00000473186* %. (15 hours ago)



I'm not trying to be factious but didn't they let out all schools 2 weeks early because of the virus? I genuinely want to know if it's a lot of schools or just schools where my friend lives.


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 2, 2020)

I live in the Tampa Bay Area and we just got our first case last night... not much has changed except that hand sanitizer is completely sold out at work.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 2, 2020)

I've heard that 5G significantly increases the activity of the virus due to the smaller, more intense radio waves and positive ions. The city in China that first had an outbreak was one of the first cities to completely implement 5G. I know there have been people who have been negatively affected by 5G for other illnesses but its interesting to see how this might affect other diseases in the future as well. Of course I don't think it's the reason for the spread of the illness but it kinda makes sense as to how it could incubate it.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 2, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've heard that 5G significantly increases the activity of the virus due to the smaller, more intense radio waves and positive ions. The city in China that first had an outbreak was one of the first cities to completely implement 5G. I know there have been people who have been negatively affected by 5G for other illnesses but its interesting to see how this might affect other diseases in the future as well. Of course I don't think it's the reason for the spread of the illness but it kinda makes sense as to how it could incubate it.


I'd need some serious sources to even consider this anything but a crazy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 2, 2020)

My mum said that she was talking to her friend and (east) Asians think that America planted the virus in China due to the conflict and I was like LOL that’s the stupidest thing I’ve ever heard...


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 2, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> The actual percentage of death by this virus is, in China *0.0002025 *%. (at the point Feb. 29th) And over here in Japan it's *0.00000473186* %. (15 hours ago)



Why would you be calculating the death rate against the entire population of the country? What does that tell you exactly? The relevant statistic is deaths per cases (mortality rate), which is around two percent.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 2, 2020)

Some of the fear is completely justified. People who compare this to the flu are missing the point. Current indications are that SARS-CoV-2 is more contagious and more lethal than the seasonal flu. The healthcare systems of many countries (such as the UK) are already under serious strain from the flu alone.

Oh, and bad news if you're from Washington State (specifically Snohomish County). Researchers have sequenced the genome of the virus in the latest case reported in Snohomish. This virus was descended directly from one that was detected in Snohomish in January 19th. This means that it's highly likely there has been cryptic transmission within WA for 6 weeks now. Viruses mutate all the time, allowing researchers to trace their spread and origins by looking at small changes in their genome.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 2, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Of what? Of the whole population? Obviously it's not gonna kill the entire country. If you mean of the infected people, then those numbers are ridiculous lies.


Oh sorry I should've clarified, it's not mortality per case but just a percentage of death against whole population country wise.



Blue Triangles said:


> Why would you be calculating the death rate against the entire population of the country? What does that tell you exactly? The relevant statistic is deaths per cases (mortality rate), which is around two percent.


I understand what usually matters is mortality (death per cases) during epidemic, especially to those who are to research. I brought up the death percentage against whole population by country because, different from other commonly known viruses that made/makes pandemic at times (e.g. influenza, sars or ebola) this mutant corona seems to obviously need certain conditions to affect mortality. That is, age range (*take a look at the table of mortality by age range*) and chronic/basic disease of the person. When "the case" has quite definitive factors to cause death, I don't think "per case" mean much when you're to assume the risk in reality. That was my point of bringing it up.
Plus, as you must've known if you're educated, it's known that there's always possible trap of statics regarding number. Look at the middle part of *this page* - CFR of worldwide and outside mainland China. You can find there's 10+% of difference between those two statics. How you read the number affects big time to the trend of confusion/concern. So.. just being attentive to the number of death, without paying much attention to other actual factors to cause death, just causes more hysteria, which isn't helping. You need to have certain age/health conditions to cause death in the first place. That is what I'm trying to be clear here.
Hope this makes sense.



sierra said:


> I'm not trying to be factious but didn't they let out all schools 2 weeks early because of the virus? I genuinely want to know if it's a lot of schools or just schools where my friend lives.


That is exactly what I meant by "stupid". I'd assume you guys outside Japan could be getting wrong impression on it, regarding the actual state over here. Yes they decided to close the school for certain weeks, but it is not because how bad the infections are on going. *sigh* I'll need another whole page if I was gonna try explain the reason and why I see it stupid.


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> That is exactly what I meant by "stupid".



*Starts to take off earings*



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'd assume you guys outside Japan could be getting wrong impression on it, regarding the actual state over here. Yes they decided to close the school for certain weeks, but it is not because how bad the infections are on going. *sigh* I'll need another whole page if I was gonna try explain the reason and why I see it stupid.



*puts earings back on* oh yeah totally same


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

there are so many cases of corona-virus here where i live. Some people have died (Rest in peace) But some people have recovered from it.
Someone said they had the flu and they had to check for corona-virus and they had to have a needle up the nose. ugh....


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> there are so many cases of corona-virus here where i live. Some people have died (Rest in peace) But some people have recovered from it.
> Someone said they had the flu and they had to check for corona-virus and they had to have a needle up the nose. ugh....



Yeah there was a death in my town, making 6 deaths in the state of Washington alone.. I feel so nervous as I work in a pharmacy and In constant close quarters with sick people. I've gone through a large bottle of hand sanitizer in 1 week my hands are dry as hell but I'm so afraid of becoming a carrier because I live with my elderly grandparents. I could never forgive myself if I brought it home.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 2, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> there are so many cases of corona-virus here where i live. Some people have died (Rest in peace) But some people have recovered from it.
> Someone said they had the flu and they had to check for corona-virus and they had to have a needle up the nose. ugh....



A needle up the nose? Sounds like a bit of an embellishment.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 2, 2020)

genuinely i'm literally terrified of it at this point. and of course, it is now 15 minutes away from me.

i'm so over it.


----------



## Jeongguk (Mar 2, 2020)

In my state, it was one of the first cases reported in the entire country. I don’t think there’s more than one or two where I live. but I am not worried even if I do get it.. people treat it as though it’s a death sentence, but the recovery rate for healthy and younger people (I’m 21) is incredibly high. I am worried my older or younger family members could get it though. I just hope this entire virus ends immediately.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

I've heard it's in LA and Orange counties, aka the one I live in and the county next to me.

woo~


----------



## zato (Mar 2, 2020)

i've been sick with a cold...i hope that's all it is. be safe people.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 2, 2020)

With any virus there will be higher risk populations (elderly, infants, immunocompromised) who will die from it. I've heard of multiple cases of people in my state needing heart transplants or having heart issues from the current flu strain going around (it is pretty rough this year) Here is a website comparing/contrasting the two! Corona virus is no where near as bad as everyone is making it out to be. Link!

Just make sure to frequently wash your hands (do this every day regardless!), avoid crowded areas, get enough sleep, stay hydrated, and eat healthy meals c: if you get the virus don't go into a sudden panic, go to a hospital and see what they suggest for treatment. Viruses do not get treated with antibiotics and there isnt a "cure", just need to ride it out and take good care of yourself like the flu! If you suddenly feel as though it's progressing in a bad way then go back to the hospital and get care immediately.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Mar 2, 2020)

My heart goes out to anyone whose friends/families whose lives have been affected by the virus in one way or another. 
If anyone knows ways to get involved (particularly to help those suffering in the lockdown in Wuhan), I would love to know what I can do from the US to help.  

While I do think it is incredibly important to be aware and be concerned, I do not think it is something that everyone - at least, in the US - should be in a panic about. Many media outlets here have been using super clickbait-y titles just to get more ad revenue from their articles about the virus. I even saw one outlandish article claiming that 5G was "scientifically" proven to correlate with an increase in COVID-19 mortality, but that is beyond false news; it's simply fear mongering for attention.

If people in this thread are in the US like I am, follow the CDC guidelines and stay informed on updates. If you're in another country, follow the guidelines/protocols given to you by your government representative health officials. The absolute best way to fight an epidemic like this is to stay informed and stay calm. 

Scientists are (and have been) working on vaccines diligently, it's only a matter of time until this blows over.


edit to add: reading this comment a few months later just proves american arrogance. we really thought we were untouchable because everyone figured we were equipped and ready for something like this? oh boy was I incredibly wrong... I'm fortunate enough that my state has been very strict, and as a result, we have already experienced what experts believe to be the highest peak in cases. other states are not so lucky, and thousands of people in the US died last week. idk what else to say besides I was wrong, and the US is not okay.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> if you get the virus don't go into a sudden panic, go to a hospital and see what they suggest for treatment.


*Don't!* At least in my country and other countries in Europe you are not allowed to go to a hospital/doctor if you have or heavily suspect having the virus! You are supposed to call a special hotline and they will come and get you safely into a hospital in a manner in which you won't risk infecting other people. If you just go to a doctor or hospital when you are infected by yourself, you risk infecting other people with that.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> *Don't!* At least in my country and other countries in Europe you are not allowed to go to a hospital/doctor if you have or heavily suspect having the virus! You are supposed to call a special hotline and they will come and get you safely into a hospital in a manner in which you won't risk infecting other people. If you just go to a doctor or hospital when you are infected by yourself, you risk infecting other people with that.



I havent heard of anything like that in the US yet but thank you!!! c:


----------



## Fey (Mar 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> *Don't!* At least in my country and other countries in Europe you are not allowed to go to a hospital/doctor if you have or heavily suspect having the virus! You are supposed to call a special hotline and they will come and get you safely into a hospital in a manner in which you won't risk infecting other people. If you just go to a doctor or hospital when you are infected by yourself, you risk infecting other people with that.



This actually makes perfect sense, since the other patients there would likely be at higher risk of catching the disease and having complications. We’ll see if the US employs any sensible measures as the situation develops...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2020)

many of my colleagues think the virus will spread here in sweden as well. i'm not that worried but apparently it is estimated that there is a moderate risk of it so uh yeah, not that much fun. to be honest, when we first heard of the corona virus in january, i thought it wouldn't be as big of a deal as it has become, especially outside of china. i have a friend who stayed in china for a few months who came home some weeks earlier than planned due to the virus and the fear that she might not be allowed to leave the country if the virus spread to her province/city...


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

I forgot to share one way of minimizing infection risk which is paying by card instead of cash. This may be less relevant in some countries like the US where most people pay by card, but in lots of countries people still pay mainly by cash. As cash changes hands frequently, it can also spread/carry pathogens.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 3, 2020)

dunno if this is supposed to be about the virus itself and i'm being disruptive,  but do y'all agree that the crisis has sparked some racism and xenophobia against chinese people? so far all i've seen is some memes and stuff.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 3, 2020)

Seeing high numbers is scary, but I'd like to remind people that the swine flu caused or contributed to 400,000 deaths worldwide within the first eigth months. As someone who lived through that and had a sick classmate, the hysteria this time seems very disproportional. People refuse to shake people's hands despite there being no case in my district.

Like it's good to tell people how to avoid infections, but the scary part is that it's new.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Seeing high numbers is scary, but I'd like to remind people that the swine flu caused or contributed to 400,000 deaths worldwide within the first eigth months. As someone who lived through that and had a sick classmate, the hysteria this time seems very disproportional. People refuse to shake people's hands despite there being no case in my district.
> 
> Like it's good to tell people how to avoid infections, but the scary part is that it's new.


Why would you shake hands during the dawn of a worldwide pandemic if it's an optional thing, though? Even if you are in a currently low risk area. All the preventive measures people are taking are good for you and everyone else. It would be better to be thankful for people being cautios instead of pretending that nothing is happening and thus heightening the risk of the disease spreading in your area.

It doesn't only help with the Corona!! Thanks to all the preventive measures people have taken, the flu rates in Japan have dropped by 60% (!!!) compared to last year:


> The flu season appears to be waning significantly faster than last year thanks to public fear of the deadly new coronavirus, government data shows.
> 
> In the week ended Feb. 9, reported influenza cases plunged by over 60 percent to 44,737, compared with 129,989 the same week a year ago, according data from the Health, Labor and Welfare Ministry.
> 
> ...


https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...stically-wanes-japan-amid-spread-coronavirus/


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 3, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> dunno if this is supposed to be about the virus itself and i'm being disruptive,  but do y'all agree that the crisis has sparked some racism and xenophobia against chinese people? so far all i've seen is some memes and stuff.



in the uk xenophobia is being reported a lot right now. in one instance a woman was knocked unconscious by a man for defending her chinese friend who was targeted because of the coronavirus. my mum also has a client who told her that she thinks she's going to get the coronavirus if she goes to a local chinese restaurant because they're "migrants" even though the people running it and the chinese community have lived here for years.
british people are generally very racist to everyone so it's not surprising at all that racial abuse has spiked here.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 3, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> dunno if this is supposed to be about the virus itself and i'm being disruptive,  but do y'all agree that the crisis has sparked some racism and xenophobia against chinese people? so far all i've seen is some memes and stuff.



Oh. Definitley. I've heard people in public talk about how disgusting chinese people are. People who are chinese or are even mistaken for chinese have been feeling a need to defend themselves that they are clean/not sick and are only wearing a mask as a preventative measure because of the harassment and outbursts on social media as well as in public.

Just like with the swine flu how xenophobia towards Hispanic/latino people spiked and suddenly people were crying out "hispanic people are dirty".

It's even crazier that in the US, which is pretty diverse, anyone who someone considers to look chinese is considered to be a disgusting immigrant when a lot of the time.... they were born in America or havent been back to China in who knows how many years. 

Feels like people will find a way no matter what to publicly show their racism/xenophobia. But god forbid you point it out because then you get "I'm not racist I eat chinese food every week and know the lady at the register's first name!!!" Type comments. They know it's wrong/definitley not ok to say or act in these ways but refuse to admit it or attempt to change. Really disgusting imo.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 3, 2020)

soundgarden said:


> british people are generally very racist to everyone so it's not surprising at all that racial abuse has spiked here.



Ok this is not a fair statement at all.
Research by the Oxford Migration Observatory shows that the majority (72%) of the foreign-born population in Britain feel that the country is hospitable or welcoming for migrants. 91% say that migrants can get ahead if they work hard.
Source: https://migrationobservatory.ox.ac.uk/resources/briefings/migrants-and-discrimination-in-the-uk/

---
The EU carried out a survey in which they asked black people throughout the EU about their experiences with racism.
Figure 1 "Prevalence of perceived racism in 5 years before the survey"
UK 21%
France 38%
Germany 48%
Ireland 51%
Finland 63%

Figure 2 "Stopped by police in last 5 years for perceived racist reasons"
UK 7%
France 12%
Germany 14%
Austria 37%

Figure 3 "Overall prevalence of discrimination based on ethnic or immigrant background in previous 12 months"
UK 15%
France 29%
Ireland 30%
Germany 33%
Austria 42%
Finland 45%

Source: https://fra.europa.eu/sites/default/files/fra_uploads/fra-2019-being-black-in-the-eu-summary_en.pdf
---
*Please read this:*
Do I therefore think that racism isn't a problem in Britain? Of course not.
Am I somehow suggesting that there is a minimum level of racism that's tolerable? Of course not.

I just wanted to put things into context when people make extravagant claims like "Britain is awash with racism". And making generalising statements about British people is no different to stereotyping other groups. I don't believe that racism can only work in one direction.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Why would you shake hands during the dawn of a worldwide pandemic if it's an optional thing, though?


It's not optional.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 3, 2020)

KarlaKGB said:


> snip



u are overthinking this a bit, especially with insinuating that im racist lol. i couldve used a better choice of words (saying "people") ur right that its unfair to say that, of course i dont think that every british person is a raging racist but i do think i live in a country where racism is a major issue. despite the words i chose it wasnt my intention to stereotype everyone and to be honest with u i didnt think that anyone would interpret it that way because im british and that wouldnt make me any different. from my experiences from witnessing it a lot towards anyone that isnt british and hearing about other peoples experiences too i thought i would voice that but probably couldve used better words. i dont think u can deny that we do have a problem even though those statistics look fine, especially right now


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2020)

Went to the walmart today and they were completely out of: clorox, rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizer and wet wipes. 

Seriously, the shelves were bare. It was nuts lol


----------



## Noctis (Mar 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> I forgot to share one way of minimizing infection risk which is paying by card instead of cash. This may be less relevant in some countries like the US where most people pay by card, but in lots of countries people still pay mainly by cash. As cash changes hands frequently, it can also spread/carry pathogens.



my nom was telling me about how to wash my hands since I pay by cash. I don't have credit or debit card soooo


----------



## Dim (Mar 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Went to the walmart today and they were completely out of: clorox, rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizer and wet wipes.
> 
> Seriously, the shelves were bare. It was nuts lol


Ya my store completely sold out as well. Also lots of customers wearing gloves and face masks


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2020)

Nox said:


> Ya my store completely sold out as well. Also lots of customers wearing gloves and face masks



Yeah I saw a lot of that today too! lol it freaked out a little kid: "Mommy that lady was wearing a MASK"


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm gonna sound stupid but why is everyone starting to buy stuff now and not earlier or later? Did something really bad happen that I'm not aware of?

I bought hand sanatizer, wet wipes and other stuff today since everyone else was


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Went to the walmart today and they were completely out of: clorox, rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizer and wet wipes.
> 
> Seriously, the shelves were bare. It was nuts lol



same with tissue boxes and toilet paper. it was bare at every supermarket at that section!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emolga59 said:


> I'm gonna sound stupid but why is everyone starting to buy stuff now and not earlier or later? Did something really bad happen that I'm not aware of?
> 
> I bought hand sanatizer, wet wipes and other stuff today since everyone else was



i had a few tiny bottles of hand sanitazer before this happened so i think im fine


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

So...my kitchen floor has 3 boxes of udon and instant noodles since my mom is like that. :/

Also, I get looks from people on the street and I'm like ._. Are you concerned about me? starstruck by my beautiful self? Trying not to take pictures of my hideous face. To be fair, I'm a bit sick so...I can see how people are looking at me a ton. :}


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 5, 2020)

I hate the hysteria. This is obviously artificial panic, and yet, while I understand, I'm not immune to it.
There's only one thing that really scares me: if something was to happen to my wife. If anything happens to her, I'm a wreck. This is the worst thing that can happen. And while I work from home, she has to take metro everyday. It makes me anxious. This virus thing has already wrecked my holiday plans. I'm tired of the world going nuts. It's been a really bad year so far and I feel exhausted. 

Sorry for venting there.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 5, 2020)

I really couldn't care less tbh


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)

Okay, some of the freak-out is getting a little insane- especially in countries that have not been affected to the degree of other countries. Concern in countries such as China, Japan, the middle east, etc? Of course.

But Canada and here in the United States? It seems a little... I don't know, ridiculous. Especially when those in power over here are telling us to panic. It would make the most sense to block unnecessary travel to countries at high risk for Coronavirus- here and anywhere else. Countries with blocked borders/flights are less likely to aid in spreading the virus anyway.

I guess we'll just have to see where all this goes.


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

i can kind of see both sides of the argument; on one hand, most of this could be avoided if people just took common steps you're SUPPOSED to take during cold and flu (and the rest of the year, really) season in order to prevent the spread of illness. and most countries don't have to worry about much of anything. hell, even with there being a confirmed case in my state, as long as you're not somewhere that the disease is actively spreading, you're likely fine, and most of this is fearmongering.

however, i am also filled with anxiety that my internet friends are going to disappear without me realizing and i'll think they're ghosting me when something seriously wrong happened. and a lot of people are so dumb or just laizes-faire that if the cdc and who DIDN'T play it up, they wouldn't do any preparation at all and spread would be MUCH worse. so, preparations are a good idea. me, i've got hand sanitizer, antibacterial hand soap, and i'm kind of a hermit. so even if there's the first confirmed case in my state, i'm most likely going to be fine unless it spreads to my county.

also, a general health tip for everyone: do you know "welcome to the black parade" by my chemical romance? if so, sing from "when i was a young boy" to "will you be the savior of the broken, the beaten and the damned" while washing your hands. it'll be 20 seconds of hand washing, which... i can't remember if it's what the cdc or who recommends or both? but either way, that's much more useful than counting and possibly messing up, or starting a timer on your phone and possibly getting your phone wet.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 6, 2020)

the stupid virus has officially hit my state, in a town only 20 min away from me. and i work in a hospital.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2020)

I might as well sleep in a coffin until this dies out lol

Edit: looks like 2 LAX Screener workers got it.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

the number or infected surpassed 100 in sweden the other day. [upside down smile emoji]


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> the number or infected surpassed 100 in sweden the other day. [upside down smile emoji]



Yeah, I love how they hardly mention most of them was abroad too lol ::

Well hopefully incubation times will be over for most that they actually took care of so it could go down


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, I love how they hardly mention most of them was abroad too lol ::
> 
> Well hopefully incubation times will be over for most that they actually took care of so it could go down



most have apparently been in northern italy..? which i guess is good that they get it from there and aren't infected here but still. stop going to italy, or if you go don't come home, PLEASE.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello from Northern Italy! Luckily in my city we just have 3-4 (confirmed) cases. My grandparents are really careful about going out, and they don't even hug me now! I'm glad they understand the danger.
To my European friends - please be careful and follow good hygiene practice.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 7, 2020)

Just for the record the world isn?t going to end from coronavirus. Ebola virus was a million times worse in 2015 and we managed to contain it. If you catch Coronavirus you?ll feel absolutely awful but if you?re in good health and are youthful you?ll be perfectly fine with time.

Most of the deaths that have occurred so far are because of people that were elderly and already had underlying health issues. Practice good hygiene and get some hand sanitizer if you can. Cover your mouth when you cough and sneeze and don?t get too close around strangers (that should go without saying).


----------



## allainah (Mar 7, 2020)

tldr i think people are making too big of a deal out of this and more people die from the regular flu every year lol


----------



## dedenne (Mar 7, 2020)

i cant believe boris johnson told us how to wash our hands 
this is how far low we have gone


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 7, 2020)

the coronavirus is pretty scary in concept, but from what I know about it so far, it seems like if the average healthy person got it they would be able to overcome it like the flu, and it is only "dangerous" in young kids and people (usually older people) with underdeveloped or poor immune systems.

that being said, im not worried about myself, but I do worry about my mom who is getting older and has fibromyalgia, and therefore a pretty "bad" immune system. im also living with her right now, so I am extra paranoid about what germs I bring into our house for her sake.


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

Elon musk said it was dumb I guess we can all get over it now.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 7, 2020)

the tissue aisle in almost every single supermarket in my city is empty.

people be stacking up on resources like it's a zombie invasion or something.

but i definitely do agree that this is a serious issue and i hope that most of it goes down before the winter, because then it'd be difficult to distinguish between the flu and coronavirus symptoms.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2020)

Global motality due to this corona is 3,400+. (At the point of March 7th)
Fatalities due to getting attacked by hippo in Africa is 3,000+ every year.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2020)

Of course I think it?s a threat, but many people are severely overreacting. My college is closed tomorrow, and they cancelled all extracurricular activities for the remainder of the quarter despite there being no cases of it on campus.
Also, like others have said, sanitary products are sold out everywhere. People should already be using these products more often, anyway, but I?m sure the CEOs of these companies are thrilled.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 9, 2020)

At my university (Austria/tyrol) there are a few infected with covid19! A friend of mine isn't allowed to go outside because the infected student was in the same course with her. We are also close to italy and have many students from there so yeah... we got a mail that we shouldn't attent university if we cough or have a sore throat xD Many people are soooo scared and the university should be closed for at least 14 days. I study the same as the covid19 infected and there are always the same students... so yeah ^^


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

I reckon this may be my last week of school for a while


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 9, 2020)

My university is now closed... ^^*


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 9, 2020)

a few cases in my state nothing too major...i hope


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm not particularly worried about this. I'm not elderly and I don't have a compromised immune system. If I were to get this, it would probably be like getting the flu. I've had the flu once ever in my life and of course I felt terrible then. It sucks to have a fever and all of that. But I got over and and I feel like I would get over this just fine too. 

I'd be more worried about my mother in law if she got it. Not only is she in her 60s, but she is now a widow (therefore no one at home to take care of her) and she also has had cancer in the past. I don't know if having gone through chemo over 10 years ago means her immune system is still not as good.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 9, 2020)

There was a discussion on TV today about the spread of the virus. They were also talking about how most people don't do enough to wash their hands. I think that's a really good place for us all to start with (and should be something we do anyway), making sure we're informed about proper hand washing techniques. 

It has spooked me a little for sure but as some people have said I'm even more worried about spreading it to my family members who might be more vulnerable to this disease than I am. I think that's feeding into whatever paranoia I have more than anything else, that if I end up getting the virus I could be putting my loved ones at risk.

I'm in Ireland by the way, they were saying on the news that 50-60% of the population could become infected. I think they're just hoping that number will be spread out so the health system isn't overwhelmed.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2020)

went to the mall today and it was EMPTY. lol people are freaking out.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 9, 2020)

what disgusts me the most about this virus is the blatant racism against asian people in people's reactions. people now think at all asians have corona and should be avoided; some have even assaulted asians for even coughing. all of this is horrible and idiotic. the physical assaults are especially stupid as why would you actively seek physical contact with someone you think has a contagious disease???


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 9, 2020)

I _just_ realized that the Corona might be worse for me than for other young people because my respiratory tract is way more sensitive than that of most people. I had huge problems with the air pollution in China and I could absolutely not breathe in a building (in Austria) which had bad/no air circulation. Meanwhile other people seemed to have no problem at all. After being in this building for a few minutes I almost had to throw up and my whole respiratory tract felt strained for hours...


----------



## Maiana (Mar 9, 2020)

Currently my state is under a state of emergency and the virus is spreading to different parts quick lol. It's not long before they close schools at this point.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

Some family in my county was quarantined and they went out numerous times in public despite the county warning them not too.  Potentially infecting hundreds...

St. Louis if you all want to do the google


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 9, 2020)

Normally I love my job but with all this Corona virus panic it's starting to freak me out.

I transport lab work from hospital to hospital quite often and I always take care to sanitize my hands and such. But I've now delivered two different labs over the last week that read "Warning. Suspect Corona" to the one hospital in the area doing all the testing and I...cannot...get my hands...clean enough.

I'm not even any kind of germaphobe. But with constant articles on news sites and panic induced hysteria, it's getting to me.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 9, 2020)

I was running out of toilet paper in my house and let me tell you... finding some **decent** toilet paper was a freaking nightmare!!!
Also, the policy at my university is that if 1 person here is diagnosed with Coronavirus then the entire university will shut down. It?s already in all of the nearby counties so it?s only a matter of time.


----------



## isabll (Mar 10, 2020)

I live in Italy. Before last night, there were certain quarantined regions and provinces one couldn't get out from or get in, but yesterday evening our government declared the whole country a "red zone", meaning we can't get out of our houses/towns unless it's an absolute necessity (jobs and medical needs, mostly). Unis have been closed since the end of February, as well as regular schools, and won't open before April 3rd. I can't get out of my small town and although it IS very annoying, I realize why it must be done. I just hope this will all be over soon.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 10, 2020)

And here I was hoping to finally travel to Italy.
Meanwhile my whole country's economy is in shambles. Which means increased prices and no hopes of buying the thing I've been saving money for.

This years is already worse than 2019.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 10, 2020)

Great, just got the news that in our town, there is also a person with this ******** virus now. The whole time, there was nothing and now this. I can't hear and see this damn Corona madness anymore, there is not one day without any bad news about it.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 10, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I can't hear and see this damn Corona madness anymore, there is not one day without any bad news about it.


Yeah, I totally get that.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's only getting started and hard to tell how bad it will get in specific places. I heard somewhere that hot weather is bad for the virus so hopefully warmer spring weather will help dampen it a little? Seriously though, don't quote me on that...


----------



## Starition (Mar 10, 2020)

If anything the warmer weather will decrease the amount of the usual common flu and pneumonia etc patients in hospitals, opening up more beds for those who might catch the virus and are in critical health.  In turn, making quarantining and helping the worst cases back to health easier, as opposed to having to send them home where their families are and such for self quarantine (where it might continue to spread).


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 10, 2020)

> I heard somewhere that hot weather is bad for the virus so hopefully warmer spring weather will help dampen it a little?


It will probably be back in September, worse than ever.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 10, 2020)

Guys take it seriously! I know it seems distant and that "young people won't even feel it" but it can take just a few days to change the situation drastically. Stay home unless necessary, play Animal Crossing online with your friends, but don't go out to "have fun" if they close your school. If schools are closed there's a reason!


----------



## Nicolette (Mar 10, 2020)

(My post mostly applies to those in the US).

I've been following updates about this virus since late January, and too many people seem to be underestimating the impact it can have if it gets to the point where multiple states are enacting quarantines. The global supply chain is already being disrupted (the FDA has a list of drug shortages on their website and the United States gets a lot of generic drugs from other countries). 

Even if you're not worried about what happens if you get sick, you do need to be worried about if your community gets sick. People like me in the service industry don't have the luxury of working remotely or cashing in a bunch of sick/vacation time if we can't go to work. I already have co-workers that come to work with fevers and colds. My state only just recently got authorization or whatever to test people, so we could have cases that have been going unreported for a while. I suggest stocking up on nonperishable foods and basic first aid in case it gets to the point where going shopping puts you (or others!) at risk. It's better to be safe than sorry, and if you buy foods you will actually eat it won't be a waste like the people buying entire carts of toilet paper lol


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 10, 2020)

(US)
I?m an outreach and volunteer coordinator for a non-profit and i am noticing that many events are being cancelled left and right. My job is literally going out into the community so I?m currently trying to figure out how to 1.) do my job and 2.) allow my student volunteers to get their ?community? hours. 

My supervisor is suggesting still sending them out into the community because they?re young and healthy. This really puts me off because I don?t know my students personal medical history but what I do know is that some disabilities/health complications can?t always be seen. Some of my volunteers may have families that are immunocompromised or may be immunocompromised themselves.  My current plan is to not let them go to these huge events with the Coronavirus stuff not under control, I don?t feel comfortable with that and I doubt they feel comfortable going either. 

So far, I?ve bought a few non perishable goods just to keep myself isolated if necessary. I have a weaker immune system and so does my partner so I?m tryin to do everything possible to prevent any exposure. I?m fortunate enough to be able to work from home, but those around me aren?t so fortunate. A lot of them have no more paid sick leave and just go to work sick because they can?t afford to take time  off. This entire situation is just super unfortunate and I really feel for those who work in the service/retail industry. 

Hoping that my university closes down soon so that students aren?t put at risk as well.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 10, 2020)

I’m paranoid my surgery will get cancelled even tho it’s a private hospital... I keep thinking about the what ifs like if I get sick or my surgeon gets sick. I hate anxiety cause I’m not worried about the actual virus at all it’s just the actions of people and them panicking. Probably because I’m young and healthy so I know I’m not at risk


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 10, 2020)

I just got word today that *my sister's college and other colleges/universities in the US are closing early for the semester and the students will have to complete their courses online*. This is an extremely sucky situation to be in as a student, on one hand I understand why they are doing this but on the other hand I would be _so_ upset if I was still a student. As a biology major in a top liberal arts college, I relied on lab classes to give me necessary experience for my future career which is impossible to incorporate in online classes. Additionally the classes I took (genetics, cell biology, etc) were hard classes for me and because of that I spent a lot of time in office hours, tutoring, and working with fellow classmates to understand the material, and would have most certainty failed if it was only an online class. Similarly my sister is premed, and I don't know how she is going to be able to effectively complete the semester while meeting certain requirements. My heart really goes out to college students right now, especially the seniors.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Probably because I’m young and healthy so I know I’m not at risk


I wouldn't say I'm young or healthy, I have someone as well who's been dosing medicines that make his immune system work less active due to his disease. But both of us (I and he) are never in panic while we know if it got either of us, it would go critical, he could die actually. We just make sure to do what it takes to lower the risk.
I feel like all these excessive reactions were product of how it was brought up in media, which just cause hysteria to people who aren't very used to/knowledgeable of virus or immunology in general. I feel so since I have yet to see any media giving a simple information that it usually doesn't affect much from taking some virus cells. Actually it keeps happening just that you don't know you have it in your body. It starts to affect/make you "infected" when the virus cells increases too much in your body that immune system squads are a bit short of of soldiers. It's not like you're infected once you touch the virus. It's called 暴露 (exposure?) different from being infected.. Unless it's specific type of viruses such as ebola, just taking some in is fine. When it's the ones like ebola, just a bit per 100 dl of your blood cause 97% of death (older people) or 60 or less %( young people), and corona in general does not fall under this group. Not knowing/being given these basic information but just hearing how many are infected in large number is just making mass hysteria, I feel so..


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2020)

theres a case in my school but theyre still making us go in )))))))


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 10, 2020)

Welp, it's finally made it over here. Oh, joy.


----------



## easpa (Mar 10, 2020)

First confirmed case in my town today  Might start refusing to serve customers unless they're paying by card


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 10, 2020)

Well now all the toilet paper and cleaning supplies are selling right out due to the coronavirus. I mean I remember when it was once the "bubonic plague in China" and now it's starting to effect our everyday lives. Not only that, the stock market fell a bit due to all the hype around it.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 10, 2020)

My college is moving to online classes until April 5 and not letting us come back to get our stuff until at least then (we went on spring break Friday)  Kind of pissed


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

Soooo my university is closing starting tomorrow and going online until at least the 16th of April. o:


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 10, 2020)

The company I work for is taking things pretty seriously.  They had us all work from home Thursday and Friday to stress test the systems.  I've heard rumors that they may be considering the possibility of us all working home for an extended period of time if the virus hits close to home.  They also informed us today that anyone who doesn't feel well but still feels like they can work should be working from home, no questions asked.  And if we're sick but don't feel like we can work, they're actually letting us take the time off paid without using up our regular paid time off because they know some people don't have enough time or are hesitant to use it in certain situations.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 10, 2020)

I think the hype is WAY too big.... I mean colleges closing? and k12 schools closing? When the outbreak isnt even.... big... like... they don't do this for the flu lmao. I blame the guy who went to that dance and got some kids sick despite being told he had it. blew the whole thing up and encouraged people to start closing schools/businesses as a "precaution"

My friend was living with her husband for the past few months who is stationed out in spain and she went to italy like.... in January I think? and recently got a cold when coming back to visit. Well. Because she was out of the country and went to Italy (Way before the whole 2wk incubation period mind you.) everyone/her parents convinced her to get checked because she coughed like.... one time literally. and now shes on quarantine for two weeks for a single cough because her doctor freaked out (mind you the infection prevention and what not for the state said she would be fine and not to worry about getting checked but her doctor was super adamant about it.)

It's stupid. 

She literally just has a cold, which she gets EVERY time she flies, and its being blown way out of proportion lmao.
Like I have sinus issues going on because of the changing season but everyone seems to think me sniffling means i am infected when I can promise you I go through this every year at the same time lmao.


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

Owner of Nottingham Forest has it, now I hope I don't meet him. Also, they might shut school here, so that's cool I guess.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

i see a lot of people here saying that they're young and healthy so not worried. not to be harsh, but please don't be so ignorant. sickness can attack ANYONE, regardless of being "young and healthy" if you've been following with cases, you'll learn that there's been a few new ones with young and healthy people who both said they don't even smoke or drink or anything and have all been healthy- but what happened to them was first, a simple cold, then got better then was hit with pneumonia really badly to the point where they couldn't walk to the bathroom without having breathing difficulties.

be very careful, the issue is extremely serious and anyone is at risk here.

i'd also like to add: there's no cure right now, and people infected are quarantined in a room alone for days. one of these guys said they've been alone in a small room for 40 days! only having their phones and stuff to talk to people. regardless how you feel about the situation: PLEASE DON'T SPREAD IT.
if you're sick- please wear a mask! stay safe everyone! <3


----------



## Marte (Mar 11, 2020)

I understand why some people don't look at this as a big thing, but this virus is spreading really quickly and even tho it's not a huge "disease", a lot of people have and will continue to die from it. Yes, it may be like a "normal" flu like some say, but for some people that's dangerous. I'm not worried about myself, but some family members, already sick people and older people who can't handle getting this virus. And I don't know about how the conditions are other places, but my area don't got that many resources compared to how fast it's spreading, and it's spreading faaaaaaaast. What I'm most worried about is if doctors catch the virus and spread it to their patients (which we had a case of the other way around, a patient was infected but didn't get isolated as the hospital, so now a lot of the staff are put in quarantine). Basically we have few staffs and more people who needs help, so it's not going so good.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 11, 2020)

To think that yesterday morning, we were cracking jokes about the absurdity of it all, and now I'm lying in bed unable to sleep because I'm stuck here wondering if my family and i will even survive the year. 

I have asthma. I'm chronic for things like strep throat. I literally popped my lung open just last month (for the record, pneumomediastinums suck, don't take your ability to breathe for granted). My only barrier is the fact that I hardly leave the house. However, the rest of my family does. My mom and brother both have asthma and other respiratory problems like me. My brother is in high school. My mom is always running errands. And my dad is a plumber, and we can only guess at whatever he'll end up bringing home because of whatever conditions his bosses make him work in. We'd been planning to visit my grandfather in Oregon on spring break-- but he's immuno-compromised, and my step-grandmother is a nurse who has to help treat patients while trying to keep him safe all at once. 

Last week, I didn't believe it. _ Certainly_ it's not that bad, right? It can't be spreading that quickly. It won't come here...

Today was the first day I was actually scared about it. That was not a good feeling, and now it won't go away. I know panic makes everything worse, and yet I'm sitting here wondering if everything will ever be "okay" again. 

All I can do, what any of us can do really, is hope for the best and prepare for the worst (but don't hog all of the sanitation products, or no one will be able to get clean).


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks like all you state college students in New York will be able to play ACNH more now that all SUNY schools are moving online. Leave time for studying though and stay safe!


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm seriously freaking out right now, not because I might get it but that my paren'ts can.


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 11, 2020)

New Horizons can’t come sooner, I really need something to take my mind off this and just life in general right now.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2020)

I keep thinking its going to get better by April, but I always have a feeling this will come back again before a vaccine is made.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I keep thinking its going to get better by April, but I always have a feeling this will come back again before a vaccine is made.



Yeah basically. Hope they can prevent the spreading some soon at least.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, it happened today. Somebody at work was sick so they shut down the whole building and sent us home. We have to work from home the rest of this week at least while they confirm whether or not the person is actually infected with the virus. They don't even know for sure yet, just that they had cold-like symptoms. We'll find out this weekend if we'll have to stay at home long-term or not.


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> Well, it happened today. Somebody at work was sick so they shut down the whole building and sent us home. We have to work from home the rest of this week at least while they confirm whether or not the person is actually infected with the virus. They don't even know for sure yet, just that they had cold-like symptoms. We'll find out this weekend if we'll have to stay at home long-term or not.



Amazing.

My university is still open despite a confirmed case last week. 

I was sent home sick from work with symptoms that align with the virus last week and still off while a doctor figures out what is actually wrong. At no point have they actually tested me for this virus though.


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

Schools out... well, maybe on Friday. We have to go tomorrow.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't have a flu but I've been coughing. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't have a flu but I've been coughing. Does that mean anything?



Coughing alone isn't usually a symptom of the virus as far as I'm aware, it generally brings with it flu symptoms as well (aches, fatigue, fever, shortness of breath) but if you're unsure contact your local health service/doctors etc and they will advise you better than anyone on here can. 

but yeah my work is very on the ball with this. they're introducing temperature scanners as a general precaution, and those who feel unwell with a high temperature are being sent home with advice to speak to doctors. we have antibacterial wipes at each department to clean desks every couple of days, and lots of hand gel... we can't use cloths in the communal kitchen and have to use paper towels. at first i thought it was overkill but i'm glad they're taking all the precautions.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 11, 2020)

Is shortness of breath possible as an initial symptom?

I don't have a fever or a dry cough (or aches or fatigue.. Well no more fatigue than usual) but this evening I've been feeling kinda breathless. (like I need to take bigger breathes) 

On the other hand I've kinda been having some anxiety about this so maybe it's related to that.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 11, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Is shortness of breath possible as an initial symptom?
> 
> I don't have a fever or a dry cough (or aches or fatigue.. Well no more fatigue than usual) but this evening I've been feeling kinda breathless. (like I need to take bigger breathes)
> 
> On the other hand I've kinda been having some anxiety about this so maybe it's related to that.



SOB is one of the symptoms, but if that is your only symptom it may be due to your stated anxiety or allergies. If you start to develop coughing or a fever or if the breathing becomes more of a serious issue go get checked.

At the end of the day you are the one who knows your body the best! This sort of question is better to ask your doctor than the forum, we can not give you proper medical advice or know everything about this disease/its process c: if you truly feel as though you can not breath, not that it is an anxiety attack, then I would go seek care.


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 11, 2020)

Working at a place that sells toilet paper right now is just great :/


----------



## Soigne (Mar 11, 2020)

my university has given us an extended spring break/possible online classes, but there is a college nearby that has completely terminated their semester because of coronavirus. they announced it the other day that by the end of this week all classes should take final exams & they will just be done with it. it's kinda crazy how drastic these measures are. i understand that it's spreading quickly, but like a lot of people are saying....they don't shut down colleges for the flu, which is rampant just about every year.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom Hanks just announced that he and his wife have coronavirus


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 11, 2020)

Soigne said:


> my university has given us an extended spring break/possible online classes, but there is a college nearby that has completely terminated their semester because of coronavirus. they announced it the other day that by the end of this week all classes should take final exams & they will just be done with it. it's kinda crazy how drastic these measures are. i understand that it's spreading quickly, but like a lot of people are saying....they don't shut down colleges for the flu, which is rampant just about every year.



I know temple in Philly is changing their classes to online courses but also just notified students today or yesterday that they need to be off campus by sunday..... which is crazy because not everyone has housing during the semesters or may not be able to afford to get home/have someone to get them.

I am hoping these colleges closing super early in the semester are offering refunds for the lost time in classes. I mean we are only halfway through; I cant imagine losing an entire half a semester of information needed for my future profession.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

Since people are starting to talk about symptoms, this might be an interesting read (about the progression of the virus):



> The new coronavirus causes little more than a cough if it stays in the nose and throat, which it does for the majority of people unlucky enough to be infected. Danger starts when it reaches the lungs.
> 
> One in seven patients develops difficulty breathing and other severe complications, while 6% become critical. These patients typically suffer failure of the respiratory and other vital systems, and sometimes develop septic shock, according to a report by last month’s joint World Health Organization-China mission.
> 
> ...



Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-fatal-tipping-point-when-lungs-are-inflamed

And here is the progression of infections (cases) in some countries in Europe, starting from the day of 30 reported cases each:


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 11, 2020)

Hopefully this virus stops soon. I'm starting to actually become a little bit worried about it, but I don't think its as big a deal as it's being made out to be, at least in the US.

Someone in my town just died of it the other day- but they were like... a 90 year old man. I hate if this sounds cruel but they would've lived a full life, and already were susceptible to a lot in that age. People are freaking out about it, though.

There's been cases happening for ages, a cure is in the works, and so there's not much we can do right now except wash our hands, maybe wear face masks, use hand sanitizer, and go out less.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 11, 2020)

...And now the NBA will suspend the remainder of its season. Wow.
It?s crazy to think about what else could happen in the coming days.


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 11, 2020)

NCAA basketball tournament will go on but no fans allowed.

Trump now ending all flights to and from Europe for the next 30 days. UK excluded.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 11, 2020)

Wtf Tom hanks has it and NBA was cancelled aND trump bans travel to Europe BRUH
this is crazy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2020)

I almost think this virus is spreading through the dollar


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 11, 2020)

For **** sake the travel ban doesn?t apply to U.K.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 11, 2020)

have y'all ever thought about the fact that people who have the coronavirus travel to like , EVERY place on the world?

think about how people get a normal flu and they get paranoid and don't even leave their house , but people who have this virus somehow is all around the world.


----------



## sierra (Mar 11, 2020)

I work at a pharmacy and people come In visibly shaken up asking for whatever will help keep the virus at bay. I want to tell them they’ve just coincidentally increased their chances by contracting coronavirus just by being here and asking me that question. Stay your overthinking cheeks home jfc


----------



## Tessie (Mar 11, 2020)

sierra said:


> I work at a pharmacy and people come In visibly shaken up asking for whatever will help keep the virus at bay. I want to tell them they’ve just coincidentally increased their chances by contracting coronavirus just by being here and asking me that question. Stay your overthinking cheeks home jfc



i work in pharmacy too! are u a pharmacist? how are you handling the shortages of antiseptics, tissues, masks, whatever?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

alright alright i'm leaving


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 11, 2020)

I feel like the media has definitely overhyped the coronavirus. I mean it is infecting everyone like crazy but I think the vast majority of people will be fine. I understand statistics don't matter of you're one of the vulnerable people, but I still think most people are overreacting to it. Toilet paper isn't going to fix anything. And now a lot of universities in my area have been shut down for the rest of the semester, some indefinitely. And we're scared that our school district will be shut down and online classes will become a thing. I know it's not as much work, but there is no substitution to person to person classes period. I'd go through hell just to be around everyone. People need to learn to be human and simply learning information online doesn't have any of that. This is almost dystopian and I'm honestly really scared, not really about the coronavirus itself but everything shutting down.


----------



## Fey (Mar 12, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> And we're scared that our school district will be shut down and online classes will become a thing. *I know it's not as much work*, but there is no substitution to person to person classes period. I'd go through hell just to be around everyone.



It's funny you say that, because in my experience it's been the exact opposite. Professors will go WAY overboard assigning online work, just like they often do when they have to miss a class. 

Because of that, I'm also uneasy at the thought of my university being closed?aside from struggling with managing my time if it's all up to me, actually being on a proper schedule of leaving the house and going to classes is important for my mental health ~.~

EDIT: also, no wheezing can be casual during a pandemic. Just sayin'


----------



## satine (Mar 12, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> I feel like the media has definitely overhyped the coronavirus. I mean it is infecting everyone like crazy but I think the vast majority of people will be fine. I understand statistics don't matter of you're one of the vulnerable people, but I still think most people are overreacting to it. Toilet paper isn't going to fix anything. And now a lot of universities in my area have been shut down for the rest of the semester, some indefinitely. And we're scared that our school district will be shut down and online classes will become a thing. I know it's not as much work, but there is no substitution to person to person classes period. I'd go through hell just to be around everyone. People need to learn to be human and simply learning information online doesn't have any of that. This is almost dystopian and I'm honestly really scared, not really about the coronavirus itself but everything shutting down.



As a commuter student who lives 1.5 hours away from campus and also lives with elderly relatives who are immunocompromised, I am praying fervently that my campus does this. To each his own of course. But it's not going to be forever and ever and ever. It would be until it all blew over and that's all. Probably not even for the remainder of the semester and even if it was, fall would resume normally. I am sure that the integration would be too difficult for some professors. Perhaps some will do video conference lectures.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 12, 2020)

^^ 

I know at least one of my professors is going to do Zoom or some kind of video lecture. It’s only a matter of time before my college decides to close campus and move to online for the time being.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 12, 2020)

I?m really glad a lot of schools are closing, public events are being canceled and people are being urged to work from home ? I live in WA state where I believe the first U.S. caronavirus death was reported so honestly anything that can be done to prevent the spread of the virus is not blowing the situation out of proportion. Better to be too cautious than not cautious enough.

And to those who are like ?Whatever it?s just the flu? think about those around you who may be immunocompromised instead of just thinking about yourself and wash your damn hands. Just because you probably won?t die from it doesn?t mean you aren?t spreading it around to people who will.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 12, 2020)

i go to a private college in new york and they just announced that they’ll be moving to online classes now. fortunately they will be allowing international/homeless/students who can’t leave campus for any reason to stay but are asking those that can leave to not come back. im back home for spring break right now but looks like i’ll be staying home longer which saddens me as i don’t have much left for me here since i’ve moved to campus. i won’t have my work study job or be able to babysit anymore so i’ve lost my source of income for now. i also had a model un conference in the beginning of april that i’m scared will be canceled now as i’ve put in so much work for that conference. honestly i’m so shocked for so many reasons 

i find it absolutely unfair that schools like harvard are evicting all their students and leaving them on their own. many students have no where else to go to and call their campus their home. many colleges are not considering the financial and emotional wellbeing of their student body and it greatly frustrates me


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 12, 2020)

kayleee said:


> I’m really glad a lot of schools are closing, public events are being canceled and people are being urged to work from home — I live in WA state where I believe the first U.S. caronavirus death was reported so honestly anything that can be done to prevent the spread of the virus is not blowing the situation out of proportion. Better to be too cautious than not cautious enough.
> 
> And to those who are like “Whatever it’s just the flu” think about those around you who may be immunocompromised instead of just thinking about yourself and wash your damn hands. Just because you probably won’t die from it doesn’t mean you aren’t spreading it around to people who will.



literally! I'm tired of people saying "it doesn't matter if we get it, we aren't in the target demographic for the deaths". This virus is extremely easy to spread and someone who has a weakened immune system will be at great risk if they come in contact with it. Also, the 2% is still a lot, and it's something to be concerned about. I'm glad people are taking more precautions now


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 12, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> People need to learn to be human and simply learning information online doesn't have any of that. This is almost dystopian and I'm honestly really scared, not really about the coronavirus itself but everything shutting down.


^ Exactly this. While I'm impressed how some people are caring to others' situation or wellness, some information given there is not exactly right. It would never be intentional but I don't want wrong information be spread 'cause that just causes more fear unnecessarily. What's threatening the most is not virus itself but society not working decently - decent that can support our everyday life.




shendere said:


> sickness can attack ANYONE, regardless of being "young and healthy" if you've been following with cases, you'll learn that there's been a few new ones with young and healthy people -snip- where they couldn't walk to the bathroom without having breathing difficulties.
> be very careful, the issue is extremely serious and anyone is at risk here.


If the "attack" here just means getting infected then yeah right, anyone can encounter the virus especially when it is strongly contaminative. But, concluding into severeness of the situation by _globally just a few_ cases would be a bit problematic. There's always exceptional cases in any disease/incidents, it is because that's how any creatures are - variety or difference among each individuals. Basing on those very few exceptions is dangerous, a way to wrong conclusion which wouldn't help to make the society work better in the situation.
Because a lot of people taking the seriousness in wrong way, it's going like this right now. ↓


shendere said:


> people infected are quarantined in a room alone for days. one of these guys said they've been alone in a small room for 40 days!






shendere said:


> there's no cure right now


I'm not sure what cure means there but if it means like the medicine to beat the virus or erase the symptoms quickly, there _will not_ be the cure like that, at least not very near future. Even about vaccine that's been whispered here and there, in reality it'd be hard to come to productization. A bit long ago, there was a pandemic of SARS. There still isn't any meds to cure it or the vaccine either, even after nearly 2 decades. There's a reason why it's nearly impossible.
1) Virus (in general) changes part of themselves very frequently. Even while you're trying to develop the meds, it repeats changing.
2) If it was just about developing the break through, it may be possible by luck. But to be a commercial product, it needs variety of data that covers most cases in order to be through legal permission by medical department of each countries. For example, there's a medicine that kills a certain nano parasite of feline. It's legal product in some of EU countries, but not over here in Japan. It's assured to work but not allowed here because the confirmed data of this medicine doesn't meet the criteria of medical laws in my country. Like that, guidelines/laws differ in each country, and it needs tons of data to be a commercial product in reality.
What I'm trying to say here is, in general, when you're infected by virus, what can only cure you is immune system soldiers in your body. And it's no change in various kind of viruses. Luckily corona is envelope type, easy to disinfect. Nothing to be so freaking out though..


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m having surgery on Monday and I’m paranoid it’s gonna be cancelled due to the government i emailed them and they phoned me saying it’s still going ahead as planned but if the government cancels private hospital surgery’s too to save resources I will be SAD! I’m so angry to the people who go on holiday especially now with this virus.
My step sister is going to Japan in a week and I’m like why?? Just cancel it. This is the problem, nobody thinks they’re actually at risk of getting it then they travel and catch it and spread it more
Life would be easier if everyone had social anxiety like me so they wouldn’t go outside


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 12, 2020)

I heard some news that in Ireland apparently people stole protective materials from a childrens hospital ward. I can't even imagine what kind of lowlife would do something like that.

I think it was announced today that schools and colleges are closing here too.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 12, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> My step sister is going to Japan in a week and I’m like why?? Just cancel it. This is the problem, nobody thinks they’re actually at risk of getting it then they travel and catch it and spread it more


I don't know if it helps you feel easier but I'm from Japan and it's actually not that bad situation over here at all. Depending on what area she's visiting though. If it's popular traditional area in east Japan like Kyoto, Nara, fewer risk than usual as with those spots almost empty right now. If she keeps wearing medical masks, and not like licking her fingers all the time without washing it almost zero risk honestly.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m sad. Huge events are being cancelled. In most places the growth of the virus isn’t slowly down. Celebrities are getting it now. The world is bleak. I feel like we’re going to be living in the apocalypse if this gets worse instead of better.

As someone who’s young and naive, why? Is it normal for everything under the sun to get cancelled? Is it because there’s no vaccine or cure? Was it like this with other bad sicknesses like H1N1 a decade ago? What makes COVID-19 any different from a flu strain?


----------



## Tao (Mar 12, 2020)

My main takeaway from the coronavirus is that my opinion of people being stupid and disgusting is massively reinforced given how even Costco is selling out of bulk packets of 120 toilet rolls which people are buying multiple packets of for some reason (which for comparison took my house of 4 adults, 2 male 2 female, 3-4 months to get through) and that it's only now people are deciding to learn how to wash their hands or buy toiletries to wash their hands.

I would understand the toilet roll at least if one of the symptoms was 'excessive crapping', but it's not. I don't know why peoples first thought is "oh no, a virus, better go and buy about 500 toilet rolls, 12 gallons of soap and enough pasta to give an pig a stroke!".


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 12, 2020)

Tao said:


> and that it's only now people are deciding to learn how to wash their hands



I agree that it’s confusing. Washing hands is important, but there have many epidemics for as long as time itself. What makes this one any different(aside from being a pandemic now)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

Tao said:


> and that it's only now people are deciding to learn how to wash their hands or buy toiletries to wash their hands.



yeah i dont get how ppl cannot wash their hands after grabbin your privates full of crap like.. ewww.

i really hope they find a way to deal with it and not having as rabid spreading soon..not only so it doesn't kill more people but it's frustrating for everyone..


----------



## Noctis (Mar 12, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> yeah i dont get how ppl cannot wash their hands after grabbin your privates full of crap like.. ewww.



This is me at my moms job. Honestly they leave the bathroom and go straight back to their seat. I was shocked. Also when they're sick or not they don't cover their mouths with their hand or elbow when they sneeze or cough. Coming here once in a while for the past 3 years has left me appalled.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

Noctis said:


> This is me at my moms job. Honestly they leave the bathroom and go straight back to their seat. I was shocked. Also when they're sick or not they don't cover their mouths with their hand or elbow when they sneeze or cough. Coming here once in a while for the past 3 years has left me appalled.



Ughhh.. also when parents don't tell off their kids when they sneeze straight out in the open like bruthur stay at home


----------



## Marte (Mar 12, 2020)

Both my university and my workplace are temporarily closed... and my friend who I've been around a lot recently is currently getting tested, so if it's positive I have to be in a quarantine. This will be a strange couple weeks... ><


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 12, 2020)

There is a rumour that starting sometime next week, everything in my country has to shut down except for supermarkets, pharmacies and doctors (so all movie theatres, gyms etc.). Companies will have to offer working from home arrangements as far as possible.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 12, 2020)

I am hoping countries like the US which limit sick days and paid time off learn from this and increase the amount of time they allow workers to be home while sick without penalizing them... 
I cant tell you how many times I went to work and school feeling HORRIBLE and probably contagious but I used up my sick days or couldn't afford to miss a day.

It also goes to show these things ARE possible to implement but workplaces choose not to. ("We cant afford to increase your sick days!" "You're only part time you cant have any PTO for your surgery")


----------



## Nicolette (Mar 12, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> As someone who?s young and naive, why? Is it normal for everything under the sun to get cancelled? Is it because there?s no vaccine or cure? Was it like this with other bad sicknesses like H1N1 a decade ago? What makes COVID-19 any different from a flu strain?


The less people that are going out, the less people there are to potentially take up hospital beds. Many deaths are being caused by the lack of beds available in ICUs and hospital care capacity in general (China had built a temporary hospital in order to combat this problem). Until they can get the virus under control, the best thing to keep everyone safe is minimize the chance of them contracting it, and since people can be asymptomatic for up to two weeks even people that look and feel healthy can spread it.


----------



## Azurenna (Mar 12, 2020)

109 confirmed cases here in Finland now, and every day the number is growing. Events are being cancelled and they are considering closing schools. Most of the cases are from people who have traveled abroad and are now returning back home.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 12, 2020)

They made an announcement briefing here they’re rlly not bothered in the UK LOL


----------



## Marte (Mar 12, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> There is a rumour that starting sometime next week, everything in my country has to shut down except for supermarkets, pharmacies and doctors (so all movie theatres, gyms etc.). Companies will have to offer working from home arrangements as far as possible.



Happened here already, so don't be surprised if it happens, haha. It feels so weird tho!


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 12, 2020)

At least if Sweden decides to close things down i hope it happens on the 20th


----------



## easpa (Mar 12, 2020)

All schools and colleges closed until the 29th, and my university has just sent out an email saying all lectures will be delivered electronically for the rest of the semester. Pretty crazy since this is the last semester of my degree... Unless I need to pick something up from the library or whatever, I probably won't be on campus again until graduation.

Still have to work retail though


----------



## cornimer (Mar 12, 2020)

Today my university notified us that the school is remaining open for the time being, but you no longer require a doctor's note to miss a class. I think this is a good move because I can't tell you how many times I've gone to school sick because I knew I wouldn't be able to visit a doctor and get a note. I really really hope we don't have to shut down because I only have three weeks of classes and one exam left to complete my degree...I don't want anything to delay me being done school in April because I'll be working full time come May.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 12, 2020)

My school is still open despite every college in my state being switched to online classes. Probably due to us being borderline ready to close due to debt however lol. 
But I have a cold right now so I'm hoping no one starts screaming at me to go home :c


----------



## Holla (Mar 12, 2020)

Canada here, we are up above 100 cases now and things are just starting to shut down. Both NBA (Basketball) and NHL (Hockey) seasons are suspended until further notice. Tim Horton's annual Roll Up the Rim contest is limited to an app as they aren't doing the cups. Our (first?) University is cancelling classes and events due to the virus. Sounds like our Prime Minister is likely to have the virus (his wife is sick and currently waiting on test results). Even Nascar racing in the United States aren't allowing any fans for the next two races (info on all races after that are TBD).

Nothing directly in my neck of the woods yet but any day now I know it'll spread to my area.


----------



## Fey (Mar 12, 2020)

Alright, it?s happened?my university is closing until mid April despite us not having had a single case within the community >.<

I really understand being cautious and proactive, but this sucks. I rely on the structure of attending class daily to keep me motivated, and the thought of dealing with an increased load of completely self-paced work is stressing me out already. 
I did not sign up for online classes for good reason; if this goes on for more than a few weeks, they should offer us a refund or at the very least allow us to withdraw from the classes to not risk ******* up our GPA. 

I realize this is a novel situation that we all need to adjust to. Of course I?m for being responsible and protecting those more vulnerable. But still. This really sucks.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Today my university notified us that the school is remaining open for the time being, but you no longer require a doctor's note to miss a class. I think this is a good move because I can't tell you how many times I've gone to school sick because I knew I wouldn't be able to visit a doctor and get a note. I really really hope we don't have to shut down because I only have three weeks of classes and one exam left to complete my degree...I don't want anything to delay me being done school in April because I'll be working full time come May.



Hopefully they'll take final year students exams into account. My other half is a university lecturer. His early years students exams are being cancelled/postponed but final year students will be sitting their exams in small groups with wider spaces set between the desks than usual.

The university he teaches at has zero cases. My university has a confirmed case and yet is operating as normal. Luckily I'm taking a year out from my studies right now but I get all the emails. Downside I currently work in a lab where we have samples of the virus.


----------



## Tianna (Mar 12, 2020)

Ah crap. As of today, it's now in my city. Great.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 12, 2020)

i'm in the uk, and for the past week and a bit i've been feeling a lot of body aches and extreme fatigue, and i have a temperature. the prime minister has just advised in a speech that people with either a cough or a high temperature self-isolate for 7 days, and i'm unsure how to proceed because i'm pretty sure my temperature is just from being due on my period.
there's been a coronavirus death in my local hospital; the first case in my town came last week in a local nursery. the government says schools and large events won't be closing down until the virus is at its peak, which i think is an odd move. 
2020 has been an odd one thus far.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 12, 2020)

well my university called it this morning, no in-person classes for at least two weeks after spring break which starts next week. i've taken a fair share of online classes, so i _think_ i'll be fine, i'm mainly worried about how some of the older professors are going to manage to have classes completely online. some of them are REALLY not well-versed in technology.

we have positive cases in our state, and so many more probably unconfirmed and untested because of the shortage in tests and just the costs of doing it.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

the situation seems to be escalating quickly. so many things are being cancelled or postponed and it seems canada’s prime minister has tested positive for it now and his wife might have it, too.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 12, 2020)

Just an update on my state, all schools are closed for two weeks.
Guess i'll be home playing New Horizons lol.


----------



## trinity. (Mar 12, 2020)

i believe it is that they are both in self isolation but neither of them have a confirmed positive.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 12, 2020)

I really wish my college would shut down, or my work... I work in the city of Bath and we have a huge marathon happening this weekend which hundreds of thousands of people are attending. I have to see hundreds of people a day, not to mention all the students at college I come in contact with. I really hope I get a fever or something so I can self isolate because I'm just so paranoid about this whole thing. Also, if my college was to shut down, I'd get more time to play ACNH which would be so good.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 12, 2020)

All the schools and the university just shut down here until the end of the month. ****s getting real

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol I never thought it would ever get to this level, but at least we have new horizons coming for the quarantine!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 12, 2020)

There's a case in my city now at the hospital. All the schools in my area are closed. Things are getting crazy. Still know it's basically just a flu and as long as you aren't old or sickly, you'll be fine. But with everyone freaking out, it's hard to just ignore it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

every precaution being taken, in my opinion, has simply come far too late, though i am glad that things are being cancelled and so on in the wake of the virus spreading. _but_ it should have taken place much sooner .. america was far too apathetic with its feelings toward the virus. now we're paying the price.

in other news, don't believe that you can get the virus once and become immune. i saw rumors of patients who had the virus and successfully recovered getting the virus a second time. not sure if it's true or not (let's _hope_ not...) but if that's true, the quarantining is going to be way more crazy than we originally thought.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 12, 2020)

Well... all public areas are now limited to only 500 or less in gathering throughout the US. That's why all the sports events are getting canceled.

I hope we don't turn out the way Italy is. It's horrid.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 12, 2020)

Most businesses and schools are closed over here now, with some cases being reported of victims testing positive for covid-19. I don't worry too much about myself, but I do for the elderly.


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 12, 2020)

I hope acnh comes out before things fully shut down here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> every precaution being taken, in my opinion, has simply come far too late, though i am glad that things are being cancelled and so on in the wake of the virus spreading. _but_ it should have taken place much sooner .. america was far too apathetic with its feelings toward the virus. now we're paying the price.
> 
> in other news, don't believe that you can get the virus once and become immune. i saw rumors of patients who had the virus and successfully recovered getting the virus a second time. not sure if it's true or not (let's _hope_ not...) but if that's true, the quarantining is going to be way more crazy than we originally thought.



the whole world practically is gonna have to shut down for 2 weeks


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 12, 2020)

Stupid question, but has there ever been a worldwide “shutdown” situation due to a sickness comparable to this in recent times(as in, last century)?

I guess I’m really unfamiliar to how things are right now. I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 12, 2020)

Things are starting to get really crazy. Everything is starting to cancel in my area. The event I was going to go to cancelled (annoying and disappointing, but understandable). The university I live closest to just extended their spring break. Some school districts are starting to shut down for cleaning. I mean, there was one confirmed case in my area, but it feels like the whole world has just gone a bit bonkers.

I don't understand why people are freaking out and why the media is starting to cause some hysterics over here. You would think that the media would be paid to calm people down about this. I mean, yeah. Be smart. Wash your hands and don't be a horrible person. But, this is taking it to the next level.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 12, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Stupid question, but has there ever been a worldwide “shutdown” situation due to a sickness comparable to this in recent times(as in, last century)?
> 
> I guess I’m really unfamiliar to how things are right now. I hope everyone is doing okay.



Spanish Flu of 1918 comes to mind.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 12, 2020)

Fey said:


> Alright, it’s happened—my university is closing until mid April despite us not having had a single case within the community >.<
> 
> I really understand being cautious and proactive, but this sucks. I rely on the structure of attending class daily to keep me motivated, and the thought of dealing with an increased load of completely self-paced work is stressing me out already.
> I did not sign up for online classes for good reason; if this goes on for more than a few weeks, they should offer us a refund or at the very least allow us to withdraw from the classes to not risk ******* up our GPA.
> ...



I know it's easier said than done....but I've found a number of things that really help with keeping structure to my learning.



Spoiler



Getting up early (potentially before anyone else in your house) helps me feel like I start the day more productively. By the time everyone else is waking up I already feel like I'm ahead. (even if I haven't necessarily done much outside of get myself ready for the day) I think that helps motivate me more for the rest of the day as well.

Make sure that you reduce the amount of obstacles in your way to working, that means having everything you need to begin work set out the night before. It's going to reduce your willpower if you have to set everything up before you can even get started. This can work in the opposite way too, increase the obstacles for behaviors you want to avoid. (like putting your game console away in a cupboard so you can't see it as easily)

Another thing that helps is dressing up the same way you would if you were going into college to work. It sounds kinda funny but I have clothes in my wardrobe that I genuinely feel like they put me in a more focused mood when I wear them. Like it feels more like I'm in a college situation if I'm wearing those jeans or outfit I would wear while at college. 

Try not to work in a space where you usually use your laptop. (like your bedroom) I think the more novel you can make your work environment the more likely you'll feel like you should be focused on your work. My bedroom is a terrible place to work, even moving my laptop to the kitchen changes things somewhat. 

I think it also kinda helps working with other people in the room because there's a little bit more like a sense of "oh people are watching me, I should be working" about it. (even if the people likely don't care) Ideally I'd get this vibe from a library but that's probably not possible in this scenario.



Sorry if this comes across as too lecture-y but I get that staying productive can be really difficult when you no longer have a set schedule to work with.

Thomas Frank on Youtube is also great to watch if you're worried about staying productive.



Hopeless Opus said:


> in other news, don't believe that you can get the virus once and become immune. i saw rumors of patients who had the virus and successfully recovered getting the virus a second time. not sure if it's true or not (let's _hope_ not...) but if that's true, the quarantining is going to be way more crazy than we originally thought.



I have heard that that isn't necessarily true and it was because proper testing for absence of the virus wasn't being carried out. (so they were declared as having recovered even though they hadn't)

I don't know if that's true, it's just what I've read.


----------



## Dim (Mar 12, 2020)

Bcat said:


> All the schools and the university just shut down here until the end of the month. ****s getting real
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol I never thought it would ever get to this level, but at least we have new horizons coming for the quarantine!


Same. Stores are PACKED! What a week.....


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

I still dont understand how Toilet Paper will stop the coronavirus lol but hey you never know, maybe they will close down the stores.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 12, 2020)

They ran out of CHIPS how could this happen... all the pasta was gone too. Why are people acting like it’s a zombie outbreak


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 12, 2020)

if new horizons gets delayed/my gamestop doesnt have the game on release day bc of the corona virus- jk i highly doubt this


----------



## Fey (Mar 12, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> I know it's easier said than done....but I've found a number of things that really help with keeping structure to my learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It?s not really anything I haven?t already considered myself, but I don?t mind the well-meant advice. Thanks for trying to help ;ェ; 



Spoiler



I?m definitely trying to make the best of the situation. Working on assignments isn?t even the biggest issue, it?s missing the opportunity of getting out of the house that I?ll really miss. Spring is just starting, the weather is beautiful, and I love walking to and from school, or sitting in class anticipating free time afterward. 

That said, I have a few ideas in mind. Like you mentioned, getting up and starting the day with clear goals will help, as well as creating a clear schedule for myself. The person I like lives in my neighborhood as well, so I?m also looking forward to going over to his house for study dates + playing AC together. Who knows, maybe it?ll turn into the best spring yet?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2020)

Disneyland and Disneyworld are closing for a bit, They also pulled the live action Mulan.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 12, 2020)

My company decided today that we will be working from home for the foreseeable future.  They still haven't confirmed whether or not the sick person has the coronavirus; they are still waiting on test results.  But they are going to be doing an extensive antibacterial cleaning of the entire facility and made the decision that everybody, regardless of their location, should work from home indefinitely.

The colleges in my area are also doing the same as many others.  They are extending spring break and then going to online classes after the break.

As far as I know, there are still no confirmed cases of the virus in my town, but everyone is being super cautious.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I still dont understand how Toilet Paper will stop the coronavirus lol but hey you never know, maybe they will close down the stores.



it's not intended to stop the virus i don't think, people are preparing for an apocalyptic-type situation right now - i assume they are hoping to hole up in their houses until this thing has blown over, which is why all of the toilet paper, soap, and other things that are flying off the shelves rn are gone.


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 12, 2020)

My town is starting to have more and more cases with people who have the virus visiting conferences with 1000s of people... and the universities by those centres still won't stop their classes...


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

as of today, all schools in ontario are closed until april 6th,, this is a full-on mess lmao


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 13, 2020)

Had to deliver ANOTHER corona lab to the central hospital tonight.

I am so soaked in hand sanitizer, antibacterial wipes and lysol spray...

Fml

F my whole L


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 13, 2020)

My town still hasn't had any confirmed cases yet (or any nearby) even though this is a college town that gets a huge influx of people every fall and spring semester. Despite that, the ratcheting up paranoia US-wide is starting to make things change around here. 

Personally, as an introvert, I really don't care that much that large gatherings are getting canceled left and right.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 13, 2020)

My school has been closed down for next week and we have spring break after that... This is awful! Socializing with people is very, very important and it's like they're taking this away from us! I can't just not leave my house for the next few weeks! I understand, containing this is necessary. But it's shutting down our entire lives. Just think of the Blitz. Imagine your whole city being bombed all the time. And the Londoners just made the best of it - keep calm and carry on. Life continues, stopping everything maybe won't help.


----------



## nanpan (Mar 13, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> My school has been closed down for next week and we have spring break after that... This is awful! Socializing with people is very, very important and it's like they're taking this away from us! I can't just not leave my house for the next few weeks! I understand, containing this is necessary. But it's shutting down our entire lives. Just think of the Blitz. Imagine your whole city being bombed all the time. And the Londoners just made the best of it - keep calm and carry on. Life continues, stopping everything maybe won't help.



I agree it stinks! But it is necessary. My school is also shut down for the next month and all of our classes will be shifted over to fully online classes. I'm in college and obviously young adults aren't as at risk as others. However, it's important to realize that this is not just for our own safety but the safety of our loved ones is what we are trying to protect and that IS very important! More people have recovered from the virus than died of the virus but the thought of any more people that are close to us dying is more important than any inconvenience in our lives! So yes! It is very important to take a break from being in such close quarters.


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 13, 2020)

faiiry said:


> as of today, all schools in ontario are closed until april 6th,, this is a full-on mess lmao



I'm waiting on the universities to follow suit :/


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Mar 13, 2020)

I live in Guadalajara Mexico and our school has closed as well starting on March 17th. They will make us take online classes through the platform. Fortunately, there has not been a single case in my state.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 13, 2020)

My university has officially closed until the 23rd, and my sisters until April. This is madness... never thought I’d see this type of thing in my lifetime.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Schools in my area are apparently going to close for two weeks after March Break.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 13, 2020)

Justin Trudeau’s wife has now tested positive. This past day has been absolutely crazy.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 13, 2020)

my school is going to close for two weeks and after that we have spring break so i probably won't be going to school for a whole month. everything seems so unreal, but at least i have a story i can tell my children i guess


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 13, 2020)

Nothing is being done here, the local marathon this weekend is set to still go ahead; so irresponsible.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 13, 2020)

I heard they are extending spring break for the colleges here and doing online classes for the other schools here. I work in healthcare right now and it’s been crazy. I’ll let you know when I eventually catch it.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 13, 2020)

My classes went to online.
I'm in my final semester of nursing school.
I may not be able to start my practicum which is not only the majority of my grade in one class but is also necessary for me to make further connections in the hospital I want to work at.
If I cant go to this I may end up having to do it over the summer which will postpone me getting my license and make it impossible for me to work at the hospital I want because of their residency program dates. 
All because
People who do not know the first thing about a common cold or are not epidemiologists 
Went into a frenzied panic against medical advice from people who know what they're talking about
And made a mole hill into a mountain. 
So.
Yea.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Toilet paper no longer exists in my city, lol. Shelves are starting to get cleaned out for regular supplies as well.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2020)

Both my uni and work sent out emails today. Uni has finally closed (there was a confirmed case last week so it should have happened earlier) and my work is operating as usual but following government guidelines. We work with the virus and have a test for it in our lab so it would be strange if we closed - but it's a private company rather than linked to the government/public health sector so it makes sense in that regard.

I have been home from work for over a week and told not to return until fully recovered from my current sickness as a precaution. Although I'm undergoing testing/treatment for a different condition not COVID-19.

I was informed by a medical professional that UK testing for the virus may be phased out as early as next week and diagnosis made on symptoms alone. I can't say how true that is but it makes sense as the testing is expensive to carry out. Remember if you think you have the virus and your symptoms are mild to stay home rather than going to a doctor or hospital. Self-isolate and treat with regular flu & cold medication to lessen pain/discomfort.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 13, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> My classes went to online.
> I'm in my final semester of nursing school.
> I may not be able to start my practicum which is not only the majority of my grade in one class but is also necessary for me to make further connections in the hospital I want to work at.
> If I cant go to this I may end up having to do it over the summer which will postpone me getting my license and make it impossible for me to work at the hospital I want because of their residency program dates.
> ...



That’s horrible I’m sorry to hear that. For us right now people doing their final placement can still continue it as they normally would but others cannot take on isolation patients, don’t know if it’s subject to change yet. Our classes are still in class until we get a confirmed case of the virus in our school then the school will shut down which I think is dumb. Don’t you love it when primary prevention is on every single one of your tests but when it’s time to apply it the school just doesn’t care?


----------



## tokkio (Mar 13, 2020)

In my country, classes have been suspended until April. 
Our classes will be held online. It really sucks since our tuition fee is a heckton expensive, and we won't even be able to maximize all the facilities that we paid for such as the computers, the official Adobe software etc etc, and not all students have access to proper internet connection or software needed for class. 

but at least students who commute won't have to spend on commute fees.. along with the inconvenience and exhaustion that comes with it.. that's really the only good thing I can see regarding the online class set-up :/


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 13, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> That’s horrible I’m sorry to hear that. For us right now people doing their final placement can still continue it as they normally would but others cannot take on isolation patients, don’t know if it’s subject to change yet. Our classes are still in class until we get a confirmed case of the virus in our school then the school will shut down which I think is dumb. Don’t you love it when primary prevention is on every single one of your tests but when it’s time to apply it the school just doesn’t care?



My professor emailed us saying we cant go to our practicums anymore but since our school provides us with A LOT more clinical hours than necessary we will still be able to graduate and take the NCLEX
it's just really upsetting I was super excited for this experience. 

I hate how stupid this hysteria is. Like... completely unnecessary.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone gone to their local costcos? how is it over there?

I have a local smart and final and yesterday the whole parking lot was packed and there was no parking. my mom dropped by to buy a couple of stuff we forgot yesterday, it almost took her an hour to come back due to long lines. There's no pasta, beans, rice, napkins, toilet paper....jesus.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 13, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Today my university notified us that the school is remaining open for the time being, but you no longer require a doctor's note to miss a class. I think this is a good move because I can't tell you how many times I've gone to school sick because I knew I wouldn't be able to visit a doctor and get a note. I really really hope we don't have to shut down because I only have three weeks of classes and one exam left to complete my degree...I don't want anything to delay me being done school in April because I'll be working full time come May.



Well that didn't last long, we've now shut down. I'm very concerned about how my courses will finish because they are all performance-based and I don't know how that would work online.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 13, 2020)

i'm self-isolating for the next 7 days! it feels weird to say that since if this was a normal time, i wouldn't stay home from school with the symptoms i have since i don't feel completely run down. though i've felt very intense fatigue and body aches for the last couple of weeks that i almost went doctor's for (i just put that down to post-exam burn out and the plethora of vitamin deficiencies i probably have), and then since yesterday have developed a new, continuous, dry cough, and a sore throat. so i called 111 who recommended i stay home for 7 days, and if my symptoms worsen and i feel properly ill and can't function, to call them and they'll test me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 13, 2020)

I got an email today from the place I’m due to have surgery with on Monday saying they will test for fever so I’ve been self isolating last few days and I will continue to do so until Monday. If I get as much as a cold/cough my surgery will be cancelled so I’m staying inside.
I rlly don’t want to risk anything at all....
I just want Monday to come really quickly.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 13, 2020)

My work is currently debating whether to work from home for the foreseeable future. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 13, 2020)

pumpkins said:


> i'm self-isolating for the next 7 days! it feels weird to say that since if this was a normal time, i wouldn't stay home from school with the symptoms i have since i don't feel completely run down. though i've felt very intense fatigue and body aches for the last couple of weeks that i almost went doctor's for (i just put that down to post-exam burn out and the plethora of vitamin deficiencies i probably have), and then since yesterday have developed a new, continuous, dry cough, and a sore throat. so i called 111 who recommended i stay home for 7 days, and if my symptoms worsen and i feel properly ill and can't function, to call them and they'll test me.



Ahh hope you are ok and don't have the virus! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

pumpkins said:


> i'm self-isolating for the next 7 days! it feels weird to say that since if this was a normal time, i wouldn't stay home from school with the symptoms i have since i don't feel completely run down. though i've felt very intense fatigue and body aches for the last couple of weeks that i almost went doctor's for (i just put that down to post-exam burn out and the plethora of vitamin deficiencies i probably have), and then since yesterday have developed a new, continuous, dry cough, and a sore throat. so i called 111 who recommended i stay home for 7 days, and if my symptoms worsen and i feel properly ill and can't function, to call them and they'll test me.



Similar for me. Though, I'm feeling loads better so it was likely just a small respiratory infection. I get those pretty often.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 13, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Ahh hope you are ok and don't have the virus! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.



thank you ! <3



Khaelis said:


> Similar for me. Though, I'm feeling loads better so it was likely just a small respiratory infection. I get those pretty often.



glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Honestly it’d be nice if people learned from this experience that it’s generally a good idea to stay home when sick—and schools and employers should encourage people to do so, not penalize them for it! (this includes offering paid sick days, loosening up absence policies etc.)

When I first moved to the US I was _horrified_ that going to work or school sick was not just expected but celebrated  
This girl I knew got an award for never missing a single day of class—an award that came at the cost of having infected a quarter of the other students with a bad stomach bug! 

I have a slightly lowered immune response, and I’ve never been sick as often as I am now living here. People don’t seem to be working harder or learning more either, so these policies don’t help with anything (but spreading diseases around lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)

My school isn’t closing or switching to online just yet, but they will probably do so if things become even worse than they are now here.  My heart goes out to those affected by this.  Godspeed their recovery and I remain hopeful that this will be over before we know it.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2020)

Officially in my city now. *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

And on top of all that someone just stole my mom’s credit card and went on a Walmart shopping spree with it. So that’s fun.


----------



## Bikaku_Quinx (Mar 13, 2020)

This morning the local hospital announced that they have a patient who tested positive with the virus. Wild.... 
my school transitioned to online classes, but I still have to go to work.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> Honestly it’d be nice if people learned from this experience that it’s generally a good idea to stay home when sick—and schools and employers should encourage people to do so, not penalize them for it! (this includes offering paid sick days, loosening up absence policies etc.)



Yes I really hope so as well! My program at school has a very strict attendance policy and in some classes, you lose 5% of your grade if you miss class without a doctor's note. And not only do you have to visit the doctor to get a doctor's note, you have to _pay_. So everyone comes to school sick all the time; it's truly a dreadful system. Hopefully, some lessons are learned now. Health is so much more important than attendance.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 13, 2020)

My college is currently fretting about closure and we’ve had numerous emails regarding coronavirus from companies/schools saying there are procedures and policies in place just in case. My maths teacher is worried because our exam might not go ahead because of it which means our grades will be judged purely on our prelim (which is next week :c). 

Just hoping if college does get cancelled then it happens after I get animal crossing so I can self isolate in peace haha.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2020)

Someone on my other half's street has tested positive. He has health conditions putting him at risk and his 67yo father is even worse off. 

We were going to meet up for his birthday early April (we live 4hrs apart) but we're not booking anything now in case public transport goes into lockdown.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

I follow this guy for game news and such.


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2020)

my campus just called and said they're closing until the 31st of march and all face-to-face classes after will be online lol ;-;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2020)

Welp, my college classes have been called off for two weeks, but it may soon change in the days to come. For now, the focus will be shifted to online courses. Unfortunately for myself, I only have a few weeks before I complete my program and that I have a couple of classes that involve interactive learning. Though I do not know what will be done then.

I hope everyone is doing well and not freaking out right now. Some parts of the areas I went through almost looks like a ghost town!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 13, 2020)

I was told today that my work is sending people home and they don't want us coming in even with a cold right now. I've been out with the flu all week, so I've been told not to go in Monday.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2020)

I feel very bad for grocery store workers right now. Yikes.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

my parents went out today and they said the grocery stores are absolutely bonkers - i don’t see myself going shopping anytime soon, not because i’m worried about catching corona but because i don’t want to deal with all the crowds lmao


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 13, 2020)

Have people seen this video? I thought it was really heartwarming.






There's also a hotel in Ireland that was offering to bring meals to vulnerable people in their area who were worried about going to the shops. So nice to see the community coming together like that.


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

I work at a costco pharmacy and my god. Packed for the last week. We take a few large bottles of Hand sanitizers out of stock for cashiers and pharmacy staff bc that gets swiped first.


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2020)

Least I've been getting more work hours and making money while I can.....

Ya know what though? It really pisses me off how all my customers are wiping their carts and buying sanitizers yet they STILL throw their used tissues in our shopping carts like geez... do they wanna stop the spread or not? Can people simply stay clean and not be ****ing disgusting?? -_-


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2020)

no school until april 20 here (germany)

also toilet paper is rare now oof


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2020)

Amilee said:


> no school until april 20 here (germany)
> 
> also toilet paper is rare now oof


Not a square to spare! Gonna have to start wiping with dollar bills i guess


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 13, 2020)

All schools across Ontario have been canceled regarding coronavirus. March Break's about to be a whole lot interesting!

..On that note, I really hope that this doesn't affect too many things, such as shortening summer vacation or having school start early.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> All schools across Ontario have been canceled regarding coronavirus. March Break's about to be a whole lot interesting!



Not that interesting when all the events you were looking forward to are cancelled and nobody feels comfortable going out. At least that’s been my Spring Break experience ~.~


----------



## Jacob (Mar 13, 2020)

Does anyone know what the very FIRST symptoms of the virus are? I know i'm being totally paranoid (maybe?) but i just came back from vacation in florida and I have a slight stuffy nose and a throat tickle-cough thing. No fever as of now and no runny nose i dont think. I just wanna know !!! Im freaking out i have the worst hypochondria. also wanna keep my parents safe : (


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Nox said:


> Least I've been getting more work hours and making money while I can.....
> 
> Ya know what though? It really pisses me off how all my customers are wiping their carts and buying sanitizers yet they STILL throw their used tissues in our shopping carts like geez... do they wanna stop the spread or not? Can people simply stay clean and not be ****ing disgusting?? -_-



Their snotty tissues you mean? Into the grocery cart?? Where other people will put food?! Wtf


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 13, 2020)

welp my boyfriend’s college just got shut down for 3 weeks. starting to wonder now if my school will be shut down unless high schools are handling it differently


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 13, 2020)

My college is moving online until April 6 and ALL K-12 schools in my state are closed for the same amount of time. Pure chaos!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, my school's going to be closed for the next 3 weeks, until April 13th. I have no idea what that means considering that my school, at least the part I'm enrolled in, is primarily online. Sooo, is my online school closing or what? Guess we gotta see.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Mar 14, 2020)

I wish my school would close. But good old Boris has decided to keep us all open. Though our schools still planning for a closure at some point. So the uncertainty is putting me on edge, not going to lie. I just want to know what's going to happen. Or if I have to go online instead for a few weeks for school.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 14, 2020)

My mom went to the grocery store yesterday because the house was out of toilet paper. None. Which was to be expected but what I was really surprised about was when yesterday my cousin went go get the Animal Crossing Switch, that people were lining up at opening to buy toilet paper! What...
I had to wake up pretty early to buy some but even then the first store I went to didn't have any. I had to go to the second store because it opened around the time I was leaving the first store. Even then, people were there scrambling for toilet paper... what in the world.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Does anyone know what the very FIRST symptoms of the virus are? I know i'm being totally paranoid (maybe?) but i just came back from vacation in florida and I have a slight stuffy nose and a throat tickle-cough thing. No fever as of now and no runny nose i dont think. I just wanna know !!! Im freaking out i have the worst hypochondria. also wanna keep my parents safe : (



As far as I know the first symptoms are supposed to be a fever and a dry cough. On top of that shortness of breath is supposed to be another symptom. I think the main two are the fever and dry cough though.

I've heard people on TV saying that a runny nose isn't supposed to be a symptom. (also I don't think sneezing is supposed to be an indicator of the virus either)

On that note, for some reason symptom is a really awkward word for me to spell...but I'm pretty sure I'll know how to spell it by the time all this is over...


----------



## Damniel (Mar 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Does anyone know what the very FIRST symptoms of the virus are? I know i'm being totally paranoid (maybe?) but i just came back from vacation in florida and I have a slight stuffy nose and a throat tickle-cough thing. No fever as of now and no runny nose i dont think. I just wanna know !!! Im freaking out i have the worst hypochondria. also wanna keep my parents safe : (



well keep in mind that the flu and allergies are still happening along with the virus. read the CDC for the most reliable information. The virus has an incubation period of about two weeks so if nothing severe happens within that time period you’re most likely okay. However if you still are worried I would call your doctor for advice. It may be hard to get tested because so many people are now, and some places are only testing people coming from high risk areas like Europe. In the meantime I would try to avoid going to public places


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m having shortness of breath rn but idk if it’s the virus or anxiety lol
My chest feels tight... does that sound like anxiety or something actually wrong??


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 14, 2020)

I went grocery shopping today. I legitimately needed to so it wasn't hoarding or panic buying. I purposely went in the morning though to try to avoid crowds, as Saturday grocery shopping can be nuts even on a normal day.

The grocery store was way better stocked than it sounds like many places have been, but wow. Completely or almost sold out of:

- Toilet Paper
- Rice
- Beans
- Ramen (lol this is a college town)
- Bananas
- Potatoes
- Green Onions (completely... why? so random)
- regular round onions of all types
- Ground Beef (managed to snag one of the last packs, there was less than 10)
- Butter
- Pasta

The store was also oddly low on microwavable popcorn. Why that snack in particular, I don't know. Maybe people plan to eat popcorn and watch a lot of Netflix.

I don't really know why beans were completely sold out. I am a frugal person that eats beans, but I don't know if your average American really eats that much beans. Come on guys, buy the types of food you'd normally eat. You might have to stay home for a few weeks straight, but this isn't a zombie apocalypse. No need to buy all of the beans if you're just going to maybe not eat it and then it sits in your pantry collecting dust.



Dinosaurz said:


> I’m having shortness of breath rn but idk if it’s the virus or anxiety lol
> My chest feels tight... does that sound like anxiety or something actually wrong??



That sounds like anxiety to me. It's not guaranteed of course because I'm no doctor... but most of the time when people have chest tightness it's anxiety.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m having shortness of breath rn but idk if it’s the virus or anxiety lol
> My chest feels tight... does that sound like anxiety or something actually wrong??



If this is the only symptom you are experiencing then it is not COVID-19.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m having shortness of breath rn but idk if it’s the virus or anxiety lol
> My chest feels tight... does that sound like anxiety or something actually wrong??



It might be anxiety or stress. 
If you are a bit overweight and maybe have a history or cholesterol or high blood pressure and are over 40 I would get that checked out tho.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 14, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I went grocery shopping today. I legitimately needed to so it wasn't hoarding or panic buying. I purposely went in the morning though to try to avoid crowds, as Saturday grocery shopping can be nuts even on a normal day.
> 
> The grocery store was way better stocked than it sounds like many places have been, but wow. Completely or almost sold out of:
> 
> ...



Green onions are a popular ramen topping.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)

looks like the small shops are selling 24 packs of water for $18 lmao no thanks, i'll just use the vending water machine for $.35 to fill a gallon


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 14, 2020)

What's interesting is that I don't understand why everyone's obsessed with toilet paper. I mean, I understand why people are stalking up on it- but I figure the more important things to hoard would be:

1. Pasta
2. Potatoes
3. Canned preserves
4. Meat (wrapped & then frozen)
5. Sauces
6. Any other kind of food that can't spoil
7. Water
8. Household stuff, such as laundry detergent
9. Stuff you're addicted to... like soda or coffee lol

These are the things we're going to wish we'd went out and bought. Not just toilet paper and cleaning supplies. The virus is airborne anyway, like the flu, so sanitizing your hands won't keep the virus from floating around.

If it gets to the point where we shouldn't go out/won't be allowed to- we should stalk up on _anything_ we would need. Besides, I wouldn't want to have to go to a warehouse/governmental facility to be handed out things. No way, no how.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 14, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> What's interesting is that I don't understand why everyone's obsessed with toilet paper. I mean, I understand why people are stalking up on it- but I figure the more important things to hoard would be:
> 
> *1. Pasta*
> 2. Potatoes
> ...



Pasta, water and meat (along with eggs, milk, flour and bread) are all gone as of my visit to my local store this morning


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m having shortness of breath rn but idk if it’s the virus or anxiety lol
> My chest feels tight... does that sound like anxiety or something actually wrong??



I had this the other day on my way home from the city. It was the day they officially announced it as a pandemic. I think in general I was thinking about so many things and I became really aware of my breathing. Also it sounds silly but I think the shirt I was wearing that day might have been too tight....

I'm feeling fine at the moment. I think the main thing to look out for is the fever and dry cough.


----------



## moonford (Mar 14, 2020)

Horrible pandemic, hope everyone stays safe and alert; very difficult situation. 

Feel especially bad for those who have weak immune systems.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't get why all the toilet paper is sold out either. I get why the face masks, alcohol and Lysol/disinfecting products, water bottles, dry foods are gone, but why toilet paper? I'm glad stores are still open here, at least. Would be worrisome if they started shutting down, too.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 14, 2020)

I work in an animal shelter, where we already have been low on staff because of financial problems and a long term ill colleague. 
We already closed for public, only work on appointments and our dog hotel stays open for urgent reservations.

I'm feeling very flu like, don't have a fever but my temperature is a little high. So I am staying home, hoping that ill be fine by the end of the week so my coworkers don't have to exhaust themselves...
We aren't as needed as healthcare employees, but we can't really choose to stay home for 2 weeks either just because of mild symptoms.

All the animals are still properly taking care of and doing fine by the way


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 14, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> It might be anxiety or stress.
> If you are a bit overweight and maybe have a history or cholesterol or high blood pressure and are over 40 I would get that checked out tho.



I was overweight/obese but I lost a lot of weight so I’m not anymore
I think it’s just stress... I’m very stressed out atm with stuff and I’m panicking that I’ll get sick.
Also yeah I am hyper focused on my breathing and everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzardy said:


> I had this the other day on my way home from the city. It was the day they officially announced it as a pandemic. I think in general I was thinking about so many things and I became really aware of my breathing. Also it sounds silly but I think the shirt I was wearing that day might have been too tight....
> 
> I'm feeling fine at the moment. I think the main thing to look out for is the fever and dry cough.


I feel the exact same way with my clothes but I’m wearing a super loose hoodie. It still feels too tight.
Just every little thing that happens I think it’s me getting sick ugh


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I was overweight/obese but I lost a lot of weight so I’m not anymore
> I think it’s just stress... I’m very stressed out atm with stuff and I’m panicking that I’ll get sick.
> Also yeah I am hyper focused on my breathing and everything.
> 
> ...



In the last hour or so I felt a tickly sensation in my throat. I'm not coughing uncontrollably or anything and there's no fever but it is unnerving me a bit. It seems to be gone right now though....so maybe it was just me being paranoid again. I can definitely relate....

The number of confirmed confirmed cases in Ireland jumped by 39 today (just a little while ago we were in single digits).....and also the second death.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 14, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> In the last hour or so I felt a tickly sensation in my throat. I'm not coughing uncontrollably or anything and there's no fever but it is unnerving me a bit. It seems to be gone right now though....so maybe it was just me being paranoid again. I can definitely relate....
> 
> The number of confirmed confirmed cases in Ireland jumped by 39 today (just a little while ago we were in single digits).....and also the second death.



Over 1000 cases here and over 20 deaths I think, idk difficult to keep track cause it keeps changing. I’m not scared at all if I get it it’s just I rlly want surgery on Monday and if I get a cold it’s over 
Next available date is September...
Also, all my grandparents are still alive and my grandad is 87, I don’t want him to get it at all.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 14, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Pasta, water and meat (along with eggs, milk, flour and bread) are all gone as of my visit to my local store this morning



same here. dad said there's plenty of milk though. he witnessed people grabbing 4 packs of eggs while he only grabbed one. my.mom has been telling him to buy such and such items before they're gone. people are really crazy.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m scared for my life. Grocery stores running out of food. I just want everything to be over. At least give us New Horizons a few days early.


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 14, 2020)

The worst part of any epidemic is pretty much just the people who have no reason to panic freaking out. This rush to take absolutely everything from the grocery stores is pretty solid evidence of that. I'm trying to figure out what movie had a line along the lines of the following: "During a crisis, the one item everyone forgets about but really wants is toilet paper," because it surely had to have been something a lot of people were exposed to for this kind of craze to happen. It sounds like something you would've heard in that Zombieland movie, right after he got done philosophizing about the expiration date of Twinkies.

On another note, I attempted to place an Amazon Whole Foods order of my usual weekly groceries and they denied me delivery today and would not deliver until tomorrow. I placed the order, but I won't be surprised if they cancel it on me tomorrow morning sometime when almost everything on the list is undeliverable. A friend of mine had the same experience with Instacart.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2020)

i'm prob not even gonna be able to get new horizons bc of this stupid virus


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## Giddy (Mar 14, 2020)

I went shopping the other day and it was complete chaos. Hardly any chicken, veg or bread. We were lucky to get a small box of headache tablets. We couldn't even get CAT FOOD.
What's worse, my sister and her family had planned to come over in April and now that might not be possible. 
I also have a dry cough, but I've had this for ages, it's getting much better; but a friend had wanted to go to the cinema and I'm unsure on what to do. 

Hope you all stay safe!


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello, Flick here. Heard there's a bug going around. Where is it? I'm here to help.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> Hello, Flick here. Heard there's a bug going around. Where is it? I'm here to help.



he’s gonna find a cure for coronavirus :0 a true king


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm getting bidet ads on youtube, and people on ebay are selling tp by the square.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

Please take the time and listen to this video (you don't need to watch), I really cannot recommend it enough!! The entire video is *absolutely* worth listening to!!






I'm sure that you will learn something!

Edit: if you think "too long, no way I'm watching that", I recommend just watching 8:53 - 22:00. Then, if you feel interested enough, you can watch the rest! c:


----------



## Imbri (Mar 14, 2020)

The first confirmed case was announced in my area today. We don't have many tests, so they are reserving them for those with the most/worst symptoms right now, so I'm sure there are others who are infected. I have to go to the store tomorrow. Hope the shelves aren't cleared out just yet.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 14, 2020)

Couple of cases near me now, schools are closed for two weeks, for the the time being. Stores are sold out of things like eggs, toilet paper, etc. But people are acting pretty calm about it all. Just bulking up, really.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 14, 2020)

We went to the store today because my husband realized there were a couple of things he was running out of.  It wasn't too crazy, but I'm glad I picked up toilet paper on Wednesday because there was not a single roll left in the whole aisle.  I didn't overstock, though, so we'll probably run out in about a week or two.  I'm hoping they get more in stock by then.

I was surprised that other than the toilet paper, I didn't see anything else completely sold out, though.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

it seems like stores aren’t receiving new shipments as shelves have been bare for days - that’s great lmao


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2020)

I bought twenty Japanese sweet potatoes so I’m set.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 15, 2020)

So it's been confirmed a TSA worker at Orlando International Airport has tested positive.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 15, 2020)

we bought a bidet attachment lol


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 15, 2020)

I hate hearing about this virus. I’m just staying home and avoiding contact and hoping this whole thing will blow over soon. I mean in China they are already seeing a decline in cases so I’m hoping we in America will soon see a decline as well. I’m thinking maybe by summer this will be over but I’m not entirely sure.

This is a scary time, I know, but please try to remain optimistic. We’ve been through worse, we will get through this.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm worried as I have underlying health issues and my mom is 70+ years of age going out each day when she is at risk ;v; She is also seeing her 70+ year old friend I hope neither of them get sick or bring it here. I am however more concerned for her own well-being i'm uncertain what underlying issues im dealing with so not sure how bad my risk is. Just stay safe all.


----------



## Marte (Mar 15, 2020)

Starting to get some symptoms (::::
In my town there are basically nobody outside anymore, and a lot of people have tested positive here. Plus I've been surrounded by a lot of people in the last couple weeks (+ my friend who tested for the virus), so I'm pretty much doomed to get it. And my country aren't testing anymore (just sending people into quarantine) unless they work with health or are really sick. This virus is so insane! Everything is on break!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Mariah said:


> I bought twenty Japanese sweet potatoes so I’m set.



hey, welcome back.. sounds like a plan.
--

also i just hope they work on money plan for people having to stay home bc they have to close down, not just sick stuff :/


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2020)

It was beginning of March when I posted about toilet rolls disappearing from store shelves over here in Japan. it has starting to get back to normal since a few days ago. Articles told me that it was not because running out of resources or anything but because transportation to deliver the stock to each shops just wasn't able to catch up with the speed people buying them up.

Also.. I'm kinda serious here, can someone please tell me why you guys are so freaking out?
In my country Japan, no one is freaking out like that, while we are way closer to China than States or Europe, and have regular percentage of confirmed cases. Even though schools decided to have longer spring break due to our prime minister deciding it, no shops are close over here and we all go to work as usual - so does my best friend who have incurable immune disease or I having base health issues and both of us are not young. But we are not being scare like how people talking about it here. Seriously, why?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 15, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It was beginning of March when I posted about toilet rolls disappearing from store shelves over here in Japan. it has starting to get back to normal since a few days ago. Articles told me that it was not because running out of resources or anything but because transportation to deliver the stock to each shops just wasn't able to catch up with the speed people buying them up.
> 
> Also.. I'm kinda serious here, can someone please tell me why you guys are so freaking out?
> In my country Japan, no one is freaking out like that, while we are way closer to China than States or Europe, and have regular percentage of confirmed cases. Even though schools decided to have longer spring break due to our prime minister deciding it, no shops are close over here and we all go to work as usual - so does my best friend who have incurable immune disease or I having base health issues and both of us are not young. But we are not being scare like how people talking about it here. Seriously, why?



Mass Media is a real way to strike fear, this and spreading misinformation around the news/info sites. I'm actually relieved to hear that it's seemingly turning a bit ok over there. I think this could be like another SARS incident in spreading apocalpyse-like fear and then it returns to normal several months later. I did just speak a bit to my BF and we both agree regardless of the spread just take precaution and do our best to be safe and not panic which I admit i'm prone to haha. Overall stock/supply sell out in the U.S. I confirm is due to fear/mass-hysteria so maybe we're all a bit jangled by this situation :')

I'm just going to do my best to wash my hands and do what I can to make sure i'm alright (and not panic as much) But when these situations occur it is very difficult for many not to panic even if unnecessarily.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Mass Media is a real way to strike fear, this and spreading misinformation around the news/info sites. I'm actually relieved to hear that it's seemingly turning a bit ok over there. I think this could be like another SARS incident in spreading apocalpyse-like fear and then it returns to normal several months later. I did just speak a bit to my BF and we both agree regardless of the spread just take precaution and do our best to be safe and not panic which I admit i'm prone to haha. Overall stock/supply sell out in the U.S. I confirm is due to fear/mass-hysteria so maybe we're all a bit jangled by this situation :')
> 
> I'm just going to do my best to wash my hands and do what I can to make sure i'm alright (and not panic as much) But when these situations occur it is very difficult for many not to panic even if unnecessarily.


Hmmmmm I see. Speaking of misinformation, I remember the reason why toilet rolls were running out in my country.
It started with some irresponsible tweet someone said. They said paper products like toilet papers or sanitary pads are made of same resource of masks, so those products will run out near future when government is requiring mask companies to make more masks. While, the official answer regarding it from those companies that make masks or toilet papers were that resource of masks and toilet rolls are all different.
Once someone started to try buy up, everyone followed.

However over here the delivery started to catch up with consumer needs. It may go different over there since the width for delivery company to cover is larger, but honestly I wish it to calm down soon over there too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 15, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Hmmmmm I see. Speaking of misinformation, I remember the reason why toilet rolls were running out in my country.
> It started with some irresponsible tweet someone said. They said paper products like toilet papers or sanitary pads are made of same resource of masks, so those products will run out near future when government is requiring mask companies to make more masks. While, the official answer regarding it from those companies that make masks or toilet papers were that resource of masks and toilet rolls are all different.
> Once someone started to try buy up, everyone followed.
> 
> However over here the delivery started to catch up with consumer needs. It may go different over there since the width for delivery company to cover is larger, but honestly I wish it to calm down soon over there too.



Haha it definitely sounds like situations like that could have also started up the whole toilet paper thing, I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Even the one food I can tolerate gets bought up oh boy, I certainly hope things calm down more sooner rather than later; having no supplies for necessities is rather jarring.

I'll hope for the best where you are and everywhere at the moment, definitely not a fun time for anyone in the world.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 15, 2020)

As if this moment, still no confirmed cases in my state of West Virginia. I expect there to be positives this week.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> As if this moment, still no confirmed cases in my state of West Virginia. I expect there to be positives this week.


You won't be infected Kaiaa, since you're an angel in disguise.


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 15, 2020)

has it killed new horizons hype for anyone else? i'm still looking forward to playing it but i'm not wishing the days move faster now since i know how bad things are going to get here in the next few days.


----------



## Marte (Mar 15, 2020)

Scrafty said:


> has it killed new horizons hype for anyone else? i'm still looking forward to playing it but i'm not wishing the days move faster now since i know how bad things are going to get here in the next few days.



Yes. The virus is constantly on my mind now.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 15, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> You won't be infected Kaiaa, since you're an angel in disguise.



Aw if I was an angel I’d try to protect everyone, until then, I wish everyone safety.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2020)

For me, it's gotten to the point where it's just laughable now. I understand that it's serious as people have died and all that but people are taking it far too serious and it's just a joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Also yeah this hoarding is dumb. Just use the shower for your needs and catch the poop if you have troublesome pipes. And get an intimacy soap for the front.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 15, 2020)

It's all good until it gets to your area. Stores are cutting hours and limiting how much someone can buy.

3 cases were found nearby me. I figured it would still take a while before it reached my area, as it's pretty rural. Guess not.

I'm going to start stocking up on stuff. I understand how hype and the internet scares people, but I'm not going to sit around and wait for my government to save me. lol


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 15, 2020)

The previous plan at my office was to have a select set of people who are prone to hospitalization (such as myself) work from home. The plan has changed as of today and now everyone is required to work from home until further notice.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 15, 2020)

Scrafty said:


> has it killed new horizons hype for anyone else? i'm still looking forward to playing it but i'm not wishing the days move faster now since i know how bad things are going to get here in the next few days.



Actually, it’s made me more excited. It’s the one thing that will take me away from the stress of the world. There are no contagious sicknesses in Animal Crossing, so you could visit your friends in the game and not have to worry about anything. I know a lot of people on Twitter have been requesting that Nintendo should release the game early so that they have something fun and relaxing to do while they self-quarantine.


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 15, 2020)

I already had vacation planned for next week starting on Friday so this timing is very interesting. The hard part will be remaining vigilant and productive during this week leading up to the game.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2020)

They closed my favorite Restaurant today for this stupid Virus. I can't hear about it anymore, it's literally anywhere. 
Even in the public toilet I went it was written on the wall "Sorry, I have the Coronavirus, lol".. it's really freaking annoying.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2020)

so I came back from Walmart and the soup aisle is EMPTY. NOTHING! I JUST WANT SOUP!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 15, 2020)

Everyone is talking about it, I went to the store to get baby wipes as I’m not gon be able to shower for a week after my surgery. Nothing, luckily my mum has two packs left but still. No pasta either, or baked beans/canned stuff.
Also low cereal.
People are seriously panicking.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> ...I know a lot of people on Twitter have been requesting that Nintendo should release the game early so that they have something fun and relaxing to do while they self-quarantine.



This post prompted me to actually pre-order the game because I forgot that I hadn't done that yet. 

I'm already on sick leave until Thursday and that might get extended. One of the things I'm currently waiting on test results for is for a suspected autoimmune disease so, uh, not sure how this will play out with work given we have COVID-19 samples in our lab.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 15, 2020)

Scrafty said:


> has it killed new horizons hype for anyone else? i'm still looking forward to playing it but i'm not wishing the days move faster now since i know how bad things are going to get here in the next few days.



Nah, it's the one and only thing I'm looking forward to now with everything else I had coming up in the next month cancelled/shut down


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah this hoarding is overboard unless you're like shopping for other people and handing it around, also if you are shopping for yourself and you're not a large family it's insane... like you'd most likely still be able to get out worst case to buy food and pharmacy stuff if anything. Unless you're hoarding like stuff for hospitals or volunteer health workers.. don't.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 15, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah this hoarding is overboard unless you're like shopping for other people and handing it around, also if you are shopping for yourself and you're not a large family it's insane... like you'd most likely still be able to get out worst case to buy food and pharmacy stuff if anything. Unless you're hoarding like stuff for hospitals or volunteer health workers.. don't.



It’s annoying cause I’m out of pasta but I want more to eat, but everyone is hoarding it... so I’m like should I hoard it too so I have enough? But then I realise I’m poor so can’t afford to hoard anything


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s annoying cause I’m out of pasta but I want more to eat, but everyone is hoarding it... so I’m like should I hoard it too so I have enough? But then I realise I’m poor so can’t afford to hoard anything



nah just buy your normal dose of it, they will eventually restock..


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 15, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It was beginning of March when I posted about toilet rolls disappearing from store shelves over here in Japan. it has starting to get back to normal since a few days ago. Articles told me that it was not because running out of resources or anything but because transportation to deliver the stock to each shops just wasn't able to catch up with the speed people buying them up.
> 
> Also.. I'm kinda serious here, can someone please tell me why you guys are so freaking out?
> In my country Japan, no one is freaking out like that, while we are way closer to China than States or Europe, and have regular percentage of confirmed cases. Even though schools decided to have longer spring break due to our prime minister deciding it, no shops are close over here and we all go to work as usual - so does my best friend who have incurable immune disease or I having base health issues and both of us are not young. But we are not being scare like how people talking about it here. Seriously, why?


The "case study" of Italy shows what's going to happen if we don't start social distancing now:
https://twitter.com/JasonYanowitz/status/1238977743653687296

I'm glad our government is taking this seriously, even though it's going to cost a lot.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm so tired of people hoarding like crazy and I can't even walk on the aisle to get something that I need to eat for the week. Our governor already told us not to panic buy and to calm down and to just live our lives normally!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I'm so tired of people hoarding like crazy and I can't even walk on the aisle to get something that I need to eat for the week. Our governor already told us not to panic buy and to calm down and to just live our lives normally!!!



Yeah. Stores WILL restock, and also stocking up your house with instant ramen that is probs more chemicals than actual food will kill you faster. And just use shower for toilet needs or worst case go out to the forest and poop, great nutrition for trees so we can make more paper!


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah. Stores WILL restock, and also stocking up your house with instant ramen that is probs more chemicals than actual food will kill you faster. And just use shower for toilet needs or worst case go out to the forest and poop, great nutrition for trees so we can make more paper!




I dont think going into the forest is going to solve the issue of wiping your butt...Maybe if people were hoarding toilets, which genuinely wouldn't surprise me at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Tao said:


> I dont think going into the forest is going to solve the issue of wiping your butt...Maybe if people were hoarding toilets, which genuinely wouldn't surprise me at this point.



I mean you can poop in a bush on in your garden more like it, and you can use some leaves as paper or use a garden watering device lol. #freethebutt


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2020)

So we just went to Costco and there was no one in there and lots of food; even non perishables. The only thing not there was TP lol. So it's true that the stores restock. 

But like... after the crazy freak out, where is everyone? Are they all just in hiding now or what.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 15, 2020)

Corrie said:


> So we just went to Costco and there was no one in there and lots of food; even non perishables. The only thing not there was TP lol. So it's true that the stores restock.
> 
> But like... after the crazy freak out, where is everyone? Are they all just in hiding now or what.



They are confined to their bomb shelters hoarding their TP and hissing at any who try to take a roll.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 15, 2020)

I don’t get it. What makes TP so special compared to other supplies?

I think the saddest thing is that if people had prepared earlier, things wouldn’t be as bad now.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> They are confined to their bomb shelters hoarding their TP and hissing at any who try to take a roll.



I hope they stay there for a while! Makes the lines shorter for the rest of us!! 

My bf and I considered going to the movies because there would probably be nobody there to avoid getting sick lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

Might be wrong but toilet paper dissolves in water so if people stock up while being in their homes, then they should have enough until the coronavirus issue is done. If you use any other paper, it'll clog the toilet and now you have a clogged toilet.

Or maybe some other reason. I don't even know


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I hope they stay there for a while! Makes the lines shorter for the rest of us!!
> 
> My bf and I considered going to the movies because there would probably be nobody there to avoid getting sick lol



Same, if the weather gets better I could def go outside lol and be alone.

But yeah hoping we're reaching top of the mountain soon so we can start to be less panicky.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 15, 2020)

Ireland is thankfully taking more drastic measures and after shutting all schools and colleges on Thursday, our government is also now closing bars and probably restaurants too. Considering how small our population is in comparison to other European countries, our numbers have jumped so much in the last week so I really hope this slows things down. 

As a student, it's frustrating to see other students acting like the virus is nothing and still partying and mixing. The attitude of 'we're young, we'll be fine' is getting on my nerves because new studies are indicating that 30% of people in the 18-30 age group are asymptomatic carriers. The last thing I want is for my grandmother or parents to catch the virus because people aren't being even a little careful. You don't have to totally quarantine yourselves but pls just be more mindful. ): This isn't just a flu. 

Also, sidenote, is there anyone that thinks they may have had the virus weeks ago? About 5 weeks ago I had the worst flu of my life. Horrible fever, nightmares, sore throat and really painful cough. I couldn't get out of bed for three days straight and just slept continuously. I've never been that sick before, haha. I didn't feel completely better for over a week. So now I'm wondering if I may have had the virus or if I'm just weak af and influenza did a number on me this year. It sure would be nice to know I'd had it and gotten over it lol.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 15, 2020)

Well... My university has been closed for a week and we will all be doing online courses. My friends kept saying I was being “paranoid” when I went out to buy about 2 weeks worth of non-perishables a couple weeks ago to keep in case of emergencies. I’m glad I bought everything when I did because now everything in the stores is GONE. It is insane. 

As for toilet paper, I usually buy a small pack (6 roll) but just bought the bigger size JUST in case. Seems like I was ahead of the curve on this one. Now all of my friends who said I was overreacting are panicking because they can’t find anything. 

:/ It’s very stressful for all of us...


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 15, 2020)

I work in an animal shelter, where we already have been low on staff because of financial problems and a long term ill colleague.
We already closed for public, only work on appointments and our dog hotel stays open for urgent reservations.

I'm feeling very flu like, don't have a fever but my temperature is a little high. So I am staying home, hoping that ill be fine by the end of the week so my coworkers don't have to exhaust themselves...
We aren't as needed as healthcare employees, but we can't really choose to stay home for 2 weeks either just because of mild symptoms.

All the animals are still properly taking care of and doing fine by the way


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 15, 2020)

Stores are now closed off, too, over here. I hear they'll be open by tommorow and they're currently disinfecting all utilities and restocking on items. I'm trying not to worry, but the stress is starting to get to me. This whole event is reminding me of The Stand by Stephen king. (Anyone who's read it should know what I'm reffering to.) I worry about my parents the most, but I also worry about the elderly and what the future may hold. I can't really concentrate on anything else at the moment. I'm trying my best to distract my mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Maybe if people were hoarding toilets, which genuinely wouldn't surprise me at this point.


This made me laugh Imagining a whole bunch of people carrying toilets out of the retail stores. XD Thanks


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

I see so many Linda’s buying out milk and bread so people can’t feed their families. All because these upper middle class people can’t rationalize in high pressure situations? Ugh.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Ireland is thankfully taking more drastic measures and after shutting all schools and colleges on Thursday, our government is also now closing bars and probably restaurants too. Considering how small our population is in comparison to other European countries, our numbers have jumped so much in the last week so I really hope this slows things down.
> 
> As a student, it's frustrating to see other students acting like the virus is nothing and still partying and mixing. The attitude of 'we're young, we'll be fine' is getting on my nerves because new studies are indicating that 30% of people in the 18-30 age group are asymptomatic carriers. The last thing I want is for my grandmother or parents to catch the virus because people aren't being even a little careful. You don't have to totally quarantine yourselves but pls just be more mindful. ): This isn't just a flu.
> 
> Also, sidenote, is there anyone that thinks they may have had the virus weeks ago? About 5 weeks ago I had the worst flu of my life. Horrible fever, nightmares, sore throat and really painful cough. I couldn't get out of bed for three days straight and just slept continuously. I've never been that sick before, haha. I didn't feel completely better for over a week. So now I'm wondering if I may have had the virus or if I'm just weak af and influenza did a number on me this year. It sure would be nice to know I'd had it and gotten over it lol.



If it was that long ago and you hadn't been outside of Ireland then it was likely a different respiratory infection. 


UK govt response of just allowing people to get infected to get it over and done with as if it's chicken pox is ridiculous. I've four relatives for who the virus will almost certainly be a death sentence (70+, chronic respiratory conditions/lung disease, years of chemotherapy) - with various other people in my life who are also at high risk but not quite as severe as those four.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> The "case study" of Italy shows what's going to happen if we don't start social distancing now:
> https://twitter.com/JasonYanowitz/status/1238977743653687296
> 
> I'm glad our government is taking this seriously, even though it's going to cost a lot.


I've read through the post in the link above.
I never mean to sound rude here. I really don't. I understand where their thought is coming from, never out of evil intention (of course, whey would it be). But actually this kind of article doesn't give my question a valid answer. All they're talking about there is just the repeat of personal impression on how bad/rapid it spread in their country Italy. Being cautious and hysteria are different things.

I knew it's going so terrible in Italy past week. I am so sorry for the situation and people there.
Like I mentioned earlier, in my county Japan nothing has been going crazy. No confusion (except for those who run schools), no shut downs, no hysteria, no empty shelves except for masks - things have been going pretty normal since the beginning, if not so many visitors in the travel spot doesn't count. That's at most honestly. Actually, what the people are worried kinda much right now over here is, that your actions during past 2 weeks will be investigated if you tested positive. We are saying "can't let that happen..." lol

We have the highest percentage of elderly population in the world. Close to 30% (28.3% or something) of Japanese people are over 65 years old. 30%, guys. Italy follows us, 23% of population are elderly in Italy. Why it's going so different over here and there has the reason, despite both are the 2 top in terms of elderly population.

Dense connection between China in terms of business - a lot traveled between Italy and China.
Bad economy that had to shut down hospitals/medical care buildings ahead of this.
Medical infrastructure has been poorly maintained due to that. - That was the biggest factor I'd assume.
Then there's other factors. Such as habit of intimate physical communication, or trait of being optimistic. - This part would be the point of the Tweet from said person in the link.
Not pointing out these factors and just repeating how bad it's been going, and telling people to be aware how serious it is, this article is - even if not on purpose - giving wrong impression on what we should do. That's how I view this Tweet. It's as though.. all due to not taking it serious caused the situation, which I would prove wrong, because, look at how it's been going in Japan?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> I see so many Linda’s buying out milk and bread so people can’t feed their families. All because these upper middle class people can’t rationalize in high pressure situations? Ugh.


Linda?


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I've read through the post in the link above.
> I never mean to sound rude here. I really don't. I understand where their thought is coming from, never out of evil intention (of course, whey would it be). But actually this kind of article doesn't give my question a valid answer. All they're talking about there is just the repeat of personal impression on how bad/rapid it spread in their country Italy. Being cautious and hysteria are different things.
> 
> I knew it's going so terrible in Italy past week. I am so sorry for the situation and people there.
> ...



It's just a name to mock entitled, obnoxious, middle-aged woman.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

sierra said:


> It's just a name to mock entitled, obnoxious, middle-aged woman.


Ohh I see. Thank you<3


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

Guys, I’m actually quite ashamed at how frustrated by the shutdowns I was just a few days ago. 

Don’t get me wrong, it still sucks that schools are closing and classes going online, but it is really important to understand the importance of social distancing. What we do now, in the next few weeks, will have a significant impact on the course of this pandemic. We need to act _before_ it’s bad to stop it from getting worse. 

This article goes into all the details, including statistics; it’s a long, and honestly, quite unsettling read—but it might put things into perspective.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2020)

My mum seriously wants to wear “disposable gloves” in London as she’s scared about catching the virus but then she doesn’t wash her hands while making food after being out to the GP where sick ppl go sometimes I question her


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 16, 2020)

Well, now my holidays are officially canceled. Now to find out whether my wife loses her job in the next weeks. Also if things continue to worsen I'll force her to stop going to work anyway, It's too risky going through metro every day.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If it was that long ago and you hadn't been outside of Ireland then it was likely a different respiratory infection.



Not necessarily true! A genomic study carried out in America showed COVID-19 had been spreading in the population for 6 weeks before the first confirmed case was announced -- they just hadn't known to test for it until that point. So it's highly possible it has been circulating in different countries for weeks before we started testing. If you weren't associated with travel to an outbreak area, up until last week in Ireland anyway, you wouldn't have been tested. They're only NOW testing anyone that has flu-like symptoms rather than those associated with travel, which didn't cover people who could've contracted it via community transmission.

But yes, it could certainly have just been some other viral infection, however I think it'd be wrong to say there was no possibility of COVID-19 spreading throughout the population 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 16, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Ireland is thankfully taking more drastic measures and after shutting all schools and colleges on Thursday, our government is also now closing bars and probably restaurants too. Considering how small our population is in comparison to other European countries, our numbers have jumped so much in the last week so I really hope this slows things down.
> 
> As a student, it's frustrating to see other students acting like the virus is nothing and still partying and mixing. The attitude of 'we're young, we'll be fine' is getting on my nerves because new studies are indicating that 30% of people in the 18-30 age group are asymptomatic carriers. The last thing I want is for my grandmother or parents to catch the virus because people aren't being even a little careful. You don't have to totally quarantine yourselves but pls just be more mindful. ): This isn't just a flu.
> 
> Also, sidenote, is there anyone that thinks they may have had the virus weeks ago? About 5 weeks ago I had the worst flu of my life. Horrible fever, nightmares, sore throat and really painful cough. I couldn't get out of bed for three days straight and just slept continuously. I've never been that sick before, haha. I didn't feel completely better for over a week. So now I'm wondering if I may have had the virus or if I'm just weak af and influenza did a number on me this year. It sure would be nice to know I'd had it and gotten over it lol.



I'm glad that my country appears to be taking this situation seriously but it does concern me that Northern Ireland isn't following suit. It seems like Northern Ireland is currently a major weak link in our attempts to slow the spread of the virus. 

My parents are over 60....and I'm currently living in the same house as them...and I went to Dublin on the 11th of March. (that was the day they announced it as a pandemic I think) I know it's a lot of pressure to be putting on myself but I can't help but feel like I have to wait until 25th of March (14 days) to know whether or not I've put them in danger. 

I'm feeling fine right now so I'm hopeful, if anything I think anxiety and lack of sleep (plus not being able to go to the gym anymore) has been messing with me a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Fey said:


> Guys, I’m actually quite ashamed at how frustrated by the shutdowns I was just a few days ago.



to be fair we all are and I don't think anyone should be ashamed, it does create frustration and we just wanna carry on with our lives. 
as for uni, for me i hope they postpone class, since I might have mentioned it's pretty useless to do online but then we haven't got any info since we're a small class and not many people are in our building compared to others either. hopefully people will think and just be home if sick.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 16, 2020)

My brother has another week off of college, two of my online friends have this week off too, I overheard my dad say something about having some time off.  It hasn't even reached my town yet.
Tom Hanks got the coronavirus, and he is one of my favorite actors. ;-;

But we will get through this, guys.  I remember the swine flu (H1N1) pandemic in 2009; this is not our first time dealing with something like this.  Wash your hands, take your vitamins, etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Shawna said:


> But we will get through this, guys.  I remember the swine flu (H1N1) pandemic in 2009; this is not our first time dealing with something like this.  Wash your hands, take your vitamins, etc.



This basically. Also obviously stay home if you are sick.

I mean the only thing they learned from that seems to be like.. take your time to develop a possible vaccine it seems. I think way too many places are closing down without have a financial aid as for forced isolation due to the spread. Remember not every workplace got plans for their eg. hourly paid people or such.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 16, 2020)

Shawna said:


> But we will get through this, guys.  I remember the swine flu (H1N1) pandemic in 2009; this is not our first time dealing with something like this.  Wash your hands, take your vitamins, etc.


It wasn't half as bad though.


----------



## Azurenna (Mar 16, 2020)

Finland declared state of emergency which is usually used during war times. Schools are closed (distance teaching) and so are museums, theaters etc. Gatherings of more than ten people are banned and borders are closed.

There are total of 272 confirmed cases, but in reality the sum could be 20-30 times higher.


----------



## exos (Mar 16, 2020)

Really disappointed with how the USA is handling (or really, not handling) the pandemic. One of my aunties came back from Spain recently and the screening process for international flight passengers is an actual joke -- they give travelers a questionnaire about where they've traveled before sending them home without any guidance or instructions, all the while cramming hundreds of people into long lines to increase the potential for the virus to spread lol. That combined with the lack of accessible testing really highlights how broken the US healthcare system is. I think a lot of people are denying the severity of the situation to ease their anxiety but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2020)

last week, my mom and i went to the grocery store. the line went out the door, so you already knew how full it was. they had to let people go inside in bunches. some dude in a truck just pointed out his window and laughed very loud. i swear, he probably was hoarding a ton of toilet tissue rolls in the back of the trunk.

i think this hoarding might be going a bit too far honestly. i guess i can understand, considering Italy's current state. but still, they're just doing too much.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 16, 2020)

What have we come to...? The mods have a sense of humor, unlike anything I've ever seen.

*There's a toilet paper collectible in the shop now for 20,000 TBT. It's sold out 'already'.*


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2020)

sierra said:


> It's just a name to mock entitled, obnoxious, middle-aged woman.



I thought those were Karens.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I thought those were Karens.
> 
> aren't those complaining customers ladies lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Reginald Fairfield said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those were Karens.
> ...


----------



## Starition (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm so frustrated with my college course tutors as they're doing nothing to support us during this time. I'm on an art course (final year of 3 so this is where all my final grade comes from) and life drawing, gallery, museum, towns etc visits are vital for research in our books to work towards our grades and to naturally assist our artwork. But due to avoiding crowds, and basically going out in general, and the inevitable closure of places and the college itself (which also means I can't use the art facilities/tools/materials) it's just not plausible to get that research. 

I stressed this to them and they're suggestion was to "try stand somewhere high to draw" like what does that even mean! I can't go standing on rooftops to draw landscapes or idk bring a ladder to a museum!? And his suggestion to not having college facilities was to "just go out and buy them" we're talking about screen-printing materials and _pricey_ materials and tools here. It could be upwards of £250 just to get a similar amount of supplies that I would need, and even then I don't have the industrial print making machines. I appreciate that he's at least offering video chats for tutoring, but It's evident I'm going to fail over something I can't control and it's heartbreaking because I've worked so hard for this. 

I'm remembering there's worse that could happen though, my priority is to keep my immunocompromised dad safe.


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm annoyed with how lax UK government is being. They need to make a decision and stick with it, no more "suggesting". If they want people to stop going out then they need to enforce it. Close restaurants/bars/public places sure, but *help* the owners with their payments. Don’t just _suggest_ that people should stay indoors -- that way everyone loses out because (a) most people wont take it seriously, and (b) those that do will result in reduced footfall, meaning the places will lose money with no help.

Also make it clear if I can travel or not so i don’t lose money on my trip for next week THANKS


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Peter said:


> I'm annoyed with how lax UK government is being. They need to make a decision and stick with it, no more "suggesting". If they want people to stop going out then they need to enforce it. Close restaurants/bars/public places sure, but *help* the owners with their payments. Don’t just _suggest_ that people should stay indoors -- that way everyone loses out because (a) most people wont take it seriously, and (b) those that do will result in reduced footfall, meaning the places will lose money with no help.
> 
> Also make it clear if I can travel or not so i don’t lose money on my trip for next week THANKS



Yes thank you. I hate how lax government are here too like, they say stay home if you have to be forced into quarantine etc. but how do you pay those that are healthy and can work when they are forced to be home? A lot of us like me can't really shelve books and stuff from home or do reservations etc. so yeah...


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Reginald Fairfield said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those were Karens.
> ...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 16, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yes thank you. I hate how lax government are here too like, they say stay home if you have to be forced into quarantine etc. but how do you pay those that are healthy and can work when they are forced to be home? A lot of us like me can't really shelve books and stuff from home or do reservations etc. so yeah...



i think it's good they don't shut down all primary schools though, because they're usually small-ish and the kids are in contact with the same people every day. and if the kids are all home, their parents who might have jobs that require them to go outside have to stay home as well :I

stockholm university said they were moving all activity to online platforms instead of in school, so now i have an oral presentation tomorrow in an app i have never used before. lol.

also my dad will work from home for the next two weeks because his company told their employees to not go to their offices. aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

In Austria everything except for supermarkets, drugstores, pharmacies, doctors/hospitals and banks are closed now. People are supposed to work from home if at all possible. People are only allowed to go out if they need to (buy stuff, go to work, walk dogs, ...)
The domestic airlines are going to stop all commercial flights soon. Traveling for fun/vacation is not allowed.

The government is preparing huge grants to businesses to save them and prevent people from losing their jobs.


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I thought those were Karens.



It's that too, I interchange it with other old fashion yt lady names. Keep it fresh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i think it's good they don't shut down all primary schools though, because they're usually small-ish and the kids are in contact with the same people every day. and if the kids are all home, their parents who might have jobs that require them to go outside have to stay home as well :I
> 
> stockholm university said they were moving all activity to online platforms instead of in school, so now i have an oral presentation tomorrow in an app i have never used before. lol.
> 
> also my dad will work from home for the next two weeks because his company told their employees to not go to their offices. aaaaaaaaaaaa



Omg no they said all of SU are moving??.... what the actual hell. They never sent out stuff so I hope it's just some but with this situation probs not. (cool you are at SU though, I'm as well.) Also my class would be useless to do online since it requires IRL seminars and discussion and we're also an old ppl class mainly.

And yeah I agree about kids and preschools though.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 16, 2020)

Just found out that my partner had direct contact with someone who tested positive for Coronavirus :/ I called my doctor and now I’m self-isolating for 2 weeks.

Will keep you all updated on what will happen with that now.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> Just found out that my partner had direct contact with someone who tested positive for Coronavirus :/ I called my doctor and now I’m self-isolating for 2 weeks.
> 
> Will keep you all updated on what will happen with that now.



damn. i hope you and your partner will be okay


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 16, 2020)

faiiry said:


> damn. i hope you and your partner will be okay



The only thing I have is a mild cough (that I’ve had for a while anyway)

Thank you for your words


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

Things have ramped up on my end. Stores and malls have reduced hours, international flights are being directed at fewer airports, suspension of many public events, closures of restaurants and bars, limiting the people crossing the Canadian borders (unless they're the citizen of the country), being urged to return home, being urged to stay home as much as possible, social distancing, and perhaps many more that I'm not aware of. My dentist appointment has been canceled today because of this virus, and many other places look deserted. I just want to give a huge thanks to those in healthcare and those combating the virus and finding the vaccine for it. We need to kick the virus's butt by everyone doing our part! Stay safe to all, and I really mean it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PeeBraiin said:


> Just found out that my partner had direct contact with someone who tested positive for Coronavirus :/ I called my doctor and now I’m self-isolating for 2 weeks.
> 
> Will keep you all updated on what will happen with that now.



Yikes, please don't go into panic mode. It's not going to make things any better. Be sure to stay informed on reliable sources and looking after yourself. It's quite disgusting how some people are capitalizing on others by scalping toilet paper and hand sanitizers.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2020)

My school just shut down til april 20th... Im so annoyed and scared. What is even going on anymore.

We just went on a big shopping trip and are self quarantining. The only time we’re going out is to get my preorder of new horizons at our local gamestop friday.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

Peter said:


> I'm annoyed with how lax UK government is being. They need to make a decision and stick with it, no more "suggesting". If they want people to stop going out then they need to enforce it. Close restaurants/bars/public places sure, but *help* the owners with their payments. Don’t just _suggest_ that people should stay indoors -- that way everyone loses out because (a) most people wont take it seriously, and (b) those that do will result in reduced footfall, meaning the places will lose money with no help.








It's not lax. It's very strategical, scientifically evidential and reasonable theory in long term. 
I'd be amazed for his bravery and staying so subjective in the situation where it must be under incredible pressure.
Also are you guys aware, that a group of 20 or so "scientists" who expressed they're opposed to this strategy *doesn't* include even 1 professional from the virus infection field?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey, it's alright. We're closed schools, limiting gatherings, being wary of our health..but don't worry!

The _Olympics_ aren't going to be postponed!

Whoever's in the mailroom was just appointed 'head decision-maker' apparently.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

eeeee in australia we have 370+ cases now! in a span of one day it was raised like by 150 cases.

Im honestly screwed. 2 reasons
1. cant pick up acnh.
2. I have to go to city to do tafe.

and i want to quote my sis: "Students want schools to shut down even if they die of corona."
I believe all schools will close next week where i live


----------



## Imbri (Mar 16, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Hey, it's alright. We're closed schools, limiting gatherings, being wary of our health..but don't worry!
> 
> The _Olympics_ aren't going to be postponed!
> 
> Whoever's in the mailroom was just appointed 'head decision-maker' apparently.



I'm curious to see how many countries/athletes boycott.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Things have ramped up on my end. Stores and malls have reduced hours, international flights are being directed at fewer airports, suspension of many public events, closures of restaurants and bars, limiting the people crossing the Canadian borders (unless they're the citizen of the country), being urged to return home, being urged to stay home as much as possible, social distancing, and perhaps many more that I'm not aware of. My dentist appointment has been canceled today because of this virus, and many other places look deserted. I just want to give a huge thanks to those in healthcare and those combating the virus and finding the vaccine for it. We need to kick the virus's butt by everyone doing our part! Stay safe to all, and I really mean it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Hi! As my doctor had recommended, I will be staying home. I have enough supplies to last me a couple of weeks and a group support system that is willing to bring me groceries. I have everything set up in place to not leave my house.  I’m not going into panic mode but it is anxiety inducing, not gonna lie lol.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It's not lax. It's very strategical, scientifically evidential and reasonable theory in long term.
> I'd be amazed for his bravery and staying so subjective in the situation where it must be under incredible pressure.
> Also are you guys aware, that a group of 20 or so "scientists" who expressed they're opposed to this strategy *doesn't* include even 1 professional from the virus infection field?


Do you realize that this "scientific approach" just means valuing the economy over human lives? The politicians are even saying out loud that they are sacrificing like half of their elderly population. It's true that that will be better for the economy, the UK won't have to worry about elderly care anymore & there will be less stress on the health care system when the elderly people "just die". Yeah, scientifically that sounds like a plan. But this is not what the EU stands for.

The UK has been suffering under austerity politics for years, as funding for stuff like libraries and health care have gotten cuts after cuts. This is just the next step of the UK putting money over quality of life for the commoner and over human lives.

It's the politics of a country that doesn't regard human life as sacred anymore. In Europe in 2020. 

If you have watched Psycho Pass, this is exactly what the system would do.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 16, 2020)

In my place we don't have a lot of cases but pretty much everything non essential is closed, many workers work from home.


----------



## peppy villager (Mar 16, 2020)

My classes have been moved online because of it, but my work has yet to close. We'll see what happens..


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Just got word today that my school’s spring break is being extended and we’re moving to online classes.  Sigh...


----------



## krystillin (Mar 16, 2020)

I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)

krystillin said:


> I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck



wow that sucks


----------



## krystillin (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah it really sucks because I worked at a fine dining steak house and have been a cook for years and since all restaurants are shut down besides drive thru/deliveries, I wont be able to find a job in my industry for who knows how long. I know the bigger cities have started to implement no evictions due to the virus related circumstances but crap. Idk if they're gonna do it here


----------



## Corrie (Mar 16, 2020)

krystillin said:


> I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck



Lost your job as in were fired or just temp for the outbreak?


----------



## Maiana (Mar 16, 2020)

Maiana said:


> Just an update on my state, all schools are closed for two weeks.
> Guess i'll be home playing New Horizons lol.



Probably won't be home playing New Horizons and doing online schooling instead. I'll also have to complete my mentorship online too.
Our principal says we'll most likely be out for more than two weeks. Way to go senior year :')
I'm not really upset since I love staying in my house, but I feel sorry for anybody who's sports season had just started/their last season in high school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



krystillin said:


> I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck



You're in my thoughts, stay safe <3


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

krystillin said:


> I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck



that sucks, i’m sorry </3


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

krystillin said:


> I lost my job last night because they shut down all restaurants and now theyre shutting down all casinos and non-essential buisnesses in Reno, Nevada. Dont know how I'm gonna pay rent after my next paycheck


That's terrible!!! D:
I suggest that you look into online working. There are companies that offer work that you can do from home from your laptop for not too bad wages, at least you would be able to survive financially if you can find something!!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 16, 2020)

For anyone who is supposed to graduate in a few months like me: this was trending on my uni's Facebook page lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I go to school at Bentley University and we found out today that we will be doing remote learning for the rest of our semester :/ definitely for the better though because I have a little brother with diabetes and a mom with severe asthma and I would hate for either of them to get it


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Do you realize that this "scientific approach" just means valuing the economy over human lives? The politicians are even saying out loud that they are sacrificing like half of their elderly population. It's true that that will be better for the economy, the UK won't have to worry about elderly care anymore & there will be less stress on the health care system when the elderly people "just die". Yeah, scientifically that sounds like a plan. But this is not what the EU stands for.
> 
> The UK has been suffering under austerity politics for years, as funding for stuff like libraries and health care have gotten cuts after cuts. This is just the next step of the UK putting money over quality of life for the commoner and over human lives.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, that's neat.  Seriously though, I don't. I don't see this approach like that. Care to provide the link/info where is this your idea based off?
Look at this. It's a transition how many confirmed cases have been in each country. (_*source*_)







Like I've been repeating in this discussion, in my county Japan, no any extreme increase of the cases or mortality despite we had enough cases at the beginning, the weather over here is warm spring which would make viruses more active, and haven't ever had any shut-downs. And until couple days ago, UK doesn't have much difference between that in my country. Compare it to Italy's.
I'm not saying it won't increase in UK. The point of this "approach" is exactly there, they think it's a bit early to force shut-downs in the UK. They want to do it at appropriate timing (which is hard to decide when is appropriate however) and it's because once the shut-downs starts, there's a good chance it has to keep going long, depending on the situation. Then there will be people who are get used to/impatient/frustrated from being isolated and start getting outside. At appropriate timing to prevent that. And so far as I've seen the transition, it doesn't look so wrong.
If you study the process of viruses in general you'll see what they're saying is pretty much objective.

Look at this graph too. The left top one. It's transition in my country, of how many people are infected(yellow), recovered(green) and died(red). You can see not much increase of mortality. Why do you think it is, despite no any shut-downs over here? Your thoughts?





(*source*)​Shutting downs make the economy go worse. And like the "case study" in Italy, when the financial state of the country is bad, it affects to infrastructure of medical systems to support people's lives when things like this happens.
Honestly, freaking out doesn't help making the situation recover faster in any form, right?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 16, 2020)

Fortunately I'm not graduating this year, but I'm really worried and concerned for all my senior friends in regards to their graduation. I feel bad and really hope it isn't ruined, but I read somewhere about this being expected to last for two months?


----------



## Kamukoma (Mar 17, 2020)

i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city

it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects


----------



## mocha. (Mar 17, 2020)

I was with a girl for around 3 hours yesterday and she got taken to hospital last night and has tested positive for the virus. Freaking out a lil internally but I’m currently on hold to the helpline to figure out what to do next. I have a maths prelim on Thursday so have no idea what to do.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 17, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city
> 
> it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects



i'm so sorry to hear that.. i hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city
> 
> it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects



Oh no, that's terrible. I hope you have a quick recovery and are still able to play New Horizons on Friday! Well wishes from Australia.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 17, 2020)

In two days I've gone from mild annoyance to worrying whether I'll have anything to eat in two weeks. Madness. No job, no food and total panic mode.


----------



## Marte (Mar 17, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city
> 
> it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects



Get well. ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



mocha. said:


> I was with a girl for around 3 hours yesterday and she got taken to hospital last night and has tested positive for the virus. Freaking out a lil internally but I’m currently on hold to the helpline to figure out what to do next. I have a maths prelim on Thursday so have no idea what to do.



I feel you. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 17, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> Just found out that my partner had direct contact with someone who tested positive for Coronavirus :/ I called my doctor and now I’m self-isolating for 2 weeks.
> 
> Will keep you all updated on what will happen with that now.



That's terrible. Hope you and your partner will be ok.

I guess it's different from country to country, but how does it work if you've been in contact. Do they call you to tell you?


----------



## Marte (Mar 17, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> That's terrible. Hope you and your partner will be ok.
> 
> I guess it's different from country to country, but how does it work if you've been in contact. Do they call you to tell you?



Don't know about other countries, but in Norway we have to go into quarantine for two weeks if you've been in contact with the infected short time before(or after) they've been infected. We stopped testing everyone that gets symptoms now tho, instead we just self quarantine if we get sick at all (including stuff like the flu, to be on the safe side). Testing is now only for those who work at the hospitals (or other health related workplaces) and those who are very sick.


----------



## hzl (Mar 17, 2020)

I've had a chest infection since before our country told us to self isolate if we have a cough or fever and I'm still being dragged into work (retail - clothes shop - aka unnecessary...) 
Our government and prime minister is an absolute mess.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 17, 2020)

hzl said:


> I've had a chest infection since before our country told us to self isolate if we have a cough or fever and I'm still being dragged into work (retail - clothes shop - aka unnecessary...)
> Our government and prime minister is an absolute mess.



If you're sick you cannot stay home?? Here in Italy some people go to work even when sick just because it shows "they care" but we can stay home with pay if we are feeling unwell.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 17, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city
> 
> it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects



You're in my thoughts <3 I hope you get well soon~


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2020)

My other half is a university lecturer. He is running online seminars from home, as per university instruction, but no students have shown up to the one that started 20 minutes ago. He needs to wait around for a full two hours in hopes a student does log in. Students, please don't use being off school/uni as an excuse to shirk assignments/requirements!

In other news, I was warned at my doctor's surgery today that there is a chance they may be forced to close. I'm undergoing treatment that requires going into the surgery every other day. If it closes before treatment finishes I may not be able to return to work as my immune system is low. 


Also the UK govt is now telling people to avoid pubs. It's St Patrick's Day. I wonder if people will actually listen?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

To be fair they should have closed down higher level eg. uni stuff rather than trying to keep online stuff. If there are classes with poor/old people there is a chance they won't show up because they don't know too much about Zoom and they can't ask, or they simply can't access it or just stay out still. We're being forced online with new/last part of class and I'm really don't liking it because I don't see it really working when it's heavily based on actual, real-life partaking. Sure they could give seminars and smaller tasks.. but.. uh. No.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

They just announced yesterday that the govorner wants to shut down our state. But, there is going to be no enforcing it. So, I am betting that all of the so called "non-essential" businesses (retail) are going to stay open because people in my area are greedy. I also just discovered that the number of cases in my county is slowly rising. We aren't in single digits yet, but they said that one of the cases is a kid. I hope that kid is relatively healthy with no pre-existing conditions.

The college in my area is starting to kick people off of campus. Luckily, my husband and I have an empty room for a friend who has very little help. When they kick her out we are going to let her stay here as long as she helps with the groceries since I'm currently out of work for two weeks.

Everything about this is getting stressfull. It sucks that I know I am mostly a bit worried because my mom is a nurse and my dad is a survivor from prostate cancer so his immune system is weaker now than it used to be. Both of my parents are older too. I just hope that it misses them if the cases here suddenly explode. They probably *won't* explode and get out of hand, but we are really close to New York and we have a lot of commuters so it is a possibility.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

In my state, our governor just sent through an executive order that prohibits us from leaving our houses are 8 PM.

This is lunacy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> In my state, our governor just sent through an executive order that prohibits us from leaving our houses are 8 PM.
> 
> This is lunacy.



Sure is. I just hope it will calm down soon and/or people can stop spreading ****.


----------



## Kamukoma (Mar 17, 2020)

thanks for the well wishes!

i have a pre-existing condition which makes the symptoms a lot worse. i ended up needing to email all of my uni profs for relief because i can't complete my assignments. it definitely feels a lot worse than the average flu thus far (though tbf i don't get the flu that often, i'm pretty diligent about getting my flu shots.) i'm mostly worried i'll infect my mom, who is in a very high risk group. 

the only reason i caught it was because someone ignored their own symptoms and decided to go out anyways. this is why social distancing and isolation is so important! people who go out for non-essential things right now and putting so many people at risk.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

ontario has officially declared a state of emergency - all schools, movie theatres, recreation centres, restaurants, etc have closed. i really hope all this mess won’t interfere with mail delivery or best buy’s business for ac purposes lmao


----------



## Tao (Mar 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Also the UK govt is now telling people to avoid pubs. It's St Patrick's Day. I wonder if people will actually listen?



The same people taking refuge in their forts made of 12 months worth of toilet paper and pasta will probably be the same people packed shoulder to shoulder "down the local" tonight complaining that they've had to actually spend time with their wife because football isn't on.



The bumbling blonde haired idiot needs to say something definitive and actually enforce things rather than "try to do this..." or "it would be best if you could...". "You SHOULD do this, but we can't really stop you if you don't want to (even though we totally can). He may as well just stare silently into the camera like an idiot for a few minutes, it's just as helpful given he's telling people to do things that they're already doing and not actually doing anything.

Then again, "avoid pubs, theatres, etc" shows exactly where his concerns are. Rather than just enforcing closure of non essential services which would allow small businesses who will be most effected by people being told to "avoid contact" to claim insurance without fearing for their business going under, they instead have to either stay open and suffer losses as that moron tells people to avoid those stores or they can close up and suffer 100% losses from not having any income at all.

My favourite advice from the UK gov so far is that one person in a household has it, the whole household SHOULD stay inside for 14 days. You SHOULDN'T go out, even for essential items or groceries. You can if you want, but you shouldn't...BUT, you CAN go out for exercise if you want to, just try not to get unnecessarily close to people whilst you do it, because getting unnecessarily close to other people is something we generally try to do all the time, obviously. Notice how the only definitive thing you can do is highly contradictory to everything else? You can go out and exercise, that's fine, but we would prefer you to not go out and buy food. "Not eaten for 5 days? Get back inside the house, sickie! Oh, what? You wanna go for a jog? Pick me up some milk whilst you're out". Just f'ing enforce this stuff or don't bother, they need to pick one.


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 17, 2020)

this is such a crazy situation- personally, my life feels like it's been totally blown apart and a lot of the plans i had are now up in the air. uni is officially online for the rest of the semester (don't know if this helps or hurts my grades oops, but also i didn't get to say goodbye to a whole heck of a lot of people), my summer internship (which i was really, really looking forward to- it's a software dev internship at a really big name tech company, and getting an offer from them was (IS) so crazy) is now up in the air and will potentially be remote or cancelled, and i'm stuck at home and can't even see my high school friends or boyfriend because all our parents are super afraid of the virus (rightfully so, i guess... i'm also taking as many precautions as i can... it just sucks) and so we're all just stuck inside, but like only a few blocks from each other LOL.

i know i definitely don't have it as hard as SO many other people (my sister's old uni roommate/best friend's grandparents passed away due to the virus in china, and her mom is stuck in china and may also have the virus), and i shouldn't complain, so i guess i just need to get it out of my system and suck it up. i have acnh to look forward to after all!

i'm hoping everyone on the forum is staying safe and keeping strong- we're all taking a hit here and i hope things settle down soon. <3


----------



## Kamukoma (Mar 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> ontario has officially declared a state of emergency - all schools, movie theatres, recreation centres, restaurants, etc have closed. i really hope all this mess won’t interfere with mail delivery or best buy’s business for ac purposes lmao



i'm in ontario as well. the train/border from the us to canada (i was in the us last week) was absolutely packed. i wouldn't be surprised if there are tons of new cases this/next week from people coming back from abroad because of canada's warning for canadians to come back home asap.


----------



## jeni (Mar 17, 2020)

i live in the middle of nowhere yet all the supermarkets are completely cleared of non-perishable foods, it's wild. luckily i'm in a low risk area and work from home so not much else is affected.

hope everyone else stays safe <3


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2020)

My boss called today to check on me and extended my time out of work until Monday. Mainly because I still have a cough and he doesn't want to put me at risk, also people freak at someone coughing, even if it isn't a contagious thing. 

I am allowed to go to the store, at least, although a lot of things are sold out. 

Stay safe, everyone. We'll get through this.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

The numbers of deaths in France jumped so high in just one day, and yet they don't respect the rule of not being allowed to go outside.. I don't understand how people can be like that, especially seeing so many families going on a trip, passing strangers without even having any distance.. wow. No way it will go away any time soon if people are so ignorant about it.


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 17, 2020)

Tao said:


> The same people taking refuge in their forts made of 12 months worth of toilet paper and pasta will probably be the same people packed shoulder to shoulder "down the local" tonight complaining that they've had to actually spend time with their wife because football isn't on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have to say I agree. I hear a lot of elderly people chanting "draconian measures!" yet most of them continue to go about their daily lives as normal. A few people have decided to not go to college as a precaution, but so far my town seems to be mostly as busy as ever. Give it a few days for people to get acclimatised to being told that "many will die" and everybody will be back on the streets as normal. The public won't change their ways unless it's made mandatory and enforced.


----------



## Hanami (Mar 17, 2020)

it has been very frustrating and upsetting. i originally booked a partial solo trip to europe for these past two weeks and i was looking forward to it for the past six months. however i cancelled bc things were quickly getting worse. i didn't want to be selfish and get my parents, friends, or others sick. i also cancelled/postponed my birthday festivities. furthermore, my uni originally suspended face-to-face instruction until at least early april, but today i was notified that it's suspended through the end of the spring semester now. commencement (i'm in the last year of uni) will also be suspended/postponed and i have to await notification of whether or not ceremonies can be rescheduled to a later date. i can't believe i sat in a lecture for the last time and i can't even properly remember all my uni "last times" bc my brain didn't register it as "memorable" moments, i suppose. i'm just completely devastated

despite this, i'm doing my part by social distancing, practicing good hygiene, sending loved ones positive and funny messages, sharing resources, and engaging in self-care. my friends and i are thinking of doing yoga & workouts, book club, and/or watch club together, so i'm excited for those! i hope the government takes this more seriously now and i hope everyone takes care of their physical and mental health


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 17, 2020)

Just found out my restaurant will be take-out only until further notice, meaning nobody but management is allowed to come in for their scheduled shifts as it’s not needed.   We’ll likely be shutdown soon too.The situation in my area isn’t as bad as most other places but they want to be extra cautious, also business has been pretty terrible so they can’t afford to stay open during this time. This is super stressful because I have bills to pay, but I’ve been hearing rumors that the government will be helping out people like me who aren’t able to work due to the virus.


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

we don't have it too bad where we are - only one confirmed case in the city, but our economy is doing pretty poorly. restaurants are either take-out only or shutting down, cruise ships aren't allowed to dock - which is a huge thing for us!!! - stores are reducing hours, university has been moved to online but left up to the profs' discretion - which is unfortunate because some classes are just sending out notes, some are revamping grade weights, some haven't said a word about anything 

it's definitely for the greater good though!

i was previously working in theatre but my shows got cancelled which personally sucks a little because we had put a lot of work into it and put a lot of other important things aside to prioritize it !! and unemployment isn't fun!


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

I decided to make the hard decision and cancel our trip to go see our friend. His social groups and ours are two different places. I don't want anything accidentally going around since my husband needs to be able to go into work. The good news is my job decided to give us our pay for the mandatory time off. That took a load of stress off that I didn't even know I had!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

it's like day one of everything in my life being cancelled/closed (or like, you're not supposed to go out) and i'm already feeling trapped inside my house. it's not a huge problem obviously, especially compared to other people's problems, but aaaa it feels like being low key self quarantined will wear out my sanity. especially because both my parents are starting to work from home a lot.


----------



## zato (Mar 17, 2020)

not having a good time at all lolz. my job hunt is at a screeching halt from all the closures and people being let go, i'm sick as balls idk with what (even if i wanted to get tested our hospitals don't have the tests yet. so i just have to ride it out. and i can't take anything due to my other meds.) but i'm staying away from everyone and thing, and i'm scared out of my mind because i have the worst luck with health and my immune system sucks but the second i start having problems breathing i'm going to call the doctor/hospital. i've been sick off and on (more on than off) for seven weeks now...this isn't fun. =(


----------



## Aniko (Mar 17, 2020)

I spent most time outside this week than in the last 6 months. I've been chosen as the one to do errands for others. I usually don't go out or interact with people, so it doesn't annoy me, apart that everybody else is at home too.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 17, 2020)

My partner and I have yet to show any symptoms after being exposed to someone who tested positive for Coronavirus. That was about 1 1/2 weeks ago. Things are looking up!

However, My county just issued a “shelter-in-place!” Luckily, we have enough food hereto last us a long enough time


----------



## Tessie (Mar 17, 2020)

Tessie said:


> the stupid virus has officially hit my state, in a town only 20 min away from me. and i work in a hospital.



Ten days later and we now have a positive patient admitted that we are taking care of. So close in proximity to the virus


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> My partner and I have yet to show any symptoms after being exposed to someone who tested positive for Coronavirus. That was about 1 1/2 weeks ago. Things are looking up!



It takes about _1-2 whole weeks_ before you show symptoms. Take it easy just to be safe!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 17, 2020)

I work at an extremely busy bakery and most of our customers are old people. I feel like I’m highly likely to get it.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 17, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> It takes about _1-2 whole weeks_ before you show symptoms. Take it easy just to be safe!



Will do! I have enough Quarantine snacks to last me a good while LOL.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> It takes about _1-2 whole weeks_ before you show symptoms. Take it easy just to be safe!


Just as a little info, according to WHO, it's 1-12.5 days, in most cases it's 5-6 days. Either way, please take care.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for the heads-up!

It's unfortunate that many viruses have symptoms that often depend on the individual. It doesn't help that COVID-19 is such a pain in to figure out in itself anyway.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 18, 2020)

Ahri said:


> My university has officially closed until the 23rd, and my sisters until April. This is madness... never thought I’d see this type of thing in my lifetime.



Following up on this, my college decided to go fully online for the rest of the semester. Pretty sure a lot of others are too. Probably for the best.


----------



## hzl (Mar 18, 2020)

niko2 said:


> If you're sick you cannot stay home?? Here in Italy some people go to work even when sick just because it shows "they care" but we can stay home with pay if we are feeling unwell.



Unfortunately no, at my place we are expected to come in unless physically dying. I work hourly wages so if I don't work I don't get paid and our country has no plans in place for people privately renting (only mortgage breaks and stuff) so no work > no pay > lose house.

As an update though, I turned up to work yesterday after posting and my manager turned me away due to having a 'new' cough - I'm pretty sure it's still just the chest infection but she didn't want to take risks. However, I now lose out on an entire weeks pay for something out of my own hands 

There are many many people in this situation and I hope everyone will be okay because it's a worrying time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zato said:


> not having a good time at all lolz. my job hunt is at a screeching halt from all the closures and people being let go, i'm sick as balls idk with what (even if i wanted to get tested our hospitals don't have the tests yet. so i just have to ride it out. and i can't take anything due to my other meds.) but i'm staying away from everyone and thing, and i'm scared out of my mind because i have the worst luck with health and my immune system sucks but the second i start having problems breathing i'm going to call the doctor/hospital. i've been sick off and on (more on than off) for seven weeks now...this isn't fun. =(



oh no this sounds horrendous for you! I know it does nothing but I am sending love to you to hopefully get through this tough time.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm kinda feeling the dangers of looking too much into this virus and falling down a rabbit hole. This thread is pretty positive compared to some online discussions I've looked at. 

I just started ordering our groceries online, so hopefully we can reduce our need to leave the house as much as possible.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 18, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> feeling the dangers of looking too much into this virus .


Too much information is very harmful to our society. 
Hence the panic.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 18, 2020)

my older sister has a cough and a bit of pain in the chest. my mum and i have a cough but no other symptoms. we can't get tested though (at least at the moment, depends on how worse it gets) so we're all self-quarantining for a week to see how things turn out. hopefully my mum will get paid for her week's work and my sister is afraid of losing her job over this but she's trying to work at home so i hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Also yeah, again don't feel shame because you are frustrated, unless you did something dumb on purpose like coughing straight out in the out beside an old person or stuff. No one wants to live on this day by day basis and just wanna see what comes next in terms in drastic decisions. Hope this ****ing crap dies sooner than later.


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 18, 2020)

So, any updates on this virus?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> Too much information is very harmful to our society.
> Hence the panic.


That's dumb. :/

"_Please be informed with right info and be scared in the right way._"

I see this phrase a lot in my country's media lately.
If you guys were letting yourself be informed with correct information, you would've seen already that there shouldn't be much reason to be so scared.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Also seems like they are cancelling ESC for good reason but man this is getting out of control :/

And yeah media is blowing things up, mostly because authorities are also not reporting exact/positive numbers and stuff. Oh well as not as they aren't like closing down 100% here I'm good I guess we need to function and make sure all the people get concrete and actual financial aids too.

I feel really sorry for those old renowned stores that had an old people clientele and people don't dare to gout.


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 18, 2020)

from what i can tell, almost everything has been shut down here (sytria in austria), except a few things like supermarkets and apothecaries that were deemed necessary for survival. schools are closed, my workplace sent all of us (ca. 80 people) on home office duty, it's been kind of a nightmare, tbh.

you aren't supposed to leave the house if you don't really have to, but nobody is really sticking to that and the supermarkets are as busy as can be. toilet paper and canned stuff as well as noodles and rice have become a myth. well, no idea for how long this will go on, but i hope it all clears up soon. :/


----------



## EnderRen (Mar 18, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> from what i can tell, almost everything has been shut down here (sytria in austria), except a few things like supermarkets and apothecaries that were deemed necessary for survival. schools are closed, my workplace sent all of us (ca. 80 people) on home office duty, it's been kind of a nightmare, tbh.
> 
> you aren't supposed to leave the house if you don't really have to, but nobody is really sticking to that and the supermarkets are as busy as can be. toilet paper and canned stuff as well as noodles and rice have become a myth. well, no idea for how long this will go on, but i hope it all clears up soon. :/



Amen! it is crazy right now! And the medea is just raking off everyone's fears, and makeing tons of money while doing it! Like it was said, ALL toilet paper, water jugs, and canned food is a ledgendary substance nowdays. I am stuck at home doing school online. Food places can only do take out or deliveries. It is crazy! Really hoping this blows over soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

EnderRen said:


> Amen! it is crazy right now! And the medea is just raking off everyone's fears, and makeing tons of money while doing it! Like it was said, ALL toilet paper, water jugs, and canned food is a ledgendary substance nowdays. I am stuck at home doing school online. Food places can only do take out or deliveries. It is crazy! Really hoping this blows over soon.



yeah I wish authorities and media could report more on actual people not dead from it and those that are healthy. Plus I think a lot of things are quite drastic tbf.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2020)

All stores are still open in my town because there's still been no confirmed cases here. But stores are definitely changing. Stores like Walmart and Target are open less hours. Many (not all... yet) fast food places have closed their dining room area and only have the drive thru area open.

Town's been quieter since last weekend though. The university closed and kicked all of the students out of the dorms, so the town population literally went down because many of the non-local students have left.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah.. knocks on wood most store are still open which tbf is good unless they can guaranteed get money to stay home what should they do... I also feel sad for any company having to kick people with force due to this.. sigh.


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 18, 2020)

EnderRen said:


> Amen! it is crazy right now! And the medea is just raking off everyone's fears, and makeing tons of money while doing it! Like it was said, ALL toilet paper, water jugs, and canned food is a ledgendary substance nowdays. I am stuck at home doing school online. Food places can only do take out or deliveries. It is crazy! Really hoping this blows over soon.



personally don't mind not being able to go out, tbh. what pisses me off more is, for example, that my parents who own a restaurant, had to close permanently and are (most likely) not going to be financially compensated for their loss, whereas big, somewhat gov. owned corps are being financed throughout this "crisis" so they can continue production. this is a joke. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

as for me, i'll probably go out later and see for myself what kind of wasteland my local supermarket has become, this whole thing is just getting out of hand. no one really needs to bulk-buy anything, unless they're older and in the "risk group" - but now that everyone ended up panic buying, those who didn't plan on doing so or didn't want to have to kinda do it too, or they'll run out of the stuff they might need. which is just plain bs. gf told me they made more profit last friday than on christmas at their supermarket. i'm losing it. saw a tweet the other day with someone that had a full shopping card of milk. which is perishable??? what are all these people thinking tbh.



sunflowerhippie said:


> yeah I wish authorities and media could report more on actual people not dead from it and those that are healthy. Plus I think a lot of things are quite drastic tbf.



i feel like the media just doesn't wanna cover anything else than sob stories and stuff like that. for example, people have been finding out that the us offered to purchase a sample-vaccine from germany when it's completed, so they may use it first and for themselves only - over *twitter*. same with an us company trying to get a patent on a vaccine/formula (or sth) so the chinese researchers working on it may not distribute it and the americans can sell it for 50-100 bucks a pop. what even is this?

 i don't know what the media is covering because i barely touch radios, tvs and all that jazz, but apparently the wrong thing.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 18, 2020)

I am at college, last night the first confirmed case in my county was announced, so now I am packing up all my stuff and going home. Hopefully Amazon ships New Horizons on time and I get the game on Friday as planned. If not, I will just play on my sister's switch.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah I check news regularly because they tend to drastic **** here pretty fast so gotta do it :/

And yeah some dip**** selling mask for like 25 bucks each like come on THOSE people should be ashamed if anything


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 18, 2020)

I didn't watch the news that much yesterday, cause of Indie World going on.

With that over, think we should watch the news constantly for any updates?


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

Unfortunately due to COVID-19, I had to cancel my preorder of AC:NH. It was supposed to be picked up at a mall in NYS, but now all malls are closing here. I wanted to have a physical copy, but here's to digital! At least I can play at midnight now.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Unfortunately due to COVID-19, I had to cancel my preorder of AC:NH. It was supposed to be picked up at a mall in NYS, but now all malls are closing here. I wanted to have a physical copy, but here's to digital! At least I can play at midnight now.



I was wondering if there was going to be some holdups with NH due to the virus.

I'm thinking this will happen often, seeing as even Amazon is prohibiting orders to only essentials.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Can only pray this electronics store will be open since I got pick-up there because it's kinda close to work... Although otherwise they should re-arrange it.

Also i feel sorry for all the companies who have to basically fire people for this.. Come on government...


----------



## Kamukoma (Mar 18, 2020)

update on my covid-19 situation: i feel a lot worse than i did yesterday. i ran a fever last night and have been coughing non-stop all day. i'm really worried about my mom getting sick so i've banned her from coming into or even near my room's door. i also gave my pet rats to my dad to take care of, because i'd rather be safe than sorry if they can get sick or something as well.

the news has also been reporting that covid-19 can last on surfaces much longer than expected. i highly recommend sanitizing things like public toilet seats, etc. right now, just in case!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2020)

Don't forget to sanitize your phones frequently as well! We always bring it with us so it's bound to catch a lot of germs and other things (hopefully not the virus). Plus, this darn virus better not force the game stores to close when I'm going to get New Horizons. It's been years since our last proper game.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 18, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> update on my covid-19 situation: i feel a lot worse than i did yesterday. i ran a fever last night and have been coughing non-stop all day. i'm really worried about my mom getting sick so i've banned her from coming into or even near my room's door. i also gave my pet rats to my dad to take care of, because i'd rather be safe than sorry if they can get sick or something as well.
> 
> the news has also been reporting that covid-19 can last on surfaces much longer than expected. i highly recommend sanitizing things like public toilet seats, etc. right now, just in case!



i really hope you get well soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> update on my covid-19 situation: i feel a lot worse than i did yesterday. i ran a fever last night and have been coughing non-stop all day. i'm really worried about my mom getting sick so i've banned her from coming into or even near my room's door. i also gave my pet rats to my dad to take care of, because i'd rather be safe than sorry if they can get sick or something as well.
> 
> the news has also been reporting that covid-19 can last on surfaces much longer than expected. i highly recommend sanitizing things like public toilet seats, etc. right now, just in case!



Damn, I'm sorry hope it turns for the better soon ;;


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 18, 2020)

West Virginia has positive cases now, wish me luck!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> update on my covid-19 situation: i feel a lot worse than i did yesterday. i ran a fever last night and have been coughing non-stop all day. i'm really worried about my mom getting sick so i've banned her from coming into or even near my room's door. i also gave my pet rats to my dad to take care of, because i'd rather be safe than sorry if they can get sick or something as well.
> 
> the news has also been reporting that covid-19 can last on surfaces much longer than expected. i highly recommend sanitizing things like public toilet seats, etc. right now, just in case!



That's horrible. I'm so sorry you ended up catching it. Please take it easy, and be careful. I wish the best for you and your family!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> West Virginia has positive cases now, wish me luck!




Good luck, Kaiaa. Stay safe!


----------



## hzl (Mar 18, 2020)

uh well I just got made redundant due to the virus, so I'm joining the covid-19 redundancy crew.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamukoma said:


> update on my covid-19 situation: i feel a lot worse than i did yesterday. i ran a fever last night and have been coughing non-stop all day. i'm really worried about my mom getting sick so i've banned her from coming into or even near my room's door. i also gave my pet rats to my dad to take care of, because i'd rather be safe than sorry if they can get sick or something as well.
> 
> the news has also been reporting that covid-19 can last on surfaces much longer than expected. i highly recommend sanitizing things like public toilet seats, etc. right now, just in case!



sending you love, hope you recover fast. x


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2020)

Schools are shutting in U.K. on friday


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2020)

Lost my job. I work with viral samples in a laboratory so I'm stunned that COVID-19 has led to our closure. I have four weeks to finish up my project (I imagine from home after I meet with my line manager next week) and then that's me unemployed. 

I may be able to spend four weeks in a research lab in the summer (if it doesn't close too and I doubt it's paid) but otherwise that's me ****ed until I return to degree study in September.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> West Virginia has positive cases now, wish me luck!



Stay safe though! <3 (also read that wrong if u meant positive tested im a dumb).. hope u dont catch it!
-

Also my thoughts to everyone getting schools closed or just can't go out also, I'm definitely lucky they haven't made anything drastic here yet more than turning hs/unis online... :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vrisnem said:


> Lost my job. I work with viral samples in a laboratory so I'm stunned that COVID-19 has led to our closure. I have four weeks to finish up my project (I imagine from home after I meet with my line manager next week) and then that's me unemployed.
> 
> I may be able to spend four weeks in a research lab in the summer (if it doesn't close too and I doubt it's paid) but otherwise that's me ****ed until I return to degree study in September.



Holy ****in heck I'm sorry D: The irony also D:

Quite surprised more governments in general doesn't give permit to stay at home with money, firing people should be the last thing they do


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lost my job. I work with viral samples in a laboratory so I'm stunned that COVID-19 has led to our closure. I have four weeks to finish up my project (I imagine from home after I meet with my line manager next week) and then that's me unemployed.
> 
> I may be able to spend four weeks in a research lab in the summer (if it doesn't close too and I doubt it's paid) but otherwise that's me ****ed until I return to degree study in September.



Oh darn, that’s extremely unfortunate!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lost my job. I work with viral samples in a laboratory so I'm stunned that COVID-19 has led to our closure. I have four weeks to finish up my project (I imagine from home after I meet with my line manager next week) and then that's me unemployed.
> 
> I may be able to spend four weeks in a research lab in the summer (if it doesn't close too and I doubt it's paid) but otherwise that's me ****ed until I return to degree study in September.



This is going too far.

I'm so sorry about your job.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> This is going too far.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your job.



Yeah, man why do they just fire people rather than doing a crisis pack for everyone... They have to permit you or at least give you a lump sum so you can survive til fall.


----------



## EnderRen (Mar 18, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, man why do they just fire people rather than doing a crisis pack for everyone... They have to permit you or at least give you a lump sum so you can survive til fall.



Because, the company does not want to lose money doing that, they are also trying to stay afloat during this crisis. Now that doesn't excuse them for not helping people out.  This is really affecting so many people! I /really/ want this to blow over soon.


----------



## Shadow Star (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm still having to go into work this weekend and I'm honestly getting anxiety attacks about it.
I work in a theme park in the UK. And they've decided to remain open and just advise people not to come if they feel unwell, keep 2m apart from each other, avoid cash transactions where possible and wash their hands regularly.
Pretty much same thing for staff only we have to wipe everything down several times a day as well.

I can't see the park staying open this weekend if I'm being honest; but each day that passes, I'm getting more worried about it all. It'll be too quiet if it does stay open and they've already said that rides where guests are close and staff have to get close to check harnesses may be closed which is most of the park. My mum is high risk and we're scrambling to put together an isolation room should someone in the family get it. Granddad just got diagnosed with terminal cancer and he lives in London, so we're trying to convince him to come up where I live where it's a bit safer. I'm kinda just hoping the company comes to their senses and closes or the legislation I've been hearing about comes into effect so the government can force it closed.

Animal Crossing is really the only thing I can look forward to at the moment among this chaos. In the meantime I'm just trying to drown myself in other games while I wait and check up on the news every few hours or so.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 18, 2020)

This virus is wearing me down....everything has slowed down here including critical (medical) services I´ve needed. We are in quarantine, so I cannot go to my fiance or family no matter how much I need them right now. I also will not be receiving my switch with new horizons until at least the quarantine is lifted next month. I just feel awful in this situation.


----------



## EnderRen (Mar 18, 2020)

Shadow Star said:


> I'm still having to go into work this weekend and I'm honestly getting anxiety attacks about it.
> I work in a theme park in the UK. And they've decided to remain open and just advise people not to come if they feel unwell, keep 2m apart from each other, avoid cash transactions where possible and wash their hands regularly.
> Pretty much same thing for staff only we have to wipe everything down several times a day as well.
> 
> ...



That is awful! This is another reason why I hope it blows over soon! Because things like these keep popping up!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

My grandma's apartment just went under quarantine. None of them can have visitors. The apartments are for the elderly and disabled, but it's nothing like a nursing home. Still, rules are rules. I'm probably not going to be able to see her until April 20th.

I feel so bad for her. She's got nothing to do, and they took all of their indoor activities away and closed up their meeting areas where they could talk.

The elderly are really suffering in this situation.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

EnderRen said:


> Because, the company does not want to lose money doing that, they are also trying to stay afloat during this crisis. Now that doesn't excuse them for not helping people out.  This is really affecting so many people! I /really/ want this to blow over soon.



Yeah but this is not the classic "ppl buying online or we're having a common crisis".. at least send them home with enough money and no one is hiring anyway


----------



## cIementine (Mar 18, 2020)

schools are closed and my a-level exams have been cancelled/delayed. i'm really worried about this because i don't want it to impact university, and i was really looking forward to proving myself in the exams, enjoying the pressure tank of exam season with my friends and classmates, the relief of exams being over, the long summer and looking forward to uni. with this and work being closed, i feel like i don't know what to do myself, and i feel disheartened as last year was horrible for me and i was looking forward to the rest of this year. though i think schools closing was necessary and i'm more concerned about exams themselves, and i hope the government figure out what to do with education soon. my predicted grades are really good and will get me into my first choice uni, but i know so many people whose current grades exceed their predicted, and i was looking forward to maybe exceeding my own. if our a level grades become based on our predicted or mock exam grades, a lot of people are going to suffer and it'll feel like 2 years of work down the drain.

i can't even go spoons


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2020)

Bread seems scarce now. Just wanted hot dog buns. Maybe a King's Hawaiian roll would do.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Bread seems scarce now. Just wanted hot dog buns. Maybe a King's Hawaiian roll would do.


 Making your own bread is cheap and easy!


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2020)

Canada here and we are still in the process of fully shutting down it seems. Schools and all events are cancelled, several stores are closed or doing take out/drive through only. Our only border (with the US) is closed to all non-essential travel.

My Dad’s work where he’s never been laid off in 31 years is shutting down and laying him off. My work is still going but not sure for how long (I know my boss was looking into possible working from home arrangements). Though I haven’t even been to work this week as I’ve been sick. Pretty sure it’s not Corona though but definitely some other nasty cold/standard flu. My Mom is a dialysis nurse but is actually off right now with heart problems otherwise she would still be at work, but hospitals are calling up all retired nurses and doctors in hopes they will help out and start working again.

These times be rough. All we can do is tough them out. Good luck out there (or I should say at home) everyone!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

My mom is starting to show signs of feeling ill. I hope it's just a cold or sinuses. Even the flu. She already has issues. Illness can throw her into a flare. A big one could leave her paralyzed. She can't even fight things off like she used to.

If this virus worsens her condition, I'm worried it might serious.

Where's that magic cure at?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm more concerned about the panic buying.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 19, 2020)

well my school is officially online for the rest of the semester.. which i had been preparing myself for the past few days with the situation getting worse it but still feels like a blow. most recreational things have closed like theaters, restaurants, bars, etc. indefinitely. i can't help but feel like it's too little too late though, because they only started closing things down after it had become community spread here. real life is tough right now, and i'm so glad acnh is coming at _this_ specific moment so i can escape into it.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 19, 2020)

Mariah said:


> Making your own bread is cheap and easy!



Omg Mariah is back


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

I still have to go to my dumb retail job at a craft store that refuses to close. It was packed the last day I was at work. What on earth do all these old people think they need fabric so bad for right now?? They'll make jokes like "teehee i'll have so many crafts to do while in quarantine =))" Okay Judith but we won't close because you're here! It's like they don't realize that they are the most at risk. You're going to risk catching this over some YARN? I've been sick, literally coughing and sneezing at work while cutting their fabric because as usual the wheel of retail greed doesn't stop spinning for anyone. We aren't allowed to call out because no one takes this seriously. Yeah I'm young and if I caught it I'd be fine but what about our customers? The customers are all old people and some of the employees are old too. 60-70yrs old. We already ran out of hand sanitizer. We weren't provided with gloves or masks.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Bread seems scarce now. Just wanted hot dog buns. Maybe a King's Hawaiian roll would do.



I know! All I wanted were some hot cross buns


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

EnderRen said:


> Because, the company does not want to lose money doing that, they are also trying to stay afloat during this crisis. Now that doesn't excuse them for not helping people out.  This is really affecting so many people! I /really/ want this to blow over soon.



Yeah, but governments except some are so lazy and basically only gives it to transport which is kiiinda understandable but then they shouldn't force people to look for new job either which you can't anyway.. but yeah all this is so dumb ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

Also governments are hella dumb not supporting people with their own business or just smaller companies. I mean yeah sure you give the big guys stuff to survive but you want people to die eventually because you couldn't give them not a single cent? Yeah gg guys.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2020)

Hospital cancelled my appointment on the 23rd because of the virus. I was worrying how I was going to attend that and another more urgent medical appointment the same day, so it's a blessing in a way. The doctor may call me today but most likely my appointment will be rescheduled in a couple months time. It will delay my surgery but it's non-urgent so not too big a loss!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 19, 2020)

Recently found out that the places I would be scheduled to take my NCLEX and become a nurse are closed until april 16th I believe. However, if this continues on in the same pattern it could be even longer..... I graduate in may and if I cant take the NCLEX I cant become a nurse. I also wonder how this is going to affect the hiring process for hospitals/if they want to take on new nurses or not at the moment. 

Also, the AHA is extending everyone CPR cards that were set to expire this month by 60 days. So that'll be hard if I dont have an updated card to give to future employers seeing as my class today was canceled despite only being 6 people

I'm starting to take this corona virus personal LMAO


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a small question, to whoever is from outside Japan. Is the vet open under lock-down?

Also here's a little update we got from the government's specialist research team.
In my country, Hokkaido prefecture has been having the biggest number of the confirmed cases.



Spoiler: statics at 12pm 19th. the top one is Hokkaido's.












So these are what they found through the research of the cases in Hokkaido.
(Also it's my translation so not be perfect words)


It's been assumed people who have light symptoms may have something to do with spread, but now that it's high possibility after analyzing cases in Hokkaido.

Regardless of severity of symptoms including critical cases, *80%* of infected people *didn't spread the virus to others*, while, under certain conditions, 1 infected person would spread it to more than 1 people. Certain condition that is a lot of people in enclosed space close to each other for good length of time. Such as club, bar, cruise ship or gym, etc.

Among those who were infected in Hokkaido, so far,

80% ... recover after no or only light symptoms
7% ... recover after heavy symptoms
7% ... under heavy symptoms
3% ... recover after critical situation
3% ... under critical situation

In total, *90%* of people who were infected *recovered*.
When it's goes severe, usually after 5-7 days of light symptoms (light fever, sore throat or coughing) it suddenly gets worse to have pneumonia.
(*source*)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

^Thank you Yuki, I should also say you can get it machine-translated into English, Chinese and Korean if you don't know Japanese as for the whole thing. It might be google translate quality, but yes.(click in button upper left)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> ^Thank you Yuki, I should also say you can get it machine-translated into English, Chinese and Korean if you don't know Japanese as for the whole thing. It might be google translate quality, but yes.(click in button upper left)


 Yeah but I didn't want to rely on AI translation when I have no means to know what they're translated like! Since, y'know, those words and the way in the documents like government or professionals are kinda complicated, it likely needs context in order to translate completely properly.


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 19, 2020)

nobody who went to miami for spring break better come near me. the fact that so many people were on daytona beach in that the number of cases in florida jumped by 100 overnight is absolutely ridiculous. i hate it here


----------



## niko2 (Mar 19, 2020)

@RedTropicalPeachyFish 
yes vets are open here in Italy


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2020)

niko2 said:


> @RedTropicalPeachyFish
> yes vets are open here in Italy


Ahh, that's a relief. Thank you, niko<3

Anyone else who knows if vet is open in your country?


----------



## Tianna (Mar 19, 2020)

Kamukoma said:


> i have covid-19, one of the 10 cases in my city
> 
> it really sucks but the mental exhaustion is a lot worse than the physical aspects



Oh nooo how did you catch it ;;

And I hope you feel better soon!! <33

I'm from Manitoba and there are 17 cases and counting... Yeesh and this just started a week ago.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 19, 2020)

It seems there was a spike of new cases in Ireland today, more than they were expecting (something like 192 in one day)

Northern Ireland confirmed it's first death as well.

Apparently the next couple of days are going to be vital in determining whether we've managed to flatten the curve of cases.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 19, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Ahh, that's a relief. Thank you, niko<3
> 
> Anyone else who knows if vet is open in your country?



Yes, vets are open here, since it's one of the necessary facilities.


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 19, 2020)

A friend of mine online hwas tested positive... but they are 15 with no existing health conditon so they'll most likely be fine.

Is it true that animals can get covid 19?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 19, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> snip



Thanks so much, Yuki! I live in the states, so things are probably different over here, but seeing this news is definitely enlightening.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rhinoo said:


> Is it true that animals can get covid 19?



Here's a link that may be able to help, rhinoo: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prepare/animals.html


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yeah but I didn't want to rely on AI translation when I have no means to know what they're translated like! Since, y'know, those words and the way in the documents like government or professionals are kinda complicated, it likely needs context in order to translate completely properly.



Yeah; i did try to use their google translate into english and yeah grammar was pretty horrid even for that but yeah i agree better to have a context.


----------



## matt (Mar 19, 2020)

At my local Sainsbury's this morning at 7am, elderly people queue for a good 100 meters with granny trolleys waiting to get in to a 1 hour -elderly-only shopping experience to beat the hoarders


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 19, 2020)

I forgot to pick up tax forms.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 19, 2020)

My Animal Crossing New Horizons game hasn't shipped from Amazon yet, but it says it will be here by 11 pm tomorrow, so there is hope! Thankfully my sister bought hers digitally so we will play that in an hour.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 19, 2020)

I would’ve never guessed it’s so essential for a bakery to remain open. Whatever. I told them I’m not coming back until further notice. I just don’t think my low white blood cells can handle it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2020)

It was certainly interesting that Gamestop was declared essential by their higher ups as well. People need to do what keeps them safe.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

Working in an 'essential' retail store has been rough. We have been running business like normal recently and Corp finally decided to cut back. I am lucky I work in the back of the store but we have been crazy busy and people just need to stay home. Ahhh! It's just been crazy. I'm a little stressed. Animal Crossing New Horizons couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 20, 2020)

Heisenberg said:


> It was certainly interesting that Gamestop was declared essential by their higher ups as well. People need to do what keeps them safe.



Wouldn't be surprised if they can't afford to shut down.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 22, 2020)

As of Sunday at 8 PM, my state is going full lockdown. We won't be able to leave our homes at all. I figured our governor would follow Illinois and California's lead, but still- it all feels so weird.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 22, 2020)

So, I live in Poland and honestly, as far as I can say, it really could be worse here, despite what I say next, trust me it's much worse in some other European countries. For now it has been 2 out of who knows how many weeks since they closed schools, cinemas, theaters, shopping centers, restaurants (those can only offer take-outs) etc. On our every step we're reminded of washing our hands, keeping distance between people, wearing disposable gloves, staying at home and so on and so on. We're told not to travel (even from city to city) and we cannot travel abroad (only some border crossings are open, but the wait there is unbearable, like you could spend 2 days there and not get through). The prices in grocery shops are geting p high, there is a lack of toilet paper, pasta, canned food, antibacterial gels, disposable gloves and face masks, but as far as I know shops still get those things, they just very quickly get bought. A lot of people panic buy here.

I'm honestly very concerned about school since my school year is ending in April (it's ending so soon for me because I'm on the last year of high school and there are this super important exams called matura exams in May, those basically determine if I will get to university or not). It's not even about the lessons, but mostly about the exams theselves, it's really scary to be in a position like this during times like this.

Stay strong everyone!! Wash your hands and stay at home!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2020)

New York is getting bad. 12K cases smh. California might be next epicenter considering people are still going in the masses to beaches


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 22, 2020)

My state just closed borders and the entirety of Australia is shutting down non-essential services, we are essentially in lockdown now. Pretty confronting. I'm just so so glad I have animal crossing to keep me through this.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2020)

*Coronavirus: Trains packed as reduced timetable kicks in* <- pictures on this link of ScotRail services which, as of today, are reduced services and intended for use by key workers. 

Glad I've been told to work from home for the remaining five weeks of my job. I got a letter from work that says I'm classified as a key worker so if the trains do get closed entirely due to people still insisting on travelling then that will make the few times I do need to be physically on the premises impossible. 


A pub near me also ignored the fact the government ordered them to close and remained open all weekend. A colleague of my Dad's also went to a big family gathering yesterday so he's going to get a good scolding tomorrow. Their workplace is also considered essential.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Coronavirus: Trains packed as reduced timetable kicks in* <- pictures on this link of ScotRail services which, as of today, are reduced services and intended for use by key workers.



Yeah, they reduced traffic on bus and local trams here and that's the result. Glad they still do commuting trains and underground as usual. I get they might have few people, but offer classes or find entrepreneurs that can drive your buses... sounds like a better idea than squeezing in as much as possible and people getting coughed and sneezed on.. sigh.
--

Also ugh I so want to support niche companies and people(in other countries)but due to cargo traffic also getting reduced I'm like.. hm.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 23, 2020)

This whole thing has become so frustrating and some of the things they're doing seem counter-intuitive. The goal is for people to not have to go out much and limit contact with others. But with stores reducing their hours and limiting purchases of certain items (not to mention certain items being sold out due to hoarders), I've had to go out *more* often and during high traffic times just to get my normal shopping done.

When everything is normal, I only go grocery shopping once every 2 weeks at night when there are few people in the store. I might make a quick stop at the 1 week mark to replenish perishables, but that's it. Now, because of this virus, I have been to 5 different stores over the course of 3 days and because of the reduced hours all of the stores were packed with people. I've exposed myself much more than I normally would just to get the basic items I need for the next week or two. And I know in another week or two, I'm going to have to do it all over again.

I'm considering switching to having my groceries shipped, but I'm hesitant because I've never done that before. I've also heard from some of my coworkers that's not working out very well for them. Some of them have had their orders cancelled due to insufficient stock. This is a ridiculous situation to be in, and I mostly blame the hoarders for making things impossible to find.


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 23, 2020)

It’s a bad situation for everyone, however, I can’t stand it how people are being selfish and are stockpiling unnecessary items, such as toilet roll. People are still going to social events and ignoring the governments advice, it truly is bringing out people’s selfish side. My grandma is self-isolating because she has a lot of health issues so all of her food is delivered by my family and left on her doorstep, I am genuinely concerned for her. 
I just hope everything goes back to normal soon, but at this rate, that’s wishful thinking.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 23, 2020)

The governor of my state has issued a shelter-in-place order for two weeks, beginning tomorrow at noon. 

I was concerned about things before, of course, but it's funny how having it show up in your back yard makes it suddenly "real" and a bit scary. My job is considered to be one of the essentials, so I'll still be out. I'm glad of the paycheck, but part of me wishes I could just hide inside until it's over.

Do the best you can with what you've got, and stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Minto (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm so sick of this damned virus. No one wants to take it seriously around here and just stay inside. I can't get anything done whatsoever. My phone randomly died this morning and won't turn back on. There's nowhere for me take it, because everything is shut down. People seriously need to stay inside the most they can so we can get this over with and carry on with our lives. Bless all those workers out there having to be exposed to this mess, because no one wants to listen to orders.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah, i got an essential job too (library, we're important community service) so i hope we can still keep open as long as possible..not only for paycheck but to get a routine.. school is online starting tomorrow so i just hope i can be done w/ uni at least...


----------



## Corrie (Mar 23, 2020)

Well, Doug Ford just ordered any inessential businesses to shut down for two weeks so looks like I'm jobless til April 9. It'll be nice to have a holiday anyway. I'm worried for the economy. We're gonna hit a recession or something.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 24, 2020)

Welp, NZ has just joined the lockdown squad. If you had told me back in December or January that NZ would be hit hard enough by the virus for the whole country to shut down I wouldn't have believed you.

Things have been developing incredibly quickly. This time last week we had <10 cases; by the end of the week we had about 70ish and now we have about 140. 

My lecturers didn't communicate any plans with us througout the week. Kept on saying "it's good for your mental health to attend lectures". Lmao no, there's a freakin pandemic going on I want to be able to stay home pls. By Saturday there was a huge uproar by students from my university saying that we should have the choice to be online. Then they decided to go fully online that day.

Monday the government announced about a nationwide lockdown that will be effective by midnight Wednesday, so they would've had to go online anyway.

I think we've taken necessary measures just in time. Yeah our economy is gonna be screwed, but we'd be even more screwed if we overloaded the already stretched health system.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2020)

For good or bad, I don't think all these forcing people to stay inside and/or just go out two at a time for only getting groceries or such is a solution. Sure you can fine people all you want but they'd probably still go to jail. Tbf I think mental stuff will kill more people and more slowly because of isolation and shutdowns rather than corona (even if you're old or a risk group). I'm glad we're still in between here and while it'd good to try and flatten the curve, just let people be out if they're not a risk group. Trying to live as normal is def better and you wish people would follow staying at home if they're sick. Most people are good at that where I work so at least something.

Also SUPPORT LOCAL BUSINESSES (or just niche online stores you LOVE and want to survive). Be it a take-away pizza, some weird socks from that interesting store or just order that one dress at online sales you've been wanting if you can and mail still works and theirs).


----------



## Peter (Mar 24, 2020)

Glad the UK is finally on lockdown. maybe people will learn to stay at home and not risk their lives for stupid reasons. Also i finally got permission to work from home even though I've been able to this whole time -- i start tomorrow and i'm so much happier. I'm frustrated it's taken a government lockdown to convince my company to allow us that privilege though. A confirmed case was reported in the building we're in and we still had to go to work... the amount of businesses putting money before the health and wellbeing of their staff is worrying, but then again you have to protect peoples jobs as much as you can so its a ****ty situation to be in all around.

hope everyone is doing okay with all that said . Stay safe guys :- )


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2020)

this is getting to be like a lottery system. you survive or dont


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 24, 2020)

Gov. Phil Scott just ordered a "stay home. stay safe." order which means only essential travel and work (medicine/food) for Vermonters until April 15


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 24, 2020)

Everyone I know with sense is sheltering in place. We're self-quarantining. Many of my friends in the service industry have lost their jobs. I'm trying to help as many people as I can make 'struggle money' in the interim (I coach social media management) but for many people, they're starting up too soon and it's not like people become a household name overnight.

I've had to deal with the effect of self-quarantining for a while due to my illness, but people are rightfully panicking.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 24, 2020)

The veterinarians in my area have started implementing curbside service due to the virus.  I had to take my dog in yesterday for his annual exam, vaccinations and heartworm check.  They had us stay in our car in the parking lot and call them to let them know we'd arrived.  Then, a vet tech came out wearing gloves and a mask to give us the sign-in paperwork and a questionnaire about the reason for our visit.  The vet tech then took our dog inside while we waited outside and the vet called us to discuss anything that came up.  Then, the vet tech brought our dog back out to us and we called the receptionist to pay by credit card.

It was a very traumatic experience for my dog who has separation anxiety but we got through it.  I was just glad the vet was still willing and able to see him.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 24, 2020)

That's a fairly accurate video. We've been out of toilet paper locally for weeks now.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 24, 2020)

Imagine if this doesn’t get any better during the Summer.... I don’t want to go through another painful Winter just to experience a good Summer.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 25, 2020)

I really hate having to miss out on my friend's birthdays, I usually get them a card and it's not that easy now. This year I want to make my time count and this is just ruining everything. International Baccalaureate exams have been cancelled worldwide however and that's kind of a relief. I don't know what will happen, but my community will get through this together.


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2020)

Everybody in my house has been sent home from work, so we're basically self isolating at this point. We've literally just moved into our new house last night though, so we've plenty to get on with. If anything, I like this, thanks virus, I  needed the time off.

On another note, now the government has actually done something, my trip to ASDA was the most pleasant one in weeks. I could actually buy things I wanted without rushing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2020)

17 positives just in my town, as of today. If those 17 infected say, 10 people each, were about to be slammed. Wish us healthcare workers luck, and stay home if you’re not infected. <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2020)

wow its effecting more males than females. All of sudden that one episode from Justice League comes to mind lol


----------



## Peebers (Mar 25, 2020)

my parents keep going outside, and even worse, are hoarding alcohol. it frustrated me because we don't need 20 bottles of it. other people could’ve used it, yk? :-( sigh


----------



## cornimer (Mar 25, 2020)

My university cancelled graduation and it is not being rescheduled


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 25, 2020)

I work in a non profit healthcare clinic in WI. We've kinda set aside one of our clinics specifically for symptomatic folks at this time and have shut down all dental services barring emergency dental work. Pretty sure the death count in my county is at 7 at this time and we've been seeing increases in confirmed cases grow exponentially and are at 543 cases statewide with about 72 in our county.

It's interesting being kind of in the loop working in a clinic but also my position as a registrar has become pretty non-essential so I'll have a lot of New Horizons in my near future.

Just follow CDC guidelines and take quarantine seriously! 

I've definitely been hoarding alcohol though ~whoops~


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 25, 2020)

My state is over 1000 cases. My county in particular is on lockdown - essential workers have been given papers stating who they are and what they do for a living in case they get pulled over. Meanwhile half the state has taken a 'whatevah I do what I want' attitude and are proud of it. I see at least another 1000 cases in our future...


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 25, 2020)

schools in Ontario have pushed the closing date further. it was originally supposed to reopen on April 6th.

i never thought i'd be saying this... but let ME GO BACK TO SCHOOOOOOOOLLLLL!


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2020)

it's made it's way to my county now. my school is closed for the semester & the graduation ceremony has been canceled. i'm agitated staying at home so much, but it's for the best i suppose.


----------



## Dim (Mar 25, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> My state is over 1000 cases. My county in particular is on lockdown - essential workers have been given papers stating who they are and what they do for a living in case they get pulled over. Meanwhile half the state has taken a 'whatevah I do what I want' attitude and are proud of it. I see at least another 1000 cases in our future...


Some dude licked a toilet and got coronavirus. Wtf?????

I'm so sick of stupid people....

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://nypost.com/2020/03/25/influ...licking-toilet/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2020)

There’s around 30 cases in my city now and one death, but they were an older person with underlying health issues. My little cousin had a 104 fever as of yesterday night and they had him around my 80 year old grandma a few days ago so that’s... worrying. 

They said it was an “upper respiratory infection” but idk how they can definitely say it’s not covid 19 without a freaking TEST.


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2020)

Peebers said:


> my parents keep going outside, and even worse, are hoarding alcohol. it frustrated me because we don't need 20 bottles of it. other people could’ve used it, yk? :-( sigh



20 bottles of what though? 20 bottles of beer and 20 bottles of spirits are two very different things.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 25, 2020)

tomorrow the US will surpass Italy and be 2nd place right behind china & next week we will surpass china im callin it


----------



## John Wick (Mar 25, 2020)

We are having trouble buying anything.
People hoarding loo paper, and leaving none for the rest of us.

I had to fill out a form to be able to get home deliveries again, and toilet paper, at last. :-/


----------



## Tessie (Mar 25, 2020)

BIDET PPL. toilet paper doesnt even clean as well


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

my city has officially declared a state of emergency - great lmao


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We are having trouble buying anything.
> People hoarding loo paper, and leaving none for the rest of us.
> 
> I had to fill out a form to be able to get home deliveries again, and toilet paper, at last. :-/



This was the case for the UK until they basically locked us down (we're not in lockdown, but we're as close as you can get).

Since then the stores have been fine, the only problem being only 1 person per household is allowed in which may make shopping a bit difficult depending on circumstances.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 26, 2020)

USA is number one and exceeded italy and china today.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)

Expecting 1.USA 2.Italy 3.China to stick around for next week.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Mar 26, 2020)

my state is on lockdown. i have to stand 6 feet apart from my boyfriend on our 1-year anniversary despite me working for a full months on his super special, detailed gift (a multimedia journal about our relationship). at this rate i'll be lucky to even be able to even see him. my prom and sat dates were cancelled as well. fun stuff. we live in a rural area but the closest big town to us (about 20 minutes away) had their first case today, and the person died the same day that their case was announced... i hate this.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 26, 2020)

> Virginia Pastor Who Said COVID-19 Was Anti-Trump “Mass Hysteria” Dies of Virus.



This is depressing on so many levels.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 26, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> This is depressing on so many levels.



There you have it. Trump is killing his supporters with his false and ludicrous mindset towards COVID-19 lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)

I think the expert from Joe Rogan said deaths will peak at 500K world wide (maybe more imo). Close to 2009 H1N1 numbers.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 26, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I think the expert from Joe Rogan said deaths will peak at 500K world wide (maybe more imo). Close to 2009 H1N1 numbers.



At this rate, if COVID-19 ends up being only as bad as H1N1, I think it would be a miracle. There's a reason all of these drastic measures are being taken now that weren't taken during the H1N1 pandemic. On the global scale, H1N1 was kind of just a blip on the radar, but I don't think anyone is going to forget about COVID-19 for a very long time (unless something even worse comes along). It looks like the overall toll of COVID-19 is going to be bad, the only question is how bad?


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 27, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> It looks like the overall toll of COVID-19 is going to be bad, the only question is how bad?


Let's try and not think about the number of suicides from people who lost their jobs, business, life saving etc.
I have no idea when the economy here will be better. Maybe never.


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 27, 2020)

The best thing we can do is stay safe, educate people, and move forward. A lot of people around us aren't seeing the news that we're seeing online. I look a break from the internet for a week to recover from some things and I completely missed the start of the quarantines, simply because I don't leave my house.

We have to show support for people in our communities. We need to reach out to old friends if we still have them, and make sure that they're doing okay. We need to talk to the folks in our lives and see what we can do for each other. At a larger scale, if we can, we should reach out to our neighbors and those in our cities and see if we can work together to ensure that everyone has what they need. Even something as simple as starting a WhatsApp group for folks in our city to post pictures of when you see toilet paper at the grocery store wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 27, 2020)

Well the prime minister had it and everyone’s gone mad

Shops are crazy


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Well the prime minister had it and everyone’s gone mad
> 
> Shops are crazy



God save the Queen!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2020)

RIP New York. what is going on over there


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2020)

I've just been told ibuprofen and advil "promotes" the symptoms of the virus and dug into research myself but idk if this is true or not. I've been taking ibuprofen for body aches but I do not have the virus but either way I'm going to stop taking them just to be safe


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2020)

People are actually buying Spam now. Also I think people are using tortillas as TP.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> I've just been told ibuprofen and advil "promotes" the symptoms of the virus and dug into research myself but idk if this is true or not. I've been taking ibuprofen for body aches but I do not have the virus but either way I'm going to stop taking them just to be safe



I've not read into this in the context of COVID-19, but ibuprofen and similar anti-inflammatory drugs work by telling your body to reduce the amount of antibodies it is producing. The immune system needs to be producing antibodies to be able to fight off foreign invaders. I'm assuming this is the logic experts are going with? If so it's true to some extent. The same potential risks are there when taking anti-inflammatory drugs to combat the symptoms of other illnesses, eg flu.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> People are actually buying Spam now. Also I think people are using *tortillas as TP*.



Wow that is too extreme. at that point I would use the big phone book as TP smh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Wow that is too extreme. at that point I would use the big phone book as TP smh



lol tortillas.. well good fantasy i guess. but just use the shower and some old towels smh..


----------



## Minto (Mar 27, 2020)

So I have a cousin who tested positive for Covid-19, he's doing better now as far as I know. He was told to take no medicine at all so he can closely monitor when he shows signs of getting better. The weirdest part of it all was he had no cough other than laying down at night, also he had mentioned it messed with his taste buds to the point where everything tasted awful? Such a strange virus.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 27, 2020)

So they've just announced that Ireland is pretty much in full lockdown until April 12th. Can't leave the house unless it's for food or medicine and travel is now heavily restricted. At least you can still exercise within 2km of your house. 

Cocooning is supposed to be in effect now for people over 70 as well.

What I don't understand about cocooning is, how are they supposed to access their pension? (my dad doesn't have a bank account so going digital wouldn't work) Since as far as I know, cocooning means not leaving the house for anything.


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 27, 2020)

There's a cruise ship heading for port within 20 minutes of me carrying 4 dead people on it, and apparently Governor Desantes wants them to dock.


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 27, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Wow that is too extreme. at that point I would use the big phone book as TP smh



They haven't made big phone books in more than a decade.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Wow that is too extreme. at that point I would use the big phone book as TP smh



Soft tortillas. There was a limit of 1 per customer like with the tp. The normal bread didn't have a limit.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 27, 2020)

One of my local stores *finally* put a limit on how many toilet paper each customer can buy (though there's still ways this can be exploited) after massive complaints from other buyers. It took them long enough to take action. I wish they'd limit the amount of alcohol each person can buy, too. It makes my stomach turn to see how some people are massively buying basic emergency needs like alcohol, hand sanitizers, face masks, ect and then selling them online at incredibly inflated prices. I saw a 16 oz, 70% isopropyl alcohol selling for $90 on ebay.


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 28, 2020)

That's where we're at now - even the local dollar store is instituting rationing, but I think it's unfair to expect employees who are barely paid anything during the epidemic to also stop people from buying multiple items for hoard. We should absolutely start shaming people for hoarding.


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 28, 2020)

StrangeDog said:


> They haven't made big phone books in more than a decade.



All the more reason to "repurpose" any you may have lying around since it's all old, outdated information anyway.


----------



## Tianna (Mar 28, 2020)

We have 64 cases in my city what the heck and it's only been 2 weeks since it got here-


----------



## Radda (Mar 28, 2020)

This whole epidemic is pretty bad. I heard that over 1,000 people died in Italy yesterday and it's extremely heart breaking to hear all this news about deaths and rising cases all over the world. 

I was on the verge of planning a trip to New Orleans over the Spring break and all of the sudden it spiked from one of the least infected states to the most. Well, that blows my plans of visiting haunted vampire mansions, getting my palm read, getting tea leaf prophecies, and engaging in Voodoo doings.

As for my school, all my classes were moved online. I'm currently a Senior in high school and the whole virus has affected all the events that seniors are suppose to enjoy. It canceled prom, the senior picnic, and maybe even graduation. I also heard a rumor that Stanford is having their graduation over skype so maybe my school will have ours. Alongside the entire coronavirus situation, college rejection letters are also flowing in but at least I have animal crossing


----------



## blinkcrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

This virus quite literally changed my life. I live in a small town in Texas, about 30 minutes away from Dallas. I was working at a fast food restaurant. About 2-3 weeks ago, it was announced that Dallas began to have cases of the virus. I obviously became worried since I live fairly close to the city, and people commute from our town to Dallas daily. I began having horrible anxiety when I clock in for work. It would build up just driving there. My breathing would become shorter, my heart rate would be sporadic. Thankfully, I took 3 days off (because of Animal Crossing lol). While on my days off, 3 cases of the virus were reported from my county. The day I returned (3/21), we were extremely busy. The lobby was closed, so we were only opened in drive thru. I couldn't take it anymore. People were coughing while ordering, none of my coworkers had the time to wash their hands, and the orders were very big, and I couldn't catch a break. So I quit on the spot. My mom has pre-existing conditions, and I could not risk carrying the virus and infecting her. Thankfully she was very understanding. That is how the virus has affected my life.


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2020)

My other half got a notice in the post yesterday to self-isolate for 12 weeks due to being high risk (asthmatic). We don't live together so this will be looooong. ._.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2020)

It's been bugging me but my country has been suffering a lot lately and I don't know when it will end here, but it surely won't within the rest of the 2-week duration of the lockdown.

Also, the father of my boyfriend's classmate passed away today. He was a doctor. I didn't know the father personally but I was acquaintances with his daughter and it just scares me how it can really affect anyone, especially those with initial complications. I feel sad for the family who didn't get to see the father in his last moments. It's scary to die alone.

I just want this to end. I miss my friends and my boyfriend. I miss having a life outside home. I wish more measures & general urgency was implemented, but the government really likes to make this a political issue. There's no transparency. It's sickening.

Right now, the only thing I can be glad about is that I'm with my family. I'm also learning new things and playing games to distract myself, but every once in a while my mind drifts off to worry again.


----------



## Mieiki (Mar 31, 2020)

Italian here. It's really scary here. I left home for the first time in 2 weeks yesterday, to go buy groceries, and it looked like the aftermath of an apocalyptic event.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 31, 2020)

Starting tomorrow, over here people have to wear face masks while shopping, and the super markets will have to provide the face masks free of charge. :O

I have to say that our government is proving competence and realism during this crisis. I wasn't very fond of our prime minister before, but he has appeared very competent and rational with his reply/replies to the crisis.


----------



## Warrior (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm actually in quarantine right now (yes quarantine, not social distancing, I'm a suspected carrier of the virus). I got hit by a car two weeks ago and had to go to hospital. Before my operation on my leg (broken in multiple places) everything seemed to be running normally. When I woke up from surgery multiple patients had been removed from the ward and the nurses were extremely hesistant to come into the ward and touch us. I had to go several hours without medication because the nurses wouldn't come in (I'm sure you can imagine after getting hit by a car, that's pretty painful! ) 

I managed to get sent home super quickly due to this, and have been self isolating in my room for ten days. I'm not sure if I have the virus, one of the nurses who washed me before my surgery seemed to be the carrier so, there was a lot of contact I could have gotten it. My throat hurts but I think thats just from the breathing tube used during surgery. The hospital is very bizarre now and getting my leg redressed seems it will be difficult. Also when I became a contact , I was called by the military here (Ireland) and told I was a close contact to a carrier of the virus and had to self isolate for 14 days. Self isolating in my room isn't so bad. I have a kettle and minifridge. The hard thing is since I can barely walk dressing myself and that kind of thing is really hard since no one is allowed to help me, only deliver food in the door without talking to me and staying two metres away at all times. 

I'm sorry if this isn't very relevant to the thread, I think it would just be interesting to some of you. If you go to the hospital for anything not corona virus related right now, I think it's extremely likely you will get the virus, or at least become a contact like me. The government here is doing a good job I think.


----------



## thebestCarrie (Mar 31, 2020)

I've started running a fever the past two days and I'm always tired. I'm worried because I left the house a few days ago to go grocery shopping and so many people don't cover their mouths when they cough, I walked by at least two on the way out of the exit to my car. I'm not sure if I'm being overly paranoid or...? I was running a slightly elevated temperature yesterday and it's gone up today, I know they say most people don't need to even seek treatment so for now I'm gonna stay at home and just keeping doing the Tylenol, fluids and rest thing... but you know, it's scary.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 31, 2020)

thebestCarrie said:


> I've started running a fever the past two days and I'm always tired. I'm worried because I left the house a few days ago to go grocery shopping and so many people don't cover their mouths when they cough, I walked by at least two on the way out of the exit to my car. I'm not sure if I'm being overly paranoid or...? I was running a slightly elevated temperature yesterday and it's gone up today, I know they say most people don't need to even seek treatment so for now I'm gonna stay at home and just keeping doing the Tylenol, fluids and rest thing... but you know, it's scary.



I know what you mean. I try to minimize going out as much as possible, so I only go out when food, toilet paper, water, ect. is needed (some items are harder to find than others) and buy whatever else is available online. Whenever I do go out, I try to keep distance from others, but it's near impossible, since stores are highly crowded with other buyers. Then there's those _delightful_ individuals who can't bother to cover their mouths with their elbows when coughing or sneezing, as if the mere effort would kill them. I really hope you'll be ok and just have a common flu or cold. The best thing you can do for the moment is rest plenty, drink fluids, multivitamin with vitamin C and potassium. I know COVID-19 is scary, but try to also minimize your anxiety levels, if you can. If symptoms worsen (sore throat, trouble breathing, ect), then I'd recommend going to the hospital.


----------



## epona (Mar 31, 2020)

My older sister actually got the virus, she was 9 months pregnant and started showing symptoms. Both she and her husband are doctors so she could have picked it up anywhere really. She got her test back positive about 4 hours after giving birth to my niece who has thankfully since tested negative. She's gone past the 14 days since her last symptoms though and she wasn't very ill at all which is super lucky; it seems pretty widely varying in how severely it affects people.

I'm really proud of my country's response. We were really far ahead of things and implemented very restrictive measures as soon as we got a case. Our cases are rising but we're definitely flattening the curve.

So stoked to meet my niece when this is all over!





Vrisnem said:


> My other half got a notice in the post yesterday to self-isolate for 12 weeks due to being high risk (asthmatic). We don't live together so this will be looooong. ._.



This is crazy - is that the cocooning measures they've put in place? My dad would fall under that category. It's insane, although everyone here has to self isolate anyway basically but within their own households


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 31, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Starting tomorrow, over here people have to wear face masks while shopping, and the super markets will have to provide the face masks free of charge. :O
> 
> I have to say that our government is proving competence and realism during this crisis. I wasn't very fond of our prime minister before, but he has appeared very competent and rational with his reply/replies to the crisis.



Meanwhile, over here...






*- - - Post #2 - - -*



blinkcrossing said:


> People were coughing while ordering, none of my coworkers had the time to wash their hands, and the orders were very big, and I couldn't catch a break. So I quit on the spot. My mom has pre-existing conditions, and I could not risk carrying the virus and infecting her. Thankfully she was very understanding. That is how the virus has affected my life.



Thankfully, you were able to quit and your mom was understanding. 

I know restaurants are among those businesses taking the biggest hit right now, but I wouldn't risk eating out at a time like this, especially knowing first hand how most restaurants handle food and staff hygiene. But if someone simply has to eat out, I would recommend they reheat their food in the oven before eating it.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 31, 2020)

Haven't been to this thread in weeks, but everything gets worse day by day.
There's over 1500+ cases in my state, and 10 cases within my county. Tomorrow I start online school, but the assignments my teachers provided for us are extremely easy compared to what we were accomplishing in class. I will probably finish them all tonight if I don't procrastinate.
One of my teachers emailed me today and said she missed me & the two periods I had with her ): 
Being home is awesome, but I really am starting to miss everyone. Hope you all on the forum are staying safe as well. ;m;


----------



## Steelfang (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't read through most of the thread, so bear with me. I guess it's fitting that this is my first post coming back?

I started working a retail job two years ago and my place has been deemed essential, so it's been absolutely nightmarish for me. I alternate between being like "well, at least I still have a job" and "ugh, _I still have a job."_ It's honestly soul-crushing to have to spend all day, every day, risking your health (possibly even your life, and/or your family's) for lousy pay while being abused by people better off than you who in no way _have_ to be there. Working in customer service has always been crummy, but it's a lot worse now.

I would recommend for anyone considering eating out/ordering fast food or anything similar: don't. I hate to throw other service workers under the bus, but you never know how strong their hygiene standards are. I've complained several times about the workers in the deli area of my store not washing their hands after leaving the restroom, and I saw one of them do it just a week ago. I know prepared food is convenient, but think about your safety and health.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

school closures here have been extended to may 4th,, damn lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2020)

Also can I say how much I hate the banks here? Apparently they can ignore the crisis package thing if businesses apply for it because apparently u gotta have like 100% long-term plan you can pay back anyway. Like okay I hope the banks get choked with a rake. This package IS for businesses struggling and while I get they can't help 100% of the people having the option to ignore is just basically "lol **** everyone" ... Wow.

Also it's kinda sad how they restrict so much for healthy people here even if they stay at home if they can.... Like we get you shouldn't go out unnecessary but okay restricting people in food store it's not gonna help. People will always have the need to buy food if they can lol...


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

my grandma surprisingly had to go the hospital last week. she has cancer and the doctors only give her a few months but we can't visit her because of this virus. still hope this whole year is secretly an april fools joke


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> still hope this whole year is secretly an april fools joke



same...and i hope they don't do lockdowns here like jfc what should people live off....knocks on wood...

also i feel really sorry for everyone having to file for bankruptcy or the likes especially here where you still can go out unles you're old and/or sick, risk group etc. i mean people take media n stuff way too seriously and they blow it up as hell too. like not saying you should be out if ur sick but if you're healthy what says u can't go buy that hat if that store is still open.. ppl stay home if ur sick gdi


----------



## ams (Apr 1, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> same...and i hope they don't do lockdowns here like jfc what should people live off....knocks on wood...
> 
> also i feel really sorry for everyone having to file for bankruptcy or the likes especially here where you still can go out unles you're old and/or sick, risk group etc. i mean people take media n stuff way too seriously and they blow it up as hell too. like not saying you should be out if ur sick but if you're healthy what says u can't go buy that hat if that store is still open.. ppl stay home if ur sick gdi



I probably shouldn’t be giving medical advice on the internet but just wanted to clarify that there is growing evidence of asymptomatic spread so healthy people should be staying home too. I also noticed a comment earlier about NSAIDs/Advil and thought I’d mention the concern is that they are contraindicated in people with severe disease with organ damage as they would exacerbate kidney and heart failure. Totally safe if you’re healthy and have a headache. I believe the CDC even redacted their original statement.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2020)

ams said:


> I probably shouldn’t be giving medical advice on the internet but just wanted to clarify that there is growing evidence of asymptomatic spread so healthy people should be staying home too. I also noticed a comment earlier about NSAIDs/Advil and thought I’d mention the concern is that they are contraindicated in people with severe disease with organ damage as they would exacerbate kidney and heart failure. Totally safe if you’re healthy and have a headache. I believe the CDC even redacted their original statement.



Yeah, what I meant society ****ed up with helping people. I mean banks can circumvent crisis packages and gov's failed in making the deals they should have. Sure they eased on some insurance stuff but people are still forced to. And I don't say you should go out more than necessary, but if it's smaller country here I don't think lockdowns would be the best either. Like if you need certain things you need them and while some stuff can be ordered online mail carriers are affected too.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 1, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, what I meant society ****ed up with helping people. I mean banks can circumvent crisis packages and gov's failed in making the deals they should have. Sure they eased on some insurance stuff but people are still forced to. And I don't say you should go out more than necessary, but if it's smaller country here I don't think lockdowns would be the best either. Like if you need certain things you need them and while some stuff can be ordered online mail carriers are affected too.



In the ideal case scenario, nobody save for a specific few designated people would do shopping and then distribute it throughout a community as they did in Wuhan. It keeps footfall to an absolute minimum, therefore meaning that infection has very few sources to be able to cause infection (of course assuming that the designated people aren't infected themselves, but logically they would be tested for the virus daily anyway). It really frustrates me seeing old people going into shops for a newspaper or something else trivial - particularly with the whole drive to "protect our old people," yet they stubbornly refuse to follow the guidelines of "essential grocery shopping only," the same goes for other people, going for energy drinks, alcohol and other luxury products. I fully get that people are bored and want to carry on with their daily routine and pastimes, but the more that people continue to go out for non-essential business, the longer this is going to carry on, the more people are going to die and the more money countries, businesses and individuals will lose - just two or three people being in the wrong place at the right time can have a massive chain reaction.

I would argue that many countries should have reacted and done much more (prevention) sooner before the scale increased - the less infected you have to deal with, the less disruption it's going to cause in the long run. Maybe the governments wanted deaths to happen though so that it really hit home about the need for a country to shut down. After all, there's still people shouting that flu causes more deaths every year.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 4, 2020)

My work is still expecting to open April 9th again but I'm not so sure as the way things are going....everything is going to crap. I'm really surprised how intense this has gotten. I really hope it ends soon. It still feels so unreal.


----------



## Tessie (Apr 4, 2020)

i work in a hospital and a patient came in with positive covid-19 who self isolated and social distanced themselves. they only went out once a week to go grocery shopping and still got it. make sure you are washing all your produce and wiping down everything you bring home including packages


----------



## Timexturner (Apr 4, 2020)

My state is under quarantine till the 24th of April. I mean I’ve already been staying home for a month so... I think I might be ahead of people in my state . But I’m all honesty, I’m sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 4, 2020)

For anyone who still thinks COVID-19 is a joke, I recommend watching this whole video through:






We're in for one long, bumpy ride.


----------



## Argent (Apr 5, 2020)

The situation in my country isn't very grave, but it is rather grim. I live in a moe rural area and though it's not usually packed or busy, it's especially quiet in the town at the moment. It all feels so surreal. Attending college online and learning remotely isn't really working for me, my headspace is just completely thrown off. The worst part is I can't be with my boyfriend at the moment. I struggle greatly with depression and anxiety, but he is so supportive and the best thing in my life so not seeing him is really taking a toll. To make matters worse, my parents don't really understand mental health issues so aren't the best with having a healthy dialogue about this stuff. I have had to stop watching the news as much because it's really been stressing me out, but I suppose I should be lucky that I'm still healthy.

Stay safe everyone! Look after yourselves.


----------



## lambshu (Apr 5, 2020)

i live in the us (southern california), and its getting real bad here. im pretty freaked out. my college has switched to all online and i never thought it would start to miss the mundane things like taking the bus or getting coffee before class.  this whole pandemic is making my mental health tank and like... it be kinda hard to care abt your classes when theres a global crisis occurring yknow, so im way behind in some classes...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Tessie said:


> they only went out once a week to go grocery shopping and still got it.



That is my biggest fear. I think thats where most people will be catching the virus to as the numbers go up. I still see people without masks and gloves and coughing near the produce section.


----------



## biibii (Apr 5, 2020)

ive cried today for the first time in a long time, period. I feel cornered. My mom is a nurse and my dad is a car salesman and financially they both need to keep working to support our family. I am immunocompromised and am extremely worried that this could be it for me if I get it. Theres 100 cases in my county and our Sheriff just passed away from it. My family is also one of those families that downplays everything and I feel we wouldn't get tested on time. I feel so scared.


----------



## Tessie (Apr 5, 2020)

woozi said:


> ive cried today for the first time in a long time, period. I feel cornered. My mom is a nurse and my dad is a car salesman and financially they both need to keep working to support our family. I am immunocompromised and am extremely worried that this could be it for me if I get it. Theres 100 cases in my county and our Sheriff just passed away from it. My family is also one of those families that downplays everything and I feel we wouldn't get tested on time. I feel so scared.



I'm sorry...everyone is really scared and I was crying and having anxiety over it too since I work in a hospital and around those who are truly positive. Unfortunately it is completely out of our control to live a life so anxious all the time. Just make sure you are being hygienic and washing your hands....that is all we can do....-hugs- u_u


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 5, 2020)

Trying to take my mind off things. Notice I have a couple dvds of the Tangled series from when the Disney Movie Rewards sent physical things. They live in Corona.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow our government is ****ing wack right now, they want some dumb crisis law that gives them the right to shut down whatever the hell they want (even libraries which a lot of ppl depend on and is considered important service). I sure as hell hope it fails because we have stuff under control and don't need more ass decisions on a whim from government right now. Luckily they got criticism so it's not through with but holy hell you have to check with society and other parties and authorities....

In perspective they can close down but not to complete curfews here unless it's like wartime? But yeah we don't need more now because they can't even give proper help to people not able to work or losing their jobs so...


----------



## mocha. (Apr 6, 2020)

Our PM is in ICU with corona right now. Probably a 50/50 chance he’ll pull through. I’m not a huge fan of their party but I’m hoping he recovers, dread to think how things will change if he doesn’t.


----------



## Tian (Apr 6, 2020)

Same as above. The PM of our country is currently in intensive care, and only a few days ago he was still running the country in hospital. I really think he ought to rest. Whilst I'm not a fan of his policies, I do believe he is a good person so I'm hoping he will get better soon.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Trying to take my mind off things. Notice I have a couple dvds of the Tangled series from when the Disney Movie Rewards sent physical things. They live in Corona.


That movie's dope and this virus won't ruin this movie for me or corona beer lol


----------



## Tessie (Apr 6, 2020)

today in my small hospital a covid patient went into cardiac arrest. i administered 4 doses of epinephrine, 300 mg amiodarone followed by 150 mg, and 4.2 grams of bicarbonate. after thirty minutes later we stopped chest compressions and called time of death. what an absolute ruthless virus. 


time to bathe myself in Lysol and do it all over again tomorrow....


----------



## Minto (Apr 6, 2020)

I wish people would pay more attention to cross-contamination! There are people out there wearing gloves then touching their phones or their faces still. Also the people wearing masks and gloves and using the gloves to adjust their mask meanwhile they are still touching their faces!! This isn't going to end anytime soon when so many people are that ignorant about proper use of these things. Another thing is, I'm so sick of living in a state where people think this is a vacation and swamp to our boardwalks and beaches as soon as we have one warmer day. I feel so awful for the locals in our beach towns who are being infected by those who decide they want to move back down to their summer homes during all this. On top of all that, there's a lady in my state who literally tested positive for Covid-19 in the hospital and they sent her home to self-isolate. What does she do? Go to a small food mart to get herself a sandwich, that's what she did and she believes she did nothing wrong posting it all over facebook. I'm so tired of this state and their stupidity.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well LA County are suggesting we skip grocery shopping this week


----------



## goro (Apr 6, 2020)

yo anyone else here remember restaurants???


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 6, 2020)

Delivering lab specimens for a living (some clearly marked as covid 19) is really getting to me. Every itchy throat or sniffle makes me think I have it.

The stress is killing me.


----------



## Steelfang (Apr 7, 2020)

Working on the front lines of this is no fun, even worse since so many people just aren't taking it seriously. Potentially deadly disease going around and people are still crowding stores for their overpriced juices and quack "cures." I mean I know on some level I'm asking for it given that I work in a store with a sizable vitamin area and all, but _seriously._

Don't get me wrong, a good diet's not a bad thing to have right now, but seriously - get your stuff in one weekly trip! Or two, if you have to. The amount of regular customers we have that are _still_ coming into our store multiple times a day, everyday, is just baffling. Sure, they'll chug ginger shots to scare the Corona away, but they won't do the one thing that will protect them the most. Under normal circumstances, I like seeing most of these people. These are not normal circumstances, as I do not want them possibly throwing their lives or their loved ones' lives away.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Well LA County are suggesting we skip grocery shopping this week




wow what the **** isn't current closing stuff enough...

also seems they got thru with that modified law thing here. as long as they don't close down libraries then im ****ing gonna be like Greta and strike outside the library


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2020)

Saw on the news that eight people positive for the virus have died in a care home about fifteen minutes away from me. That is far too close to my liking. So glad that I was told to work from home.




R. Planet said:


> Delivering lab specimens for a living (some clearly marked as covid 19) is really getting to me. Every itchy throat or sniffle makes me think I have it.
> 
> The stress is killing me.



Know the feeling. The lab I was working in is testing for the virus and I almost dropped a box of samples when digging about in the freezer back in February.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 7, 2020)

155 cases in my town
I want to see my grandparents but I can’t now


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 7, 2020)

gonna have a bit of a rant

so I'm in the UK, at university and live in student accommodation. 3 of my 4 flatmates went home within a week, when lockdown started. the 4th, my closest flatmate and one of my best friends wanted to stay but had to rush home because her nan was ill (not the virus) and passed away just hours after she arrived. So I'm all alone, it sucks. I can't see my boyfriend who lives 10 minutes away. But I get it,I would much rather be alone than risk mine or somebody else's life. 
And so I haven't been outside in about a week and a half, and the time i had was to get food shopping with flatmate 4. 
Well yesterday, i heard the flat door open and voices and i send a message in our group chat asking if anybody is in. One replies that she's decided to unpack all of her stuff from the accommodation today (yesterday). In the middle of a pandemic. With her sister. Without messaging me. So I go off and say it's so inconsiderate to not even let me know, I have no idea where she's been (i remember her talking about meeting up with people when she was back here) and I'm going to have to bleach every surface again and I really don't appreciate it. My mental health is pretty crap, and I would have liked to go home which is 40 mins away, but wanted 2 weeks in full quarantine before i did as my brother has asthma. 
And then the door opens again, and it's another flatmate,the first ones best friend, who is also packing everything to completely move out, rather than waiting until the tenancy is over, or before we get an email over what to do. She's with her brother, so now I have 4 people in my flat I have to live in, I don't know if they're safe, I don't know if they are asymptomatic, I don't know what they've touched. And they planned all of this together, and didn't even tell me. 
People infuriate me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 8, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> wow what the **** isn't current closing stuff enough...
> 
> also seems they got thru with that modified law thing here. as long as they don't close down libraries then im ****ing gonna be like Greta and strike outside the library



I'm surprised you still have libraries that are open. My town's library has been closed for a few weeks now, and we haven't had very many cases either. My town does have a lot of older people in it though, therefore a population automatically at higher risk.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm surprised you still have libraries that are open. My town's library has been closed for a few weeks now, and we haven't had very many cases either. My town does have a lot of older people in it though, therefore a population automatically at higher risk.


Well a lot of people depend on it..? I'm surprised so many are closed around the world because it's easy to keep them open without having them as infected zones or gathering places.

And our government is real ****ty so they haven't even made a plan if such services would be closed it seems.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2020)

Two people at my workplace have coronavirus. So glad I left a month ago.


----------



## Miqo (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm a pretty anti-social introvert so the lockdown isn't too much of a problem for me, but I do still feel pretty down at times. I work in a school, so I'm out of work now for a while. Normally, I go through each day eagerly awaiting when the next school break will be, then spend it at all at home, doing the same I'm doing now, oversleeping/not sleeping enough, under eating, etc. The fact I'm doing this every day and have no idea when it will end is actually getting to me more than I thought it would.

It's stressful too when most people in your country just treat it like a paid holiday and still continue to break the rules, hang out in groups, etc. I've seen no end of my neighbours who are still having friends and family visit every week..


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 16, 2020)

I gotta say, I'm terrified of living in the US right now.
We have a loony, dictator as president, claiming he has total power over any authority and can do whatever he pleases, not only breaking several constitutional laws in the process (not that it would be a first), but also ignoring all medical and scientific advice.

Despite claiming to be "pro-life" he plans to let COVID-19 "wash over" the US and have everything running again by May. Needless to say that'll only add to the various problems medical staff and morgues are currently facing, and in the long run, will only serve to delay any and all progress.






Then adding to that terrifying mix, are those delightfully selfish group of people who still don't understand the importance of closing down businesses, quarantining, and maintaining social distance, going out into the streets protesting against their own benefits and the benefits of others. Not only is it depressing to watch, but frustrating. I thought by now people would finally start getting that coronavirus is NOT like the flu (there is no treatment for it, people who become infected and "get over it" can become reinfected, and because this is a new strain of coronavirus disease, none of us have an immunity to it) but I forget that reality is a parody.

Some people are even blaming 5G for causing coronavirus...
this is indeed going to be a long and scary ride.

While I don't agree with everything Thunderf00t says, I think he made a lot of valid points here and it helps paint a more clear picture:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2020)

This is a bit late, but did any of you guys hear about that Yanomami boy in Brazil that got the coronavirus and died?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

I rarely leave the house anyway so at first lockdown wasn't that bad but I'm starting to get serious cabin fever. Therapy's been cancelled and ACNH is the only thing keeping me semi-sane, honestly. I really feel for everyone affected more directly and am seriously *so mad* at the idiots using this as some kind of holiday, pissing around at the beach and having BBQs 'cause the sun's made a rare appearance. JUST. STAY. AT. HOME.
(Sorry that turned into a rant)


----------



## mocha. (Apr 17, 2020)

Lockdown has been extended here for at least another 3 weeks. It’s all just so bizarre. I bought a diary at the beginning of the year but I’m guessing I shouldn’t have bothered now, haha.

Made a little daily/weekly list of things I want to achieve during lockdown so I’m hoping that helps motivate me into a routine. I want to start running more and I’ve also joined a free online class, hoping it will look good on my application for Uni when that comes around. It’s amazing how many (free) resources are out there and definitely recommend it for those of you struggling with the guilt of procrastination.

I also sent a card off to my grandad with a lovely message on it just to let him know I’m thinking of him. It’s been a while since I last saw him (he lives about 200miles away from me) and if there are any positives that come from this awful virus, it’ll be that my appreciation for the little things will be a hell of a lot stronger. I just can’t wait to see them, hug them and have a chat.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 19, 2020)

‏‏‎ ‎


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 19, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I gotta say, I'm terrified of living in the US right now.
> We have a loony, dictator as president, claiming he has total power over any authority and can do whatever he pleases, not only breaking several constitutional laws in the process (not that it would be a first), but also ignoring all medical and scientific advice.
> 
> Despite claiming to be "pro-life" he plans to let COVID-19 "wash over" the US and have everything running again by May. Needless to say that'll only add to the various problems medical staff and morgues are currently facing, and in the long run, will only serve to delay any and all progress.
> ...



*This.*

I am happy that I don't have to got out as much anymore due to quarantining and everything. As someone who is East Asian (but not Chinese), I remember getting so many dirty stares from a lot of people on the days leading up to the pandemic in early to mid March. I'm super lucky to haven't been involved in any racist attacks yet.

Even worse is that the Jacksonville Beaches just opened up and giant flocks of people started swarming the beaches. There's an article about it here. Stuff like this is the reason why people don't take the US seriously and it's disappointing.

Also about 2/3 days ago, school was cancelled for the rest of the year and students have an option to either keep their current grade or continue to do additional assignments to boost their grade. I'm part of the class of 2020, so graduation is held off for us for now.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

it’s crazy that a month ago, i wasn’t worried at all and now i’m slightly panicking. i don’t think i’m worried about the virus itself but it’s starting to feel like everybody’s dying and that’s not a pleasant feeling at all


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 19, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> *This.*
> 
> I am happy that I don't have to got out as much anymore due to quarantining and everything. As someone who is East Asian (but not Chinese), I remember getting so many dirty stares from a lot of people on the days leading up to the pandemic in early to mid March. I'm super lucky to haven't been involved in any racist attacks yet.
> 
> ...




People can be really disgusting. I'm sorry you got those bad stares, and it doesn't help that Mr. Trumpster keeps calling COVID19 the _Chinese _virus, despite being the same person who also said coronavirus was nothing more than another _liberal _hoax, downplaying the severity several times and allowing travel and other businesses to run as normal, while the pandemic became even more widespread. Even now, he's in the middle of completely reopening the economy and letting COVID19 "wash over" the US, killing several of the citizens he loves so much. I feel so sorry for the medical staff who have to endure so much.

I also read about Jacksonville beaches filling up now that they're reopened. I honestly don't know what to say or think anymore.


----------



## StrangeDog (Apr 21, 2020)

As someone who lives in Florida - I've seen the discussions on local Facebook groups. The majority of people don't want to reopen, but a few troublesome folk are pretending to represent a much larger portion of the population than they actually do.


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Hadn't left the house for a month because of the lockdown, but to be honest, it feels like summer vacation although the situation is scary right now.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2020)

My work has just updated its reopening date to May 12. I've been out of work since March 25. It seems so bizarre.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish people would just STAY INSIDE.

I'm self-isolating and trying not to get too stressed over this, though it's difficult (it would be reeeal bad for me if I contracted covid-19 - and I've just updated my will). I'm so glad we have ACNH as a distraction right now...


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 22, 2020)

I was down with corona for 5 weeks, left quaratine last Saturday, been working again since Monday.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

chocopug said:


> I wish people would just STAY INSIDE.



That is not really the solution unless you are sick already, people WILL go out unless you offer them money every month so they can stay home comfortably and if they don't have work they will go out... tbf I think depression, suicide and mental health issues are bigger than people actually dying... and I don't think full lockdown/curfew are the good way unless it's a small concentrated area/country either.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> That is not really the solution unless you are sick already, people WILL go out unless you offer them money every month so they can stay home comfortably and if they don't have work they will go out... tbf I think depression, suicide and mental health issues are bigger than people actually dying... and I don't think full lockdown/curfew are the good way unless it's a small concentrated area/country either.



There needs to be resources that people can access for mental health, that's very important. But what do we do other than lockdown? Should those of us who are vulnerable to covid-19 just shrug and present ourselves at the nearest morgue? The spread of the virus needs to be stopped as much as possible until a vaccine/cure is found or the virus is eliminated... or, more realistically, until the number of cases and the spread of the virus is low enough that the healthcare system can handle it. The only way to do that is a lockdown (because as you pointed out, people will go out if they can).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

chocopug said:


> There needs to be resources that people can access for mental health, that's very important. But what do we do other than lockdown? Should those of us who are vulnerable to covid-19 just shrug and present ourselves at the nearest morgue? The spread of the virus needs to be stopped as much as possible until a vaccine/cure is found or the virus is eliminated... or, more realistically, until the number of cases and the spread of the virus is low enough that the healthcare system can handle it. The only way to do that is a lockdown (because as you pointed out, people will go out if they can).


Yeah, but that is basically a provoke to any other human and I think most would prefer restrictions rather than that. You can maybe enforce that some people should stay home as much as possible, but might not be possible in countries where you don't listen to authorities sadly.

Also I think it's kinda dumb that governments threat to enforce even more stricter things,  like unless you provide everyone financially and keeping things open that is important like certain stores, mail, library ETC etc which like no one does don't even think about doing it, people will go out for the sake of sanity.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 22, 2020)

There won't be a vaccine until next year at the earliest, lockdown is not an option, all there is for people to do is follow the guidelines, stay at least 2 meters apart from people outside of your household, sanitize, and stay clean, and obviously if you're sick you are in actual quarantine, listen to your doctors stay inside until symptoms have been gone for 48-72 hours (depends on where you live), have friends, or family shop for you and drop it off on your doorstep.

And of course people with no symptoms are gonna go outside, that's not the problem, the problem is people not following the guidelines and aren't taking it serious.
Luckily there's always online retailers, so the people who are 50+ and/or have asthma etc can order from there, and not take the risk.
You can also microwave groceries for 30 seconds to kill potential virus, with fruits and vegetables you can clean them with soap, and rinse them.

Anyways if the economy goes down we all go down, we need as many businesses as possible to keep going (again as safely as possible) we gotta keep the globe spinning, people just gotta follow the damn guidelines and use common sense, and we can hopefully keep the death toll as low as possible.
Once this is all over the world will hopefully learn to be better prepared for situations like this in the future.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, but that is basically a provoke to any other human and I think most would prefer restrictions rather than that. You can maybe enforce that some people should stay home as much as possible, but might not be possible in countries where you don't listen to authorities sadly.
> 
> Also I think it's kinda dumb that governments threat to enforce even more stricter things,  like unless you provide everyone financially and keeping things open that is important like certain stores, mail, library ETC etc which like no one does don't even think about doing it, people will go out for the sake of sanity.



That's true, you can only enforce so much before people go "nope". Some places DO need to stay open, and of course people need to earn a wage. A lockdown definitely isn't enforceable for the long term, but when a crisis like this hits, I think its better than doing nothing. Which is what my country's government did at first, and now we have hundreds of people dying every day.



ForgottenT said:


> There won't be a vaccine until next year at the earliest, lockdown is not an option, all there is for people to do is follow the guidelines, stay at least 2 meters apart from people outside of your household, sanitize, and stay clean, and obviously if you're sick you are in actual quarantine, listen to your doctors stay inside until symptoms have been gone for 48-72 hours (depends on where you live), have friends, or family shop for you and drop it off on your doorstep.
> 
> And of course people with no symptoms are gonna go outside, that's not the problem, the problem is people not following the guidelines and aren't taking it serious.
> Luckily there's always online retailers, so the people who are 50+ and/or have asthma etc can order from there, and not take the risk.
> ...



The thing is some people are asymptomatic, or their symptoms are so minor they don't realise it's anything significant, so they go out and spread the virus unknowingly. Other people just don't care and will go out anyway. So it's not as easy as just saying "if you're sick, stay indoors". I wish it was.
And as for having people shop for you - not everyone can do that. Same with ordering online. It's been almost impossible to get an online grocery delivery since my country went into lockdown - some of the supermarkets are now doing "vulnerable priority customer" lists, but even if you get on those lists, it doesn't guarantee you can get a delivery. I know from personal experience.

It's because people don't follow the guidelines or take it seriously that we have to do things like lockdowns.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2020)

It brings me joy to call the cops on people having freaking birthday parties during this. They're contributing to the pro longed quarantine and I can't stand it. We all have to do our part if we want this to be over. 

It's like screwing around instead of just sitting down and writing that essay. Just do what you're supposed to and you can move on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, though a lot of governments have like no payment plan and basically force people to live on mandatory job search income insurance which is like... okay unless you can work in grocery store/warehouses and/or health care you will probably not get any. So dumb. Not to be that person but let people be sick if they are so idiotic to host gatherings. Don't punish people who need people to visit to survive.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank god this game came out when it did. Honestly, it's been the only thing keeping me sane during quarantine.

Classes are feeling A LOT more optional than they actually are, and a couple of my professors have NOT adapted well to online learning.

I work at a theme park and miss my job so much. It's really, really difficult to not be getting paid right now. I just hope my company doesn't resort to layoffs, because as a recent hire, I would definitely be one of the first to go...

Overall, this sucks.


----------



## mintellect (Apr 23, 2020)

i'm in new york, which has more cases than the entire country of germany, so things aren't too dandy over here. i'm upset that i more than likely won't have a summer, and seeing people in other parts of the country protest for the reopening of businesses despite the situation still being horrible and our country's lack of preparedness is... very frustrating.

the coronavirus does not care about the economy, and the coronavirus does not care about our "rights to freedom" or whatever. it will just keep killing more people.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 24, 2020)

Businesses are set to open up somewhere in May in my state and tbh I feel like that’s still a little to early. Most people who were protesting are the same people who aren’t taking the disease seriously, not to mention they weren’t even *distancing* themselves when they were protesting. I am genuinely worried that those people are going to spread the disease further. I’m so disappointed at how extremely self-centered people can be.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 24, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, though a lot of governments have like no payment plan and basically force people to live on mandatory job search income insurance which is like... okay unless you can work in grocery store/warehouses and/or health care you will probably not get any. So dumb. Not to be that person but let people be sick if they are so idiotic to host gatherings. Don't punish people who need people to visit to survive.


I kinda agree with that. I read this article a couple weeks ago and it made me so sad that governments are punishing people that aren’t social distancing but literally cannot afford to do so. It’s either die from the virus or die from hunger. Social distancing is a privilege that not everyone has and not everyone should be punished for not being able to follow it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> I kinda agree with that. I read this article a couple weeks ago and it made me so sad that governments are punishing people that aren’t social distancing but literally cannot afford to do so. It’s either die from the virus or die from hunger. Social distancing is a privilege that not everyone has and not everyone should be punished for not being able to follow it



Yeah exactly. I'm basically going to work and back and sometimes grocery shop/take distancing walks if I need but I definitely try to limit my time in public and people who like work in somewhat allowed-crowd areas or live in small spaces shouldn't get punished if people do their best.

And yeah, it's so disgusting government wants people not to work yet they "can't" allow workplaces to send people home paid... Like a job is definitely not a thing everyone has for a privilege and if workplaces that are important especially have to close down how are government gonna help? They can't really force people to try for a job now unless they have special skills or can get special help(like for people with certain disorders)


----------



## StrangeDog (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm adopting a cat. A friend's family's cat has behavioral issues and I have no idea what state the pounds are in during this pandemic. This will now be our third cat.

I've noticed a slow return to normalcy in my area, but given that we're so close to the beach, that's more worrying than comforting. I and my partner are working with a local cosplayer to distribute masks, but the troubling part is that people only see willing to wear masks inside of stores where they are required to - I don't see joggers, walkers, bicyclists, or fishers wearing masks. I suppose if they're outside, they're not taking this seriously, but it's still unsettling.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

school closures have been extended to may 31st in my province - i honestly don’t think we’ll be going back this school year as i don’t really see a point in reopening schools 3-4 weeks before summer starts


----------



## StrangeDog (Apr 27, 2020)

xara said:


> school closures have been extended to may 31st in my province - i honestly don’t think we’ll be going back this school year as i don’t really see a point in reopening schools 3-4 weeks before summer starts



We have hiring freezes in my county, so I think it's the same for my side of the pond too.


----------



## Kuroh (May 2, 2020)

*People: *//loses their jobs, has no income due to closings, has to quit job to watch their kids, struggling to get food/necessities

*Tech giants and billionaires:* //unaffected, thriving, and treating their employees badly


----------



## moonbox (May 3, 2020)

umeiko said:


> *People: *//loses their jobs, has no income due to closings, has to quit job to watch their kids, struggling to get food/necessities
> 
> *Tech giants and billionaires:* //unaffected, thriving, and treating their employees badly



Too, too true. I'm also over the fake condolences companies are giving to their workers. In the end, they don't care about them or their wellbeing. I've seen too many good people laid off.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 3, 2020)

I'm Canadian. Our government is handling it REALLY well. Everyone laid off is getting EI (employment insurance) which is 55% of your insured wages, to a max of $573/week ($54,200 per year). We also have implemented the CERB (Canadian emergency response benefit) which grants up to $500/week for 16 weeks and is available for the employed, laid off, self-employed and businesses. Small businesses are receiving up to 70% of their insured income.

Stores have little things on the floor 2 meters apart that say "stand here" to enforce social distancing and hand sanitizer at the doors. Cashiers have plexi-glass shields. Some stores now require us to wear masks. Many grocery stores have "senior hours" in the mornings to isolate our older population.

There was a store (can't remember which) where customers were making jokes about "oh my money might be infected lol" and the owner of that branch was like "stop, not funny" they didn't. That branch closed because of it. Zero tolerance.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 3, 2020)

Some of the stores I shop at were initially offering hand sanitizer or wipes at the door, but they all stopped. One of the girls working at the grocery store said they had to stop putting those things out because people kept stealing them. 

Seriously, what is wrong with people?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2020)

Why the hell are people protesting?! These people are insane.

And ugh, my uncle on Facebook has stated that these protesters are doing amazing things, that my position of isolation from the virus is dangerous, and he even defended that protester in Illinois that held up a sign saying "Arbeit macht frei", which was obviously so insensitive to the Jewish community, especially the numerous Jews that died in the Holocaust.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 4, 2020)

People are stupid, nothing new.

i can smell the entitlement from England LOL


----------



## mintellect (May 8, 2020)

i thought people in new york were smart enough to not protest given the amount of cases we have, but there was a reopening protest in my county just the other day. i think i might go insane


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2020)

I feel like we are barely scratching the surface with this virus.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 9, 2020)

Thankfully my state hasn't forced a total lock down, so people can still do their thing if they need to. People still have to pay their bills, work, buy groceries, and live.

In the beginning I would have said lock it down, but as I became more aware of things that I have personally seen I was like nahhh leave it open. Basically I went from pretty paranoid to now no worries at all.

All it took to settle my fears were; Looking around, seeing the hospitals not being as swamped as they claimed in the media. Seeing a news channel claim they had footage of a full hospital in NY when in reality someone did some digging and found out the hospital in the video wasn't from NY, but instead from Italy. <-- (Why lie about that if it's legit?). Seeing reports of massive covid19 cases when I don't know a single person irl (not online) who has it, and I looked around and saw people going about their business without a hint of the illness. Seeing a video with an alleged sick person in a hospital bed on a ventilator yet I zoomed in and clearly saw it was a dummy. Also it didn't help the situation when I heard that these "covid19 tests" can give false positives as they only test for the "coronavirus" which has hundreds of strains so basically there is no true Covid test. Also I heard that there are reports that if anyone dies of any illness or natural causes they can call it covid19 since we are allegedly in a pandemic.

PS. I'm not sure if a link is allowed here, but in case... you can go to 153news.net, and search for "dummy" and then click on the video titled "Coronavirus - You have to be a Dummy to not see this". In the video (at the 0:29 mark I believe) it shows a video that was taken by a news station claiming to show a sick person on a ventilator laying in a hospital bed, well that sick person IS clearly a dummy... it's not a person... so even if Covid19 was / is legit... why lie and say that's a dude hooked up to a ventilator with covid19 when you'd have to have poor vision to not see that - that's a dummy.

I guess I just got tired of the lies in the media... I can choose to live my life in fear, dealing with daily panic attacks, or I can simply live. I choose to live, and YOLO so I am going to try my best to live fearless.

EDIT: Forgot to add, in the video behind the dummy theres even a sign on the wall that says "no food or drinks near the mannequins", just wanted to point that out. -- You can also go to bit chute.com (without the space) and lookup abovetopsecret and go to the 3rd page, click on abovetopsecret.is channel, and watch their videos on covid (complete eye opener). Also I find it quite odd that all of a sudden the mass shootings have completely stopped since the outbreak... <.< definitely makes one wonder...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 9, 2020)

This whole situation, at least in California is outrageously overblown. Not a single hospitalization case in my county and we just got stricter stay-at-home and social interaction orders. As someone with multiple family members working in the health sector, they're having a really hard time reconciling all of the inconsistencies within not only their jobs but the supposed data regarding this virus across the country. 

Also, yeah America was so incredibly unprepared for a situation like this. Not only that, but they're near incompetent, across the board, at handling it. Something about how things are going and how the government is "addressing" it doesn't settle right with me. Definitely see the 18 months - 2 year prediction as a likely outcome.


----------



## moonbox (May 9, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> This whole situation, at least in California is outrageously overblown. Not a single hospitalization case in my county and we just got stricter stay-at-home and social interaction orders. As someone with multiple family members working in the health sector, they're having a really hard time reconciling all of the inconsistencies within not only their jobs but the supposed data regarding this virus across the country.
> 
> Also, yeah America was so incredibly unprepared for a situation like this. Not only that, but they're near incompetent, across the board, at handling it. Something about how things are going and how the government is "addressing" it doesn't settle right with me. Definitely see the 18 months - 2 year prediction as a likely outcome.



I'm curious what county you're from? I'm in Santa Clara and we had several cases so the strict stay-at-home's were to be expected for us. Some businesses are opening back up next week, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2020)

Well I was afraid I had gotten it, it just turned out to be _awful_ seasonal allergies, thank God.

I had gotten tested yesterday, but felt so awful this morning that I went to the ER. That's when I found out that the coronavirus test was negative.


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2020)

I feel like if everyone took this seriously, it would be over sooner. Stalling by protesting will only prolong the quarantine. I get it, we're all sick of it, you're not a special case. I've been feeling heavily depressed since the end of March but you don't see me acting like a ******.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I feel like if everyone took this seriously, it would be over sooner. Stalling by protesting will only prolong the quarantine. I get it, we're all sick of it, you're not a special case. I've been feeling heavily depressed since the end of March but you don't see me acting like a ******.


people in more western countries just can not take this sort of thing seriously for some reason. In the uk i see so many people breaking quarantine for stupid reasons and ive heard in the US its a lot worse


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 10, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> people in more western countries just can not take this sort of thing seriously for some reason. In the uk i see so many people breaking quarantine for stupid reasons and ive heard in the US its a lot worse



I don't know about European culture, and I'm sure it's different from country to country. But in general Americans don't like being told what to do. It's kind of what this country was founded on, but I feel like Americans today are like that even more than the ones who founded the country. I feel like that's a lot of what has to do with Americans not liking it. That, and American culture is generally extroverted in general. People don't want to stay home. They want to hang out with others. 

As an introvert, I find it incredibly easy to stay home. I leave the house maybe only once every 1-2 weeks ever since quarantine started, and only for necessary stuff.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know about European culture, and I'm sure it's different from country to country. But in general Americans don't like being told what to do.



This is me, I am pretty introverted... but I don't like feeling like my freedoms are being infringed upon.


----------



## Luxsama (May 10, 2020)

Its frustrating because I'm actually doing my best to quarantine, even as far as ordering groceries. I haven't been outside for 2 months and I see all these people going outside, hell even going on roadtrips totally not social distancing at all. Whats even worse is one of them is a nursing student who knows about the consequences but just doesn't care? It feels super selfish and unfair. I cancelled my Mexico trip and lost so much money from it just to avoid all this and other people just don't care.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> I'm curious what county you're from? I'm in Santa Clara and we had several cases so the strict stay-at-home's were to be expected for us. Some businesses are opening back up next week, though.


I'm in Napa county. Yeah Santa Clara's worst out in the Bay from what I've heard. Businesses are supposed to be able to open, and certain non-essentials are allowed to open for curbside pickup only. Masks are now mandatory. 

This is my personal opinion, but I think there's unnecessary judgment and hate on both sides of the whole mask dispute. Now it's practically mandated for workplaces, but for individuals it's not quite to that point. If you opt to not wear a mask and keep your reasonable distance from people, making sure to not make people uncomfortable, I don't think you should be forced to wear PPE. In fact, I think it's not ok to force the entire population to wear PPE, so I hope it doesn't go any further than it already has. Wearing a mask should be a matter of personal conviction and regard for others, as well as examining your own health. If anyone has any input about this, I'd like to hear why.


----------



## peachmilke (May 10, 2020)

imo the worst part is being affected by the virus without having it, as someone with severe depression/anxiety being quarantine has HEAVILY impacted them which then spreads to other aspects of my life


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 10, 2020)

I’ve been noticing a lot more people out during the hot weather in England. I think people are relaxing even though the lockdown is still in full force. People are just getting tired of it I guess


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

Even if the coronavirus wasnt a thing id still have to stay home lol. Long story short me and my dad have no transport out of our house because his ex took the car and we live in the coutryside, which is a 1 hour walk away from any shop.
I think that fact alone has made me a bit more accepting of quarantine, that and im an introvert anyway and I enjoy doing all my work from home. Watching everything pan out has been absolutely terrifying though


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> This is me, I am pretty introverted... but I don't like feeling like my freedoms are being infringed upon.


basically. i mean  have to go outside and luckily i have work i can go to if i was forced home id probably  just go out in the middle of the night which is tbf not any better


----------



## Red Cat (May 10, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm in Napa county. Yeah Santa Clara's worst out in the Bay from what I've heard. Businesses are supposed to be able to open, and certain non-essentials are allowed to open for curbside pickup only. Masks are now mandatory.
> 
> This is my personal opinion, but I think there's unnecessary judgment and hate on both sides of the whole mask dispute. Now it's practically mandated for workplaces, but for individuals it's not quite to that point. If you opt to not wear a mask and keep your reasonable distance from people, making sure to not make people uncomfortable, I don't think you should be forced to wear PPE. In fact, I think it's not ok to force the entire population to wear PPE, so I hope it doesn't go any further than it already has. Wearing a mask should be a matter of personal conviction and regard for others, as well as examining your own health. If anyone has any input about this, I'd like to hear why.


I don't know if governments should mandate people to wear masks or not, but people who don't wear masks tend to be the worst at practicing social distancing and often pretend like COVID-19 doesn't even exist. I don't think it's okay for people to have basically no regard for others and unnecessarily risk spreading the virus in the name of "freedom". Private businesses absolutely have the right to require their customers to wear masks to enter their business just like they have the right to require that you wear a shirt and shoes to enter. People who get hostile about that are not defending their own rights, but are infringing upon the rights of others.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

The thing is... even if covid is legit... our bodies need germs (good and bad) so our immune system can be built up. So think about it... by wearing masks and gloves and being forced inside without getting out to see the sun for natural vitamin D or be around humanity to build our immune systems, we are actually weakening our immunity. 

So no I don't believe a lockdown is the right answer, nor do I believe wearing gloves and masks (living in a bubble) is the right answer. 

Lockdown or not (thankfully we are not locked down here) I will continue living my life how I always have. Life is too short to live in constant fear, and to willingly give up my American freedoms. 

I've seen way too much evidence against the validity of covid to let it rob me of sleep and a life.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 10, 2020)

Honestly people who don't take it seriously really bug me.

If people just listened for just a couple weeks (stayed 6ft, only going out when necessary, washed hands, etc.) we could've flattened the curve way faster. I get that people don't wanna stay inside but you could do things like hike/walk/bike and still be 6ft. I feel like some people aren't willing to act until it impacts them and their family, which is extremely selfish imo. I understand that for people who are extroverted, have depression, are stuck in an abusive situation that this could really impact them. However, there are hotlines that exist just for those reasons, there are safe resources out there to help!!!

The sooner people take precautions the sooner we will get back to (hopefully) our normal lives! We just need to stay positive, spread happiness, and take it day by day!


----------



## basilica (May 10, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is my personal opinion, but I think there's unnecessary judgment and hate on both sides of the whole mask dispute. Now it's practically mandated for workplaces, but for individuals it's not quite to that point. If you opt to not wear a mask and keep your reasonable distance from people, making sure to not make people uncomfortable, I don't think you should be forced to wear PPE. In fact, I think it's not ok to force the entire population to wear PPE, so I hope it doesn't go any further than it already has. Wearing a mask should be a matter of personal conviction and regard for others, as well as examining your own health. If anyone has any input about this, I'd like to hear why.



the main reason there is so much debate about it is because there is misinformation on all sides. wearing a mask will not prevent you from catching covid-19 (only an n95 would, which should be reserved for healthcare/essential workers) BUT it will help prevent you from spreading it to others. there is no way to guarantee that every person has been in quarantine (and in fact in new york there is a surge of 'quarantined' people in the hospitals testing positive, due to their hygiene habits) and as a result everybody could be an asymptomatic (no symptoms) carrier and could make others sick.

even with large scale testing, you can pick the virus up at any point from touching a surface or sharing an enclosed space with someone who is sick (even if they are just talking/singing/breathing). because it is impossible to know that every single person is healthy, it is better to establish mask wearing as a requirement to avoid the whole issue in the first place. 

consider this scenario: you have no symptoms but you have the virus; you go shopping, you pick up some cereal and put it back. because you are not wearing a mask, you are more likely to touch your face, and because you touched that box of cereal someone else could pick up the virus from either your hands or your breathing onto the item. the virus can last up to an hour on surfaces at room temperature, and even longer the colder the temperature (how many hands touch the fridge handles at your grocery store?)

this virus is real and i have friends and family that have caught it. be wary of people who tell you otherwise: they have an agenda that profits from your distrust of scientific fact.


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> No virus is gonna kill me. The only way I'm gonna die is by the hands of my enemies.
> 
> Let's hope the virus will be stopped.


*Narrator: *It was not stopped.


----------



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Narrator: *It was not stopped.


LMAO! I just saw the date that you originally posted, and this made me crack up. I love this.


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> LMAO! I just saw the date that you originally posted, and this made me crack up. I love this.


Thank you!!! ^-^

Low self-esteem mixed with a global pandemic sure brings the best out of me.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 10, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> The thing is... even if covid is legit... our bodies need germs (good and bad) so our immune system can be built up. So think about it... by wearing masks and gloves and being forced inside without getting out to see the sun for natural vitamin D or be around humanity to build our immune systems, we are actually weakening our immunity.
> 
> So no I don't believe a lockdown is the right answer, nor do I believe wearing gloves and masks (living in a bubble) is the right answer.
> 
> ...


There's no way to deny that covid-19 isn't real. I'm rather curious to hear what you think the answer is to solving this problem.


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> There's no way to deny that covid-19 isn't real. I'm rather curious to hear what you think the answer is to solving this problem.


And your answer better not be bleach like certain public officials have said.


----------



## demoness (May 10, 2020)

i really have to wonder about my country the good old USA

i have never heard such anti-academic, narcissistic nonsense.  you feel boxed in, call your therapist.  i know we aren't used to being asked to care about something beyond our livelihood and can't all grasp the world outside our misanthropic worldview, but wow.  outright denial is something else


----------



## michealsmells (May 10, 2020)

I can't believe people don't think this exists, or that its not serious at this point, but I'm not gonna jump into that can of worms. Go get yourself sick and stay away from people.

My graduation was cancelled and is going to be made into a video that'll be uploaded around June 5th. I'm really bummed- I was so excited for senior year. Things were going so well for me this year but I guess that's all down the drain. I'm bummed about it, really upset about it.


----------



## trashpedia (May 10, 2020)

Antonio said:


> And your answer better not be bleach like certain public officials have said.



JASKWICDIOAE _nooooooo_  I literally died (pun not intended) when Trump word to word verbatim said [sic] "_Suppose we hit the body with a tremendous ultraviolet or just very powerful light.....researchers could also bring “the light inside the body” either through the skin or in some other way_" because that literally the worst way to get rid of the virus. You might as well just put yourself outside on a hot day without any sunscreen on because UV lights can cause skin irritation and skin cancer. It's just not an effective way of getting rid of the virus without damaging another tissue in the body.


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> JASKWICDIOAE _nooooooo_  I literally died (pun not intended) when Trump word to word verbatim said [sic] "_Suppose we hit the body with a tremendous ultraviolet or just very powerful light.....researchers could also bring “the light inside the body” either through the skin or in some other way_" because that literally the worst way to get rid of the virus. You might as well just put yourself outside on a hot day without any sunscreen on because UV lights can cause skin irritation and skin cancer. It's just not an effective way of getting rid of the virus without damaging another tissue in the body.


I'm not looking to have an inside out tan tyvm


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> There's no way to deny that covid-19 isn't real. I'm rather curious to hear what you think the answer is to solving this problem.



To me there is no problem.  

I know people are going to believe covid, but I on the other hand can't because I've seen too much proof its a hoax or at the very least way over exaggerated to buy into it. 

I already wrote prior the reasons I think its a hoax.


----------



## theravenboys (May 10, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> To me there is no problem.
> 
> I know people are going to believe covid, but I on the other hand can't because I've seen too much proof its a hoax or at the very least way over exaggerated to buy into it.
> 
> I already wrote prior the reasons I think its a hoax.



I'm curious what you think people are falling ill with, or if you think they're not falling ill at all. I read your post and I know you said hospital crowding seems fabricated but I know 2 ER nurses who have dealt with it firsthand.


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> To me there is no problem.
> 
> I know people are going to believe covid, but I on the other hand can't because I've seen too much proof its a hoax or at the very least way over exaggerated to buy into it.
> 
> I already wrote prior the reasons I think its a hoax.


Yes because being vague is extremely informative.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I'm curious what you think people are falling ill with, or if you think they're not falling ill at all. I read your post and I know you said hospital crowding seems fabricated but I know 2 ER nurses who have dealt with it firsthand.



I never said there wasn't a sickness... I believe in colds and flus, well and corona viruses... but I don't believe in covid19. I have my reasons for thinking this is all fabricated, but I know if I say why that would open me up to lots of ridicule. 

See doctors you can look it up are told by the CDC to tell people its covid, they legit get paid for diagnosing them as such. There's doctors who have refused and have spoken publicly against the plandemic. I don't want to rewrite why I believe its a hoax, that would be just rehashing things... 

I know people claim such and such had or has covid, I know they believe that and I don't doubt they got diagnosed with it. The thing is those tests only test for coronaviruses (not covid), coronaviruses are like colds and flu's. Also anyone who has recently gotten a flu shot for instance could get a false positive on those tests. So yes I believe people are sick but not with covid. 

If you want to know why I believe this Is staged you can watch a call for an uprising on youtube, his videos about covid.  

I will say this: if covid was legit why are certain hospitals on the news treating dummy's claiming they're sick patients, why lie? why did they air a hospital saying it was from NY when it was really from Italy? why did I see a hospital called corona that had signs saying "active drill in progress" etc etc.


----------



## Red Cat (May 11, 2020)

Maybe the COVID-19 "truthers" should talk to one of the families of the 280,000+ people worldwide including nearly 80,000 Americans who have died from the disease and tell them that their loved ones died from a cold, or a flu, or some other coronavirus besides COVID-19 like the name of the virus even matters.

Yep, the cold and flu routinely spread through nursing homes killing large percentages of residents every year and 2020 just happened to be the year that nearly every world leader used it as an excuse to conspire to shut down the global economy and limit everyone's freedoms. Why they would want to do that is beyond most of us, but I'm sure a few brilliant YouTubers out there have the entire scheme figured out while the rest of the global news media tries to brainwash us with this COVID-19 hoax because they really enjoy not being able to do anything outside of their homes. Most of us are just naive fools who trust people who have spent their entire lives researching infectious diseases instead of Joe Schmo with a Twitter account and video editing skills.

I'd like to think that these people have been driven crazy by the social isolation, but let's be honest: these people were already crazy long before COVID-19 existed in humans.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 11, 2020)

There are some doctors who aren't bought out that are already saying it's a scam, so it's not just random "truthers" saying this... 

In the images below you can clearly see that's a dummy, also legit behind the "patient" is a sign that says keep food and drinks away from the mannequins... it appears they forgot to scrub the sign before they posted the video on the news. Anyway... I won't be addressing anyone further, I will still post my views since it's an open discussion but I won't be answering or acknowelding any antagonizing questions anymore. I don't want to go down that route into anything that's just going to get heated.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> Doctors are already saying it's a scam, so it's not just random "truthers" saying this... there are legit doctors blowing the cover on all of this... At any rate I would definitely rather be labeled "crazy" then a dummy, because it would take just that to believe that those dummys I saw in the video were patients.


I think you need to engage yourself in some actual information. Information that is not directly from the media. I agree that the media can twist things, and they tend to sensationalise things. But random websites with so-called "news" are just as dangerous, if not more dangerous, since they're feeding you with this ill-founded, not even remotely proved correct, and somewhat crazy, information.

But a good epidemiologist, virologist, or even you local general practitioner, will tell you the true facts. And the fact is that covid-19 is a very real thing. I think you and I can both agree that it is a tough job to try to get millions of doctors and health professionals to unite together to make up a hoax right? It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to go to such an effort to make up such a hoax, right?

Btw, I watched the video you keep referencing. It is done by someone who clearly has no idea about the medical field. It clearly shows in the clip that it is a doctor/nurse learning how to use a ventilator on a patient, as shown by the poster in the background. The guy speaking then goes on to say that severely sick patients shouldn't be put on their stomachs. This statement clearly shows his lack of knowledge as it's been proven that lying patients on their stomachs alleviates pressure on their lungs, enabling them to breathe easier with a ventilator.


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2020)

Anyone who thinks this is fake is moronic. End of story. How can you be so stupid?


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 11, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Anyone who thinks this is fake is moronic. End of story. How can you be so stupid?



Welp guess I am a moron  because I don't believe in covid and never will, again i've seen way too much evidence against it to go that route.


----------



## Raz (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> Welp guess I am a moron  because I don't believe in covid and never will, again i've seen way too much evidence against it to go that route.


The beauty of science is that it's true whether you believe it or not.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 11, 2020)

There's no science backing it up... I also never said I didn't believe in science, I just don't believe in covid and ridiculing me on here won't change that in fact it just furthers my stance.


----------



## Raz (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> There's no science backing it up... I also never said I didn't believe in science, I just don't believe in covid and ridiculing me on here won't change that in fact it just furthers my stance.


It doesn't. Also, the only person ridiculing you here is yourself. 

You doesn't matter whether you believe if this disease exists or not. You could believe a giant blue rat is the emperor of the moon and reality wouldn't change because of that. 

There's too many people dying all around the world right now, many people spending money on resources and research to battle this disease. 

I don't give a crap about what you believe in. You're doing a disservice to this community by spreading misinformation about a serious disease that's dropping people like flies everywhere. Your posts about this issue are harmful and you can skew less informed people in a dangerous direction. 

I never did this before, but consider yourself reported to the mods. And I hope they drop the hammer on you to the oblivion. 

Stay safe, for your well being and for the people around you.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 11, 2020)

Raz said:


> It doesn't. Also, the only person ridiculing you here is yourself.
> 
> *You doesn't matter *whether you believe if this disease exists or not. You could believe a giant blue rat is the emperor of the moon and reality wouldn't change because of that.
> 
> ...



I could report people here for calling me crazy, moronic, AND stupid, but I didn't... either way if you want to report me for merely having an opinion be my guest... I did nothing that was a bannable offense. I shouldn't have to live in fear of saying my opinion, you said yours, I said mine. This is an open discussion on the coronavirus, I have every right to say no I don't believe in it (covid). 

EDIT: It appears it don't matter that I was called names here... oh well...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2020)

You can deny climate change. You can deny that there are more than two genders. You can deny demographic “privilege”. But you cannot deny disease epidemics, especially if it’s the current one. It’s not worth fighting if it’s about a serious subject.

My take: while it should be taken seriously, I also have to agree that freedom is important, and so is the economy. I do not want to see another 12-year-long economic disaster because of excessive regulation. It won’t be for another two years until a vaccine is made, but we can’t keep people home for too long.


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> I could report people here for calling me crazy, moronic, AND stupid, but I didn't... either way if you want to report me for merely having an opinion be my guest... I did nothing that was a bannable offense. I shouldn't have to live in fear of saying my opinion, you said yours, I said mine. This is an open discussion on the coronavirus, I have every right to say no I don't believe in it (covid).


You definitely do. But don’t get others killed by your disbelief. Follow quarantine regulations and guidelines. A friend of mine has passed away because of Covid and I could very well die if I contract it, so whether you believe in it or not, it has real life consequences.

Conspiracy theories like this could get people killed. How great.


----------



## OctoLiam (May 11, 2020)

Feferily said:


> You definitely do. But don’t get others killed by your disbelief. Follow quarantine regulations and guidelines. A friend of mine has passed away because of Covid and I could very well die if I contract it, so whether you believe in it or not, it has real life consequences.
> 
> Conspiracy theories like this could get people killed. How great.


I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

OctoLiam said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


Thank you. I just found out a few hours ago so it hasn’t sunken in yet.


----------



## OctoLiam (May 11, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Thank you. I just found out a few hours ago so it hasn’t sunken in yet.


I'm sorry to hear about that, remember we are here for you.


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

OctoLiam said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that, remember we are here for you.


Oh man.. ah, thank you. Reading that’s made me cry but I think that’s good because I haven’t been able to yet. Wow... ag


----------



## mocha. (May 11, 2020)

Our lockdown has been extended for another 3 weeks in Scotland (same in Wales and NI) but for some reason England made a (very unclear) speech last night about the “roadmap” for the future and has begun to ease restrictions.
I just don’t even know how to feel about this.

Although I’m in Scotland, I can only assume our restrictions will be extended which means the starting date for work will be even later (without any info on furlough extension). I work in hospitality and don’t even think I’ll have a job to go back to, furlough ends in June, as does my college bursary so I really don’t know what I’m going to do to pay bills because not many places are hiring.

germany started lifting their restrictions and their R number has already risen above 1, and this morning the tube in London was absolutely packed with people. There is no way this will work and I can almost guarantee if this continues that a second peak will be inevitable. We have the highest death toll in Europe so in my opinion we should not be easing anything just yet. I just don’t know how many more lives will be lost because of our Prime Ministers lack of clarity.


----------



## OctoLiam (May 11, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Oh man.. ah, thank you. Reading that’s made me cry but I think that’s good because I haven’t been able to yet. Wow... ag


No problem and please if you ever feel down I would be happy to talk with you and help you


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> There's no science backing it up... I also never said I didn't believe in science, I just don't believe in covid and ridiculing me on here won't change that in fact it just furthers my stance.



Hi there, I am a scientist who has worked in a laboratory testing COVID-19 samples using qPCR (the testing method used to determine if a patient has it at the time of the sample being taken; not the antibody test). I'm now currently working on a paper comparing the two diagnostic methods currently in-use and their pros and cons.  No, we are not going along with some mass worldwide government hoax. Scientists and healthcare workers do not want to be working with this virus. It is an incredibly stressful and terrifying time to be working in these professions.

COVID-19 is a new strain (or several) of an existing single-stranded RNA virus belonging to the betacoronavirus genus. Human coronaviruses were only discovered within the past century, but it is thought to have been causing respiratory infection in humans for centuries prior. The origins of coronaviruses as a whole go back much further, but I'm not going to do the research for that right now. Look it up yourself if you're truly interested in the history of the virus.

Our lab had samples of other existing coronavirus strains, and existing tests for coronaviruses, prior to this pandemic. We had to adapt the existing testing kit to be specific for this new strain of the virus - putting all our own projects on hold. Anyone who knows me personally would know my hepatitis C project I'd been working on for months was benched because we had to re-direct all our resources into COVID-19 testing and the manufacture of a test specific for COVID-19.

Perhaps you've not experienced the brunt of the pandemic beyond being told to stay indoors, so you think it is okay to belittle it. As someone whose professional life has revolved around the virus for months, lost a job directly handling the virus for the sake of my own health, and lost a family member to the virus (NHS worker: midwife) just two days ago I can assure you it is very real.


----------



## Velo (May 11, 2020)

Ah I came here to just like I donno vent for a moment. Because I'm an "essential worker" who has been working since this all started, overtime, in the Chicago area. (note: I am starting to detest the term "essential worker")

But I just wanted to say I am so sorry for the losses I have seen posted right above me. I can't even imagine how devastated you must both feel. 

Additionally, if you don't mind my asking, @Vrisnem could you share your knowledge on the antibody testing?
To me it seems a little sketch-city, but I can only find out so much about it. My dad quarantined for a while because he had a fever, but it's very difficult to get tested here unless you have multiple symptoms. It is, however, pretty easy to get an antibody test.
Just curious if you could clarify approximately how accurate these are in showing if a person did indeed have COVID-19? I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2020)

@Feferily and @Vrisnem I’m really sorry for both of your losses.  It really is a shame when millions of people are forced to stay home because of the virus, a huge amount of research is being put into it, and people still don’t believe it exists.


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> @Feferily and @Vrisnem I’m really sorry for both of your losses.  It really is a shame when millions of people are forced to stay home because of the virus, a huge amount of research is being put into it, and people still don’t believe it exists.


Thank you. It’s night now and I’m slowly letting it sink in that they’re gone... and seeing theories fly around like that is so alarming because it’ll only bring more suffering. : ( but thank you. Everyone is so caring here.


----------



## Tessie (May 11, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> I could report people here for calling me crazy, moronic, AND stupid, but I didn't... either way if you want to report me for merely having an opinion be my guest... I did nothing that was a bannable offense. I shouldn't have to live in fear of saying my opinion, you said yours, I said mine. This is an open discussion on the coronavirus, I have every right to say no I don't believe in it (covid).



How absurd. I hope you don't have the same audacity to say this to the face of family member's who lost their loved ones from this virus. You cannot expect to say such ridiculous conspiracy related claims and not expect some backlash. You posted you're leaving this forum because it's not welcoming. Look at how you're replying, you are taunting without any factual defense, you're immature in your replies. Perhaps it's good riddance then.


----------



## brockbrock (May 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> As someone whose professional life has revolved around the virus for months, lost a job directly handling the virus for the sake of my own health, and lost a family member to the virus (NHS worker: midwife) just two days ago I can assure you it is very real.



Thank you so much for your post and for the line of work and service you are so passionate and knowledgeable about. I’m so sorry to hear of your circumstances. I offer my deepest condolences for your loss and I hope you stay safe during all of this.

I am in the risk group myself so I understand the very real anxiety during this time and I greatly admire all of the people who are risking their lives for their communities.




Feferily said:


> A friend of mine has passed away because of Covid and I could very well die if I contract it, so whether you believe in it or not, it has real life consequences.



I am so, terribly sorry for your loss. As a kind soul already mentioned, we are here for you and please don’t hesitate to reach out to anyone if you want to vent or talk about things, myself included. I don’t know you but I am here for you!


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Thank you so much for your post and for the line of work and service you are so passionate and knowledgeable about. I’m so sorry to hear of your circumstances. I offer my deepest condolences for your loss and I hope you stay safe during all of this.
> 
> I myself am the risk group myself so I understand the very real anxiety during this time and I greatly admire all of the people who are risking their lives for their communities.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I’ve been trying to act like things are normal for the day and I have to hype myself up to call some of their friends to make sure they’ve gotten the news which is going to be.. a nightmare. But you all make my heart feel a little lighter just by being so nice and caring! Y’all are great.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2020)

I feel bad for everybody that died to COVID-19 and everybody who lost a relative to it. Honestly, COVID-19 denial is dangerous, and sensitive to those who lost family members to it. It’s like Holocaust denial, or denial of other tragedies. It’s not like climate change denial.

The only thing I would deny about COVID-19 is that it’s offensive to call it a virus by the country of origin. Even if it’s a disease that affects everybody and in every country, it still started in China, as many sources say so. So why would they find it offensive to call it that?


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2020)

Some people are just totally incapable of having any empathy for other people. Unfortunately, we'll never find a cure for that.


----------



## Velo (May 12, 2020)

Unfortunately, the US is a place where so many folks feel their personal needs outweigh those of the greater society. There are those who have absolutely no sense of societal responsibility.
Things like eating burgers can be more important than the suffering of thousands.

I have been out and about every single day in Chicagoland since lockdown. I've seen my fair share of people acting stupid, but I'd say 95% of folks are being safe.
And those of us who are still out here working, are all being safe and following the rules. And guess what? It's harder. It's more work. It's more time. It's more overtime. It's more cost. It's more training. Yet we all do it, we all show up, we all keep performing essential functions.


----------



## Corrie (May 12, 2020)

Velo said:


> Unfortunately, the US is a place where so many folks feel their personal needs outweigh those of the greater society. There are those who have absolutely no sense of societal responsibility.
> Things like eating burgers can be more important than the suffering of thousands.



And this I'd say is exactly why the US has so MANY more cases than any other country. If everyone gave a crap about someone other than themselves, I think the number of cases there would be a lot different.


----------



## Velo (May 12, 2020)

Corrie said:


> And this I'd say is exactly why the US has so MANY more cases than any other country. If everyone gave a crap about someone other than themselves, I think the number of cases there would be a lot different.



And unfortunately they can't just give a crap about someone. They have to give a crap about someone who is at risk.
Idiot American may care about their sister, but their sister isn't elderly or immunocompromised. So unfortunately, Idiot American no longer gives a crap about the whole thing. I've seen it time and time again, sadly.


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2020)

costco started handing out masks to those who don't have one on when entering the store. ofc i saw a group of 8-10 people, a family, almost all of them were without masks and some were even making comments like"yOu'RE StILL wEArINg ThAT??" to the one person who was still wearing a mask. they were rubbing their eyes!!!!!!!! all these people were over 16. 
i don't judge people for not wearing masks in other stores because i just don't know if they have access to one, but in a store where they're LITERALLY handing them out?? that's just obnoxious man. it really ticked me off and honestly just shows me how stupid americans can be


----------



## Corrie (May 12, 2020)

Velo said:


> And unfortunately they can't just give a crap about someone. They have to give a crap about someone who is at risk.
> Idiot American may care about their sister, but their sister isn't elderly or immunocompromised. So unfortunately, Idiot American no longer gives a crap about the whole thing. I've seen it time and time again, sadly.


You're totally right. The only time they care if when it effects them in some way. Again, selfishness.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Lythelys said:


> costco started handing out masks to those who don't have one on when entering the store. ofc i saw a group of 8-10 people, a family, almost all of them were without masks and some were even making comments like"yOu'RE StILL wEArINg ThAT??" to the one person who was still wearing a mask. they were rubbing their eyes!!!!!!!! all these people were over 16.
> i don't judge people for not wearing masks in other stores because i just don't know if they have access to one, but in a store where they're LITERALLY handing them out?? that's just obnoxious man. it really ticked me off and honestly just shows me how stupid americans can be



That's the part that angers me. They can be stupid all they want and get sick. They deserve it. But don't dare bring other innocents down with you.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 12, 2020)

my state opened businesses up today, including the malls. it would nice to go to the gym to actually workout but im way too scared.

also @Lythelys thats ridiculous and sad how thats happening. theres a reason why mask wearing is normalized in east asian countries...

employees are getting threaten and killed for telling people to protect themselves and everyone else smh


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2020)

I'm personally not extremely worried about COVID-19. It will cause a lot of death and damage to the world economy, but the vast majority of people will survive and the economy will eventually recover. What keeps me up at night is the stunning lack of humanity that is being displayed during this crisis. That's not going away after COVID-19, and that has the potential to kill the entire human race. There is no easy answer to that. Whenever I hear "We're in this together." I can't help but think about how we're all in this for ourselves. I don't feel lonely because I can't see other people. I feel lonely because it feels like a lot of people live in a completely different universe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2020)

I’m so glad that my state isn’t under total lockdown right now. In fact, it’s one of the first states to reopen. Right now, I’m in the process of moving to another house. We are expected to be out by June 15th. But this virus sure affected our lives as well (including internet schooling).



Red Cat said:


> I'm personally not extremely worried about COVID-19. It will cause a lot of death and damage to the world economy, but the vast majority of people will survive and the economy will eventually recover. What keeps me up at night is the stunning lack of humanity that is being displayed during this crisis. That's not going away after COVID-19, and that has the potential to kill the entire human race. There is no easy answer to that. Whenever I hear "We're in this together." I can't help but think about how we're all in this for ourselves. I don't feel lonely because I can't see other people. I feel lonely because it feels like a lot of people live in a completely different universe.



Even if the economy recovers from collapsing, having it get destroyed in the first place is still harmful. Despite all circumstances (COVID-19, environmental issues etc), I would not sacrifice the economy. I’m more concerned about starvation, homelessness, crimes, and suicides. You’re gonna get more of that if there is no economy.


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2020)

i kind of hope this intense crisis and more obvious exposure of the flaws of a mainly capitalistic system makes some people think a little about what we can do to make humanity better, but i doubt much will change.
on a positive note i have gotten into house plant care during quarantine!! it’s really comforting to me and i love seeing my plants taking their time. it’s a good reminder for me to do so as well. i’m kind of obsessed and i have atleast a dozen plants now ahah ><


----------



## Corrie (May 12, 2020)

Lythelys said:


> i kind of hope this intense crisis and more obvious exposure of the flaws of a mainly capitalistic system makes some people think a little about what we can do to make humanity better, but i doubt much will change.
> on a positive note i have gotten into house plant care during quarantine!! it’s really comforting to me and i love seeing my plants taking their time. it’s a good reminder for me to do so as well. i’m kind of obsessed and i have atleast a dozen plants now ahah ><
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, I just realized. I have a succulent at my desk at work that hasn't been watered since the end of March. RIP to it I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> I am glad to see that a poster here will be able to move since their state isn't under lockdown anymore so congrats to them!, that's how I feel... I am elated to finally see things open back up, hopefully all states open up. If not many people will just move to states like mine which will just further bolster our economy. I couldn't imagine living somewhere where my freedoms would be infringed upon, after-all that's what America was founded upon... the freedom to live as long as we don't harm others... and from what I can tell I don't see this virus affecting anyone here, and we have to live our lives...



Even if I can move, I still have to follow social distancing guides. I stay on footprint tiles when waiting in line, I don’t touch anything but what I’m going to buy, and I don’t talk to anybody but the clerks. Yes, we do need our freedom, but we should stay respectful. I can hold off from going to luxurious places for a while, but people still need jobs to pay for themselves.


----------



## Stil (May 12, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Oh god, I just realized. I have a succulent at my desk at work that hasn't been watered since the end of March. RIP to it I guess.


awwww its probably so thirsty 
hopefully its still alive when this whole thing goes away.


----------



## Corrie (May 12, 2020)

Infinity said:


> awwww its probably so thirsty
> hopefully its still alive when this whole thing goes away.


Thanks! Here's hoping! I kill everything I touch so it was only a matter of time :c


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2020)

Thread cleaned-up and re-opened. Will respond to comments made directly to me later.

As stated previously, I'm a scientist who has physically handled COVID-19 positive samples. Another one of our moderators puts herself at risk working in healthcare. People have died and are continuing to die. Posters in this thread (myself included) have lost loved ones to the virus. More of you will unfortunately experience this before it is over. We are not going to tolerate people trolling to get a cheap laugh on such a devastating issue.


----------



## Manah (May 12, 2020)

I'm already technically immunocompromised, getting injections that further suppress my immune system, my body generally likes to find fun and creative ways to malfunction, and currently I need to see a few doctors more because I have a weird infection in my foot that requires surgery as soon as possible. It's fun to hear everyone be like "don't worry too much, only old and sick people die from it" 

Actually I'm not terribly worried about it _now_ (haven't been able to walk normally in a month so I couldn't go outside even if I wanted to) but judging by how good people are at this staying at home thing we're likely in for a bad second wave.


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2020)

my dad was actually presumed positive. which was scary but i’m just glad it wasn’t more severe. he had bronchitis + what the doc assumed was covid-19 because it wasn’t cold, flu, or a normal respiratory illness, and they didn’t have many tests at the time. it makes me sick to think i could’ve spread it during that week prior, even though i’m home most of the time anyway. we’re lucky he didn’t get too sick.


Vrisnem said:


> As stated previously, I'm a scientist who has physically handled COVID-19 positive samples. Another one of our moderators puts herself at risk working in healthcare.


thank you and thank you to all the scientists & healthcare workers doing a terrifying job. (thank u to essential workers too!!) i wish i could thank you all one by one. 


Manah said:


> I'm already technically immunocompromised, getting injections that further suppress my immune system, my body generally likes to find fun and creative ways to malfunction, and currently I need to see a few doctors more because I have a weird infection in my foot that requires surgery as soon as possible. It's fun to hear everyone be like "don't worry too much, only old and sick people die from it"
> 
> Actually I'm not terribly worried about it _now_ (haven't been able to walk normally in a month so I couldn't go outside even if I wanted to) but judging by how good people are at this staying at home thing we're likely in for a bad second wave.


:/ i’m sorry, on behalf of us healthy folk, that we take our health for granted. wishing you the best !!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2020)

No Matter what side you are on, everyone knew, everyone put dollars before lives. Stay safe and protect love ones


----------



## brockbrock (May 12, 2020)

Manah said:


> I'm already technically immunocompromised, getting injections that further suppress my immune system, my body generally likes to find fun and creative ways to malfunction, and currently I need to see a few doctors more because I have a weird infection in my foot that requires surgery as soon as possible. *It's fun to hear everyone be like "don't worry too much, only old and sick people die from it"*
> 
> Actually I'm not terribly worried about it _now_ (haven't been able to walk normally in a month so I couldn't go outside even if I wanted to) but judging by how good people are at this staying at home thing we're likely in for a bad second wave.



As someone who is immunocompromised, I relate to this so much, specifically the bolded bit.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 14, 2020)

I made some cute face masks today~


----------



## ting1984 (May 14, 2020)

I attend a Lutheran church, and we continue to respect government authority (Romans 13) on this issue.  We are only meeting for communion right now, and respecting the number allowed by the state.  Other services are given online.  It saddens me that other Christians choose not to respect the Bible on this issue, whether by denial of the coronavirus outright, and thus endangering their neighbors by not loving them the way Christ indicated, or by choosing to assemble in numbers beyond what the governing authorities allow, thus violating Romans 13.  For those of you Christians who then say you don't like "your freedoms impinged upon," keep in mind again the following Scripture: "Live as free people, but do not use your freedom as a cover-up for evil; live as God's slaves."  (1 Peter 2:16) Any Christian can say they follow the Bible, but whether or not they actually can quote, apply, and understand _Scriptures in proper context_, can be another matter entirely -- sad to say.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2020)

Manah said:


> I'm already technically immunocompromised, getting injections that further suppress my immune system, my body generally likes to find fun and creative ways to malfunction, and currently I need to see a few doctors more because I have a weird infection in my foot that requires surgery as soon as possible. It's fun to hear everyone be like "don't worry too much, only old and sick people die from it"
> 
> Actually I'm not terribly worried about it _now_ (haven't been able to walk normally in a month so I couldn't go outside even if I wanted to) but judging by how good people are at this staying at home thing we're likely in for a bad second wave.


I'm not immunocompromised myself, but I completely get your points. I'm well aware that these arguments that it affects on a small percentage of people (which, if I must say, seem to be conservative arguments) just aren't true, at least not to the extent these believers make it out to be. I don't see how the economy with the sacrifice of lives, which seems hypocritical when one considers that political conservatives typically call themselves "pro-life".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 14, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about this. The COVID-19 pandemic would become one of the more unique events in American History like the Civil War and the Great Depression. Every historical event is unique, but some would stand out more than others. And I think Coronavirus/COVID-19 will become one of them.

Disease pandemics and disease outbreaks are very common in history, but not once had they locked down the economy or restricted freedom from a virus like this. Even Disneyland (which is open everyday) has closed, as the entire Vegas Strip was boarded up. Has this happened during other disease outbreaks or natural disasters? You can ask me about every other major historical event, and I can explain why I didn’t feel that it was that unique.


----------



## virtualpet (May 14, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ve been thinking about this. The COVID-19 pandemic would become one of the more unique events in American History like the Civil War and the Great Depression. Every historical event is unique, but some would stand out more than others. And I think Coronavirus/COVID-19 will become one of them.
> 
> Disease pandemics and disease outbreaks are very common in history, but not once had they locked down the economy or restricted freedom from a virus like this. Even Disneyland (which is open everyday) has closed, as the entire Vegas Strip was boarded up. Has this happened during other disease outbreaks or natural disasters? You can ask me about every other major historical event, and I can explain why I didn’t feel that it was that unique.



As someone who lives down here, yes, they do close Disneyland during natural disasters.


----------



## pochy (May 14, 2020)

my dad had a huge coughing fit this morning im worried


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ve been thinking about this. The COVID-19 pandemic would become one of the more unique events in American History like the Civil War and the Great Depression. Every historical event is unique, but some would stand out more than others. And I think Coronavirus/COVID-19 will become one of them.
> 
> Disease pandemics and disease outbreaks are very common in history, but not once had they locked down the economy or restricted freedom from a virus like this. Even Disneyland (which is open everyday) has closed, as the entire Vegas Strip was boarded up. Has this happened during other disease outbreaks or natural disasters? You can ask me about every other major historical event, and I can explain why I didn’t feel that it was that unique.


I very much feel like Donald Trump's handling of the coronavirus pandemic, at least here in the United States anyway, will be remembered in the same vein as James Buchanan's handling of the secession of the Southern states ahead of the Civil War, or Herbert Hoover's handling of the Great Depression. Whenever a president mishandles a crisis, it hurts his historical standing.
Even presidents who technically handled lesser crises than Buchanan and Hoover in poor ways aren't remembered well. Martin Van Buren's handling of the Panic of 1837 isn't remembered well. Franklin Pierce did next-to-nothing about Bleeding Kansas. Jimmy Carter's bad economy and the Iran hostage crisis are stains on his administration, and they caused him to lose re-election to Ronald Reagan in a *landslide *in 1980. George W. Bush's handling of the Great Recession is not considered to have aged well and Bush largely hasn't been considered a president that was well aware at all of the housing bubble when it was occurring (granted, the bubble actually started under his predecessor, Bill Clinton, but still).

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



nodice said:


> my dad had a huge coughing fit this morning im worried


I am so sorry...


----------



## pochy (May 15, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> I very much feel like Donald Trump's handling of the coronavirus pandemic, at least here in the United States anyway, will be remembered in the same vein as James Buchanan's handling of the secession of the Southern states ahead of the Civil War, or Herbert Hoover's handling of the Great Depression. Whenever a president mishandles a crisis, it hurts his historical standing.
> Even presidents who technically handled lesser crises than Buchanan and Hoover in poor ways aren't remembered well. Martin Van Buren's handling of the Panic of 1837 isn't remembered well. Franklin Pierce did next-to-nothing about Bleeding Kansas. Jimmy Carter's bad economy and the Iran hostage crisis are stains on his administration, and they caused him to lose re-election to Ronald Reagan in a *landslide *in 1980. George W. Bush's handling of the Great Recession is not considered to have aged well and Bush largely hasn't been considered a president that was well aware at all of the housing bubble when it was occurring (granted, the bubble actually started under his predecessor, Bill Clinton, but still).
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020
> ...



thanks.. he claimed that was choking on water, but then again, he's said that the past 6 times too xD here's hoping that it's really only the water and nothing else


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> I very much feel like Donald Trump's handling of the coronavirus pandemic, at least here in the United States anyway, will be remembered in the same vein as James Buchanan's handling of the secession of the Southern states ahead of the Civil War, or Herbert Hoover's handling of the Great Depression. Whenever a president mishandles a crisis, it hurts his historical standing.
> Even presidents who technically handled lesser crises than Buchanan and Hoover in poor ways aren't remembered well. Martin Van Buren's handling of the Panic of 1837 isn't remembered well. Franklin Pierce did next-to-nothing about Bleeding Kansas. Jimmy Carter's bad economy and the Iran hostage crisis are stains on his administration, and they caused him to lose re-election to Ronald Reagan in a *landslide *in 1980. George W. Bush's handling of the Great Recession is not considered to have aged well and Bush largely hasn't been considered a president that was well aware at all of the housing bubble when it was occurring (granted, the bubble actually started under his predecessor, Bill Clinton, but still).



Not to mention, if one president poorly handles a crisis, it takes a toll at the entire party for an extended period of time. When Abraham Lincoln became president, the United States rarely elected Democrats until 1932. When Franklin D Roosevelt became president, Republicans couldn’t control any part of the federal government for 20 years. This might happen to the Republicans again, but because we live in an age of extreme partisanship, I don’t know who’s going to win the next election. My choice of news (Townhall.com) had written many articles proving that the Democratic Party is the party of dictatorship and betrayal, but many other news sources have been saying that the Republicans have poorly handled the virus. This election might be a virus vs economy & freedom election, rather than a healthcare vs immigration election like what the 2020 election was initially about.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 15, 2020)

I honestly don't think Covid-19 is going to "go away"...and if it does, it will be replaced by something else. I think we're just at that point where the population is on the brink of something or another. Same could be said for the supply chain. It was strained to begin with. Of course, we could all be doing more to limit the spread of these things, and it would certainly help if scientific endeavors would stop being undercut for political gain. But...yeah...I think this is just how we are now. I don't really see 2021 or even 2022 being a "magical number" for everything just being "fine".


----------



## limiya (May 15, 2020)

Wow this is wild to read a couple months later with how the state of the world is now. I think a lot of us started out thinking the virus was something that is creepy and scary but would never actually reach or harm any of us, but look at where we are now.


----------



## Fey (May 15, 2020)

I am so glad the semester is over, because I’ve reached a mental breaking point and can barely focus on anything anymore. I live with two essential workers, and the tension over the situation is slowly eating away at us. They put on a brave face and make a good show of being fine and happy, but I can see how drained they are even while we’re laughing and playing games. I just found out that my uncle passed away yesterday due to Covid, but I’m so numb that it isn’t even registering emotionally.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 15, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I honestly don't think Covid-19 is going to "go away"...and if it does, it will be replaced by something else. I think we're just at that point where the population is on the brink of something or another. Same could be said for the supply chain. It was strained to begin with. Of course, we could all be doing more to limit the spread of these things, and it would certainly help if scientific endeavors would stop being undercut for political gain. But...yeah...I think this is just how we are now. I don't really see 2021 or even 2022 being a "magical number" for everything just being "fine".



Yep. The fact that this pandemic is changing society is probably worse than the pandemic itself. Eventually we will have a cure for COVID-19. But what was "normal" I don't think will ever completely return. I think we'll have to get used to a new normal, whatever that's going to be.


----------



## brockbrock (May 15, 2020)

Fey said:


> I am so glad the semester is over, because I’ve reached a mental breaking point and can barely focus on anything anymore. I live with two essential workers, and the tension over the situation is slowly eating away at us. They put on a brave face and make a good show of being fine and happy, but I can see how drained they are even while we’re laughing and playing games. I just found out that my uncle passed away yesterday due to Covid, but I’m so numb that it isn’t even registering emotionally.



I am so sorry for your loss and for the overwhelming amount of mental weight you are facing right now. If you ever need to vent to someone you can send me a PM. I'm here for you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not to mention, if one president poorly handles a crisis, it takes a toll at the entire party for an extended period of time. When Abraham Lincoln became president, the United States rarely elected Democrats until 1932. When Franklin D Roosevelt became president, Republicans couldn’t control any part of the federal government for 20 years. This might happen to the Republicans again, but because we live in an age of extreme partisanship, I don’t know who’s going to win the next election. My choice of news (Townhall.com) had written many articles proving that the Democratic Party is the party of dictatorship and betrayal, but many other news sources have been saying that the Republicans have poorly handled the virus. This election might be a virus vs economy & freedom election, rather than a healthcare vs immigration election like what the 2020 election was initially about.


You make a good point, Mica, as the only Democrats elected in the presidencies from Abraham Lincoln to Herbert Hoover were Grover Cleveland and Woodrow Wilson (Cleveland first got elected in 1884, then he lost re-election in 1888 to Benjamin Harrison, but then he defeated Harrison in a rematch in 1892, which is why he is the only president to serve non-consecutive terms, while Wilson was first elected in 1912 and then re-elected in 1916). As for the twenty years the Democrats controlled the presidency from 1933 to 1953 under the administrations of Franklin D. Roosevelt and Harry Truman, yes, that is true, although the Republicans did manage to control Congress for a single term from 1947 to 1949 under Truman, as the Truman administration had become unpopular in the lead-up to the 1946 midterms because of what was perceived as Harry Truman's poor handling of labor unions right after World War II.
Nevertheless, I would like to mention that in the former case of the years following the Civil War (until the onset of the Great Depression, anyway) in the second half of the nineteenth century and the early part of the twentieth, James Buchanan likely wasn't the only president blamed for poorly handling the secessions of the Southern states-as I said, his predecessor, Franklin Pierce, was in office when Bleeding Kansas, which essentially precipitated the Civil War, broke out in 1854, and Pierce had gotten so unpopular even within the Democratic Party that he is the only elected president to not have been renominated by his party when running for re-election. (This was before primaries, of course, but at the 1856 Democratic National Convention, rather than renominating incumbent President Pierce to be the nominee again and allow him to run for a second term, James Buchanan was nominated instead) I think the Pierce and Buchanan administrations were equally blamed by American voters.
However, it could also be argued that even if two recent Republican presidents have been elected (George W. Bush and Donald Trump), the Republican Party has still suffered in the eyes of the voters in the United States. Since Bush's father, George H.W. Bush, lost re-election to Bill Clinton in 1992, George W. Bush's re-election in 2004 has been the lone time a Republican won the popular vote in a presidential election. George H.W. Bush lost both the popular and electoral vote when he lost re-election to Clinton in 1992, and then Clinton got re-elected winning the popular and electoral vote again in 1996 against Bob Dole. George W. Bush did get elected in a close, controversial election in 2000 against Al Gore (who of course had been the incumbent vice president in the Clinton administration) with the Florida recount, but Gore still won the popular vote. While Bush managed to get re-elected in 2004 against John Kerry winning the popular and electoral vote, Republicans John McCain and Mitt Romney would go on to lose the popular and electoral vote again to a Democrat in the 2008 and 2012 elections, Barack Obama. Then, while Republican Donald Trump won the 2016 election, he still lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton. All but one election since 1992 has involved the loss of the popular vote for the Republican nominee.
It is worth mentioning this: while none of the elections since 1992 can be considered landslides, sans 1996 (and even then, Bill Clinton's re-election victory over Bob Dole in the 1996 election was barely a landslide), both of Clinton's respective victories in 1992 and 1996 and Barack Obama's first victory in 2008 were by pretty large margins. Even the 2012 election when Obama got re-elected wasn't terribly close. On the other hand, both of George W. Bush's election victories in 2000 and 2004, respectively, and Donald Trump's victory in 2016 were close elections, with neither winning the popular vote (in Bush's case, not the first time at least, against Al Gore).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> As someone who lives down here, yes, they do close Disneyland during natural disasters.


I forgot to mention that the 2020 Summer Olympics has been delayed, 2020 might be the first year since the Player’s Strike that MLB won’t have a World Series, and unemployment is going up. If all of that is happening all at once, that tells me something.

I decided to compile a list of events (based on significance and impact) that are on par with COVID-19, both social and technological. The Holocaust is clearly one of them, but events like 9/11 isn’t (especially if they were more minor than 9/11).You may remind me if I have forgotten something, but if it’s an event I know that I haven’t listed, I avoided listing it for a reason. Not that we shouldn’t care, but this is how much impact the Coronavirus did.



Spoiler: Events on par with COVID-19




The fall of the Roman Empire
The Crusades
The Bubonic Plague
The Invention of the Printing Press
Columbus’s Voyages
The American Revolution
The French Revolution
The American Civil War
The Invention of the Light Bulb
The Panama Canal
The Sinking of the Titanic
World War I (and related events)
The Great Depression
World War II (and related events)
The Moon Landing
The Invention of Computers


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I forgot to mention that the 2020 Summer Olympics has been delayed, 2020 might be the first year since the Player’s Strike that MLB won’t have a World Series, and unemployment is going up. If all of that is happening all at once, that tells me something.
> 
> I decided to compile a list of events (based on significance and impact) that are on par with COVID-19, both social and technological. The Holocaust is clearly one of them, but events like 9/11 isn’t (especially if they were more minor than 9/11).You may remind me if I have forgotten something, but if it’s an event I know that I haven’t listed, I avoided listing it for a reason. Not that we shouldn’t care, but this is how much impact the Coronavirus did.
> 
> ...


I would tie in the invention of computer with the rise of the Internet, which obviously took place in the 1990s and caused an economic boom, at least in the United States.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 16, 2020)

Starting today, more businesses are being allowed to open back up in my state, albeit with restrictions that include wearing face masks and observing social distancing. My husband was finally able to go back to work yesterday to prep for reopening. He works at a local gaming store and they marked the floor with 6ft grid lines and removed all the tables since they won't be able to hold tournaments for now.


----------



## slzzpz (May 16, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> As someone who lives down here, yes, they do close Disneyland during natural disasters.



They re-open when earthquakes hit but other than that, they've never had a hard closure due to natural disasters. It's only ever been closed a handful of times, which was due to things like 9-11, COVID-19, etc.. 

Unless you mean Disney World.


----------



## trashpedia (May 16, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I honestly don't think Covid-19 is going to "go away"...and if it does, it will be replaced by something else. I think we're just at that point where the population is on the brink of something or another. Same could be said for the supply chain. It was strained to begin with. Of course, we could all be doing more to limit the spread of these things, and it would certainly help if scientific endeavors would stop being undercut for political gain. But...yeah...I think this is just how we are now. I don't really see 2021 or even 2022 being a "magical number" for everything just being "fine".





DJStarstryker said:


> Yep. The fact that this pandemic is changing society is probably worse than the pandemic itself. Eventually we will have a cure for COVID-19. But what was "normal" I don't think will ever completely return. I think we'll have to get used to a new normal, whatever that's going to be.



Yep, this is the part that kinda concerns me the most. We’re basically living in a point in time where the social norms and culture is changing heavily right as we speak.


----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

I just toke with my friends and try not to worry about it man.


----------



## virtualpet (May 16, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> They re-open when earthquakes hit but other than that, they've never had a hard closure due to natural disasters. It's only ever been closed a handful of times, which was due to things like 9-11, COVID-19, etc..
> 
> Unless you mean Disney World.



Woops I meant Disney World, sorry. Yeah they close Disney World every time there's a bad enough hurricane and that was what I was referring to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> Woops I meant Disney World, sorry. Yeah they close Disney World every time there's a bad enough hurricane and that was what I was referring to.



And I was referring to Disneyland California (the original Disney park). Yeah, despite being in earthquake territory and other times it has closed, it wasn’t closed for an extended period of time (like a month or longer) before 2020. And it’s not even the state government’s decision. It was Disney that made that decision.

The most shocking decision is what’s happening to the Summer Olympics.

I read some earlier posts about how the Chinese are getting blamed and how people are discriminating against them. I have to say, this doesn’t change the way I view China. I’ll still eat Chinese food, and I’m still interested into Kung Fu. That, and I still like the Chinese theme. WWII is over. The Cold War is over. We don’t need to hate other cultures for what some other country did. It’s only the government that I don’t like (hence that second part of my signature).


----------



## whimsycreator (May 16, 2020)

I am really sad and worried about this situation, people are dying, tensions are rising, and I already thought the world was filled with enough crap and hatred. I feel like the coronavirus is almost like a physical manifestation of how messed up the world is. Only, it’s making people gravely ill and killing them... not to mention, it’s halting the productivity of the world to a standstill and could cause recessions, and poor countries without good healthcare could become affected even greater when it comes to people’s health.

I hate how people are blaming Asians (especially Chinese) and terrorizing them, attacking them, even going as far as stabbing, shooting them!? People are disgusting and stupid, and racist! I’m so angry and disgusted when I hear about it. I hate how the president of the US is handling this situation too, he doesn’t care about people’s lives in his country, he cares only about his image and reputation, and he doesn’t give a single care to what happens to the people. He doesn’t care if millions of people die, as long as he can remain in power, and he keeps making up lies and distractions so that people won’t blame him for being so careless.

Sorry for being such a pessimist... I just hate living in a world with all these awful things, like racism, war, conflict, and hatred. And now there’s a lethal disease pandemic to top it off. 

Sorry for ranting and being like this too. I needed to let it out. I’m sorry. But I also want to say, I wish the best for people. I really do. I wish the best for the affected people in this situation and I really hope we can all make it out okay. I still will keep hope in my heart and never abandon it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> I am really sad and worried about this situation, people are dying, tensions are rising, and I already thought the world was filled with enough crap and hatred. I feel like the coronavirus is almost like a physical manifestation of how messed up the world is. Only, it’s making people gravely ill and killing them... not to mention, it’s halting the productivity of the world to a standstill and could cause recessions, and poor countries without good healthcare could become affected even greater when it comes to people’s health.
> 
> I hate how people are blaming Asians (especially Chinese) and terrorizing them, attacking them, even going as far as stabbing, shooting them!? People are disgusting and stupid, and racist! I’m so angry and disgusted when I hear about it. I hate how the president of the US is handling this situation too, he doesn’t care about people’s lives in his country, he cares only about his image and reputation, and he doesn’t give a single care to what happens to the people. He doesn’t care if millions of people die, as long as he can remain in power, and he keeps making up lies and distractions so that people won’t blame him for being so careless.
> 
> ...


To be honest, after how politically tense of a year 2016 was (mainly referring to the context of me being an American here, but I am aware that other crazy political events happened that year in the rest of the world, most notably the United Kingdom voting to leave the European Union), I didn't think that politically, things could get any worse, but I really feel like 2020 and this virus outbreak has 2016 *definitely *beat.

That being said, I definitely want Donald Trump *gone *from the White House. In my personal opinion, Trump losing re-election is almost certain-unemployment is now at the highest level since 1936, right when we were coming out of the Great Depression. Four years earlier, in 1932, Herbert Hoover lost re-election to Franklin D. Roosevelt in one of the biggest landslide defeats for an incumbent president in American history. (The only two that were worse electoral college wise were William Howard Taft when he lost re-election to Woodrow Wilson in 1912, although that was largely due to a vote split with Theodore Roosevelt, and 1980, when Jimmy Carter lost re-election to Ronald Reagan, although Roosevelt defeated Hoover by a *much* larger margin in the popular vote in 1932 than Reagan did towards Carter in 1980) Yes, FDR did manage to get re-elected (in an even *larger *landslide) in 1936, but this was largely because the doldrums of the Depression had been blamed on Hoover and the other Republican politicians that had been associated with the Hoover administration, along with the fact that the New Deal programs were still being passed by the end of Franklin D. Roosevelt's first term.

Donald Trump's supporters will repeatedly insist that there is no way Joe Biden can defeat him. But when the economy gets bad, *and we are now in the worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing the Great Recession of 2007-2009 in that regard, the American public blames the crisis on you.* Fairly or unfairly, this is how it goes. (And in Trump's case, I do think it's fair, because it's pretty clear that in 2020 so far, he has *massively* mishandled the crisis, and in my personal opinion, the worst handling of a virus pandemic of any president in United States history) Since at least Herbert Hoover's landslide re-election defeat to Franklin D. Roosevelt in 1932, any time the economy tanks under a Republican president, a Democrat gets voted in. Not only did this happen when we went from Hoover to Roosevelt, but it similarly happened in the 1992 election when George H.W. Bush lost re-election to Bill Clinton, and in the 2008 election, when after two terms of the administration of George W. Bush, George H.W. Bush's son (the second Bush was term-limited because of the Twenty-Second Amendment), a Democrat did win the election-Barack Obama. (Perhaps Jimmy Carter's defeat of Gerald Ford in 1976 can count, because the economy was pretty bad during most of the 1970s and had gotten bad before Richard Nixon's resignation from the Watergate scandal in 1974, as the 1973 oil crisis had hit that year, but Carter's win is largely considered to have happened as a reaction against Watergate, because as he was governor of Georgia, Jimmy Carter was able to successfully separate himself from the scandal and portray himself as an outsider to politics in Washington, D.C., and Ford had been greatly hurt by his pardon of Nixon)

There is one unfortunate realization I have made, though, during the coronavirus pandemic: even if the American voters this November vote out Donald Trump in favor of Joe Biden, I can't imagine that the racism Asians, especially Chinese people, have experienced here in the United States will go away. One thing I've unfortunately noticed about Americans is that anything, big or small, can bring out their racist tendencies: in the case of Asians anyway, this can be seen in concerns about the recent economic rise of China, and Japan before that, and with other issues related to countries in East Asia, such as the Toyota unintended acceleration recall of 2009-2011.


----------



## Red Cat (May 17, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> In my personal opinion, Trump losing re-election is almost certain


I don't want this thread to get too far derailed by discussing the political ramifications of COVID-19, but you're forgetting there's still five and a half months of brutal mudslinging and social media disinformation to go, and most Americans are pretty gullible. Trump is going to try to pin this all on China, and many people are going to go along with that. It's pretty rich that he's blaming China for downplaying the severity of the coronavirus when he did exactly the same thing, but he's never cared about being a total hypocrite in the past.

Even if Trump loses, he's almost certainly not going to concede and go away quietly, and his supporters are definitely not going away quietly. Just look at how his supporters behave when protesting the shutdown orders. We can only hope they don't get violent if things don't go their way in November. The U.S. is currently fighting two major diseases: COVID-19 and white nationalism, and I'm not sure which one is more dangerous long-term.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> There is one unfortunate realization I have made, though, during the coronavirus pandemic: even if the American voters this November vote out Donald Trump in favor of Joe Biden, I can't imagine that the racism Asians, especially Chinese people, have experienced here in the United States will go away. One thing I've unfortunately noticed about Americans is that anything, big or small, can bring out their racist tendencies: in the case of Asians anyway, this can be seen in concerns about the recent economic rise of China, and Japan before that, and with other issues related to countries in East Asia, such as the Toyota unintended acceleration recall of 2009-2011.



I also speculate that even if the Democrats win every chamber in Congress and the Presidency, their win would be meaningless. While they would fight the  and get the economy back to work, most of their positions on many issues might be grounds for rebellion. They would expect that everybody follows their laws to get their processes working. Instead, they would be met with extremely negative reception that would result in defiance and rebellion from citizens (especially from the conservatives). Hence why I would say it’s meaningless.

Why do I speculate that? Because the Democrats have gone so far to the left well past the point of sanity. Some of the issues, their positions would make tensions worse, not better. And others, whatever they’re fighting against has been deeply rooted in American culture so much that any change is going to cause chaos. The Republicans would face the same reckoning if Roe v Wade gets overturned or if any welfare program gets repealed. Sure they would win, but the lack of support shows that it’s meaningless.



Red Cat said:


> Even if Trump loses, he's almost certainly not going to concede and go away quietly, and his supporters are definitely not going away quietly. Just look at how his supporters behave when protesting the shutdown orders. We can only hope they don't get violent if things don't go their way in November. The U.S. is currently fighting two major diseases: COVID-19 and white nationalism, and I'm not sure which one is more dangerous long-term.


Between COVID-19 and white nationalism, COVID-19 isn’t as dangerous, and is going away sooner. But there always has been, and always will be, evil in our country.

You are right to be concerned about the right wingers potentially repeating the French Revolution if Trump loses re-election. They’ve been so frustrated that they would go crazy. A question I have to ask is, would you rather let the Sith hold control for another four years, or would you rather awaken the beast and let it take control for 80 years? Personally, I would rebel against dictatorship if that were ever to come, but I wouldn’t cross the moral event horizon to get what I want, something that election rioters would do.

I admit being guilty of going off-topic, but I wanted to make a connection stating how significant COVID-19 is compared to many historical events. I never lived through something that big. I’m so glad that I haven’t contracted the disease. I don’t think I’m asymptomatic, but I did have episodes that made me think I have it, but luckily, it was allergies.


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2020)

My dad invited thIs random young couple into our yard so our dogs could play. They stood right next to each other and they didn’t wear masks. Apparently he “forgot that this was going on.”


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 17, 2020)

I think it's impressive that there's a thread on this dating back to January. *January. *Most people didn't think corona would have become such a big issue back then

OP for president of America, honestly


----------



## hzl (May 17, 2020)

The selfishness of these idiots protesting is ridiculous - it's even spread to our country now (Hyde Park morons I'm looking at you). Oh, I'm sorry you have to stay inside for a _mere fraction_ of your life to keep vulnerable people safe, help stop the spread of this virus and out of respect for those key workers and care workers who are working their asses off to keep the world going and keep your family members safe. 
I've seen such 'me me me' attitudes lately I can't even believe how self-centred some people are. There are people losing their lives, losing family, losing their jobs, houses and livelihoods and you're mad because you can't sunbathe at the park??! Don't expect the frickin doctors to care for you or your family when you end up in ICU with COVID because you've been an absolute tool waltzing around like COVID magnets.

Ooooh sorry, I've had enough of idiots this week and needed to get that one off my chest.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2020)

I’m starting to wonder. While it’s necessary to contain the virus to slow the spread, is support for freedom really declining as the new generations take over? Before this COVID-19 thing, there was a poll that Americans are supporting economic freedom, and personal freedom, much less than ever before. I wonder why people don’t like freedom anymore, even if Coronavirus never happened.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 17, 2020)

This senior made a huge post on instagram complaining about her school work and calling out our governor for "letting them down". While it really sucks for the seniors and it's valid to be upset that they are missing huge milestones, the tone of her post was very whiny and selfish. Basically, she wants school to be canceled for this last month because the seniors have been through enough. I literally just rolled my eyes at how tone deaf her post was. Like yes, school is tough but if you think high school is hard, wait until you're at college slaving away in the library until you lose all track of time all over a 7 page paper. It also bothered me because she's so privileged (not saying im not) and there are families that are being impacted way worse than her. Finally, her mom works works at the hospital and has moved out of the house and this girl continues to go out and hang with friends, you would think that if someone in her family is literally on the front lines in our state she would feel more inclined to stay at home.  

Also, the governor she was "calling out" has been handling this so well, Vermont basically has fewer new cases each day and they just allowed for testing for anyone regardless of if you feel sick or not.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't want this thread to get too far derailed by discussing the political ramifications of COVID-19, but you're forgetting there's still five and a half months of brutal mudslinging and social media disinformation to go, and most Americans are pretty gullible. Trump is going to try to pin this all on China, and many people are going to go along with that. It's pretty rich that he's blaming China for downplaying the severity of the coronavirus when he did exactly the same thing, but he's never cared about being a total hypocrite in the past.
> 
> Even if Trump loses, he's almost certainly not going to concede and go away quietly, and his supporters are definitely not going away quietly. Just look at how his supporters behave when protesting the shutdown orders. We can only hope they don't get violent if things don't go their way in November. The U.S. is currently fighting two major diseases: COVID-19 and white nationalism, and I'm not sure which one is more dangerous long-term.


It's sad that the two are seemingly so interconnected (COVID-19 and white nationalism) with one another, and arguably at one of the worst times so for the country.

You are absolutely correct that mudslinging between the Trump and Biden campaigns will be happening between now and November 3, and it is true that for that reason, alone, we can't be certain of what the election results will be. Donald Trump has made it very clear that the thought of losing re-election is something he will stop at all costs-even more so than with incumbent presidents of the past when running for second terms. This became clear first when Trump promoted a conspiracy theory over Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, in Ukraine (and, of course, that bogus investigation he attempted with the assistance of Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelensky failed, but the attempt still got Trump impeached), and even more so now with Trump trying to promote a conspiracy theory yet again in "Obamagate" (previously known as "spygate" starting back when it was first referenced by Donald Trump in his Twitter account in 2018). The idea of losing, especially when Trump always talks about "winning", is a *huge *blow to his ego, because let's face it, Trump is easily *the most egotistical and narcissistic president to have ever held the office.*

I will say that I don't believe China's government handled the coronavirus well (at least early on), but the problem is that once it reaches United States borders, *it becomes an American problem.* Even if the Chinese government didn't handle the virus well, that doesn't give Donald Trump an excuse to poorly handle it within the US.

And, unfortunately, I already know that you're correct about concerns about what Trump's response could be if he loses the election, since there were similar fears months ahead of 2016 in the event he could lose to Hillary Clinton. Nancy Pelosi has repeatedly warned that if Donald Trump loses the election to Joe Biden by a very narrow margin, he may refuse to concede at all. Unfortunately, the military would likely have to remove Trump from office if he refused to leave come Inauguration Day 2021. We can also safely assume that Trump supporters would riot against a Biden win, claiming it would "only be fair" after anti-Trump protests happened following the 2016 election. Protests against shutdown orders, especially in states with Democratic governors, from Trump supporters, seem to only be an ominous sign in my opinion.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 17, 2020)

Mexico is experiencing a beer shortage, I hope that doesn't happen here.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I also speculate that even if the Democrats win every chamber in Congress and the Presidency, their win would be meaningless. While they would fight the  and get the economy back to work, most of their positions on many issues might be grounds for rebellion. They would expect that everybody follows their laws to get their processes working. Instead, they would be met with extremely negative reception that would result in defiance and rebellion from citizens (especially from the conservatives). Hence why I would say it’s meaningless.
> 
> Why do I speculate that? Because the Democrats have gone so far to the left well past the point of sanity. Some of the issues, their positions would make tensions worse, not better. And others, whatever they’re fighting against has been deeply rooted in American culture so much that any change is going to cause chaos. The Republicans would face the same reckoning if Roe v Wade gets overturned or if any welfare program gets repealed. Sure they would win, but the lack of support shows that it’s meaningless.
> 
> ...


I think it's a far stretch to say that a hypothetical Joe Biden victory in the presidential election would lead to a rebellion in the United States. Conservatism, in many ways, is on the decline in the United States-it is an ideology that is _heavily _white, male, and Christian-and the US is on its way to becoming majority-minority before the end of the 2020s. If you *really *want to get down to it, since Donald Trump campaigned so heavily on immigration back during the 2016 election (and, of course, is doing so again for 2020), Trump's election victory in 2016, in many ways, has been described as a reaction-largely from caucasians-against the idea of the US becoming a majority-minority nation. Aside from those who are white, male, and heavily Christian (I'm not talking about Christians who wouldn't consider themselves very religious, such as not attending church very much, which would honestly include myself, and I'll admit, while I am a Christian personally, there is very little about the Bible as of late that I've honestly been taking to heart, but I digress), the Republican Party has faced a real weakness in recent decades, hence why George W. Bush's re-election over John Kerry in 2004 remains the last time the GOP nominee won the popular vote in a presidential election since Bush's father, George H.W. Bush, lost re-election to Bill Clinton in 1992. Two of the last Republican presidents-George W. Bush and Donald Trump (in Bush's case, anyway, when he got elected to his first term in 2000)-lost the popular vote. Note that even though the electoral college has always been the way that the President of the United States has been elected, it is usually a rare event for the winner of a presidential election to lose the popular vote-before Bush in 2000 and Trump in 2016, the only other times it happened were in 1824, with John Quincy Adams's election (and Adams didn't lead in the electoral vote either, rather, it was that none of the four candidates in the election, which also included Andrew Jackson, William H. Crawford, and Henry Clay, won in the electoral college either, and the House ultimately voted Adams in, largely because Clay was Speaker of the House under outgoing President James Monroe, and Clay feared Jackson, who led in both the electoral and popular vote, as Andrew Jackson infamously would threaten to kill anyone that bothered him), Rutherford B. Hayes's election in 1876 (which, of course, he only defeated Samuel J. Tilden because of the Compromise of 1877), and Benjamin Harrison's election in 1888. It has been stated numerous times that eventually, a party winning the presidency via being elected by the electoral college without the popular vote is not a sustainable trend for a political party in the future, especially when you consider that the United States is heading on this majority-minority path.

On top of this, I can't imagine that a Joe Biden administration would repress people who criticize the administration's actions, economy-related or not. No one wants a return to John Adams's Alien and Sedition Acts. (Technically Woodrow Wilson and Franklin D. Roosevelt brought them back in ways during the two World Wars, more so Wilson, although there is no World War that is about to take place, because if there was, *we'd all be ceasing to exist*) In some ways, you could say that the mentality seen way back at the end of the eighteenth century during the first Adams administration has been seen again under Donald Trump-anything that criticizes the Trump administration's actions since its inauguration in 2017 has been dismissed by the president as "fake news".

Also, Mica, on your points you said to Red Cat... It could be argued, ironically, that *we would only be more likely to head to a dictatorship if something like the French Revolution happened here in the United States.* Napoleon Bonaparte effectively became a French dictator/emperor in 1804 all because of the French Revolution of 1789-1799. While I am aware that small-governmental figures of the time in the US did admire the revolution in France (most notably Thomas Jefferson, who would go on to be elected president in 1800, although, like 1824, this was another election that went to the House, because of problems with the running mate system in which Jefferson tied in electoral votes with his running mate, Aaron Burr), *no one in their right mind, Democrat or Republican, wants someone like Napoleon leading the United States, especially when you consider we've been the sole superpower in the world since the Soviet Union collapsed in 1991.* (Of course, it's been pretty clear that we may not be a sole superpower anymore, as China has been rising in power in recent years, and arguably, with its invasion of Ukraine in 2014, Russia has been having a rise of its own again under Vladimir Putin)

If we're going to use France as an example, the closest thing I can think could happen is that Joe Biden, or at least members of his administration, may urge a more "Jupiterian presidency" like Emmanuel Macron suggested while running for, and after being elected, its president around 2016-2017. Nevertheless, there is a *lot* about Macron I'd argue differs from Biden.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

covid needs my consent to infect me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> Also, Mica, on your points you said to Red Cat... It could be argued, ironically, that *we would only be more likely to head to a dictatorship if something like the French Revolution happened here in the United States.* Napoleon Bonaparte effectively became a French dictator/emperor in 1804 all because of the French Revolution of 1789-1799. While I am aware that small-governmental figures of the time in the US did admire the revolution in France (most notably Thomas Jefferson, who would go on to be elected president in 1800, although, like 1824, this was another election that went to the House, because of problems with the running mate system in which Jefferson tied in electoral votes with his running mate, Aaron Burr), *no one in their right mind, Democrat or Republican, wants someone like Napoleon leading the United States, especially when you consider we've been the sole superpower in the world since the Soviet Union collapsed in 1991.* (Of course, it's been pretty clear that we may not be a sole superpower anymore, as China has been rising in power in recent years, and arguably, with its invasion of Ukraine in 2014, Russia has been having a rise of its own again under Vladimir Putin)



That’s why I choose the Sith over the Beast. If the Sith wins, that would anger people that voted against them, but the idea of the government being under attack would scare everyone, even those who oppose the government. Of course, the Beast may fail, and would be treated as war criminals thereafter.

As for talking about whether or not political ties to COVID-19 is on-topic, it’s unfortunate that both have been tied. Both sides are politicizing this because of the election, and whether or not this hurts Trump’s political career, people are already fed up with Trump and are trying everything to ruin his career. COVID-19 might be the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That’s why I choose the Sith over the Beast. If the Sith wins, that would anger people that voted against them, but the idea of the government being under attack would scare everyone, even those who oppose the government. Of course, the Beast may fail, and would be treated as war criminals thereafter.
> 
> As for talking about whether or not political ties to COVID-19 is on-topic, it’s unfortunate that both have been tied. Both sides are politicizing this because of the election, and whether or not this hurts Trump’s political career, people are already fed up with Trump and are trying everything to ruin his career. COVID-19 might be the last nail in the coffin.


Donald Trump has already had numerous controversies happen during his presidency that made his re-election doubtful even before the coronavirus pandemic, IMO, especially when you consider that his victory in the 2016 election hinged on close victories in the Rust Belt states of Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin. Trump is the first president running for re-election following impeachment-Andrew Johnson wasn't nominated by the Democrats in the 1868 election and Bill Clinton was term-limited due to the Twenty-Second Amendment in the 2000 election (and, if you count Richard Nixon, since it was certain he was not only going to be impeached, but removed from office due to the coverup of the Watergate scandal in 1974, Nixon would've also been term-limited for the same reason and couldn't have run for a third term in 1976). Unlike the Clinton impeachment, or even most of the polls taken on impeachment prior to Nixon's resignation (Johnson's impeachment obviously happened at a time long before opinion polls existed, as those didn't start becoming commonplace until around the time Franklin D. Roosevelt was in office), the majority of polls taken after the revelations of the transcript consisting of the phone conversation from July of Donald Trump and Volodymyr Zelensky caused Trump's impeachment to be favored by the majority of Americans. On top of this, his strategy of using conspiracy theories against Democratic opponents to distract-seen in his heavy focus on a conspiracy theory on the Bidens and the so-called "Obamagate scandal" conspiracy theory now-have also practically been seen by the American public for what they are-distraction tactics, and attempts at deflection. My point is that if MI, PA, and WI hadn't gone Republican in 2016, we would be saying "President Clinton" for a second time rather than "President Trump"-and that fact, especially when you consider that Trump's loss of the popular vote in the 2016 election amounted to nearly three million votes-the largest discrepancy in the popular vote ever when the loser of the popular vote still won the election because of the electoral college. Percentage-wise, Donald Trump's share of the popular vote in 2016 was actually *lower* than what Mitt Romney had got four years earlier in 2012 against incumbent President Barack Obama.

Also on Trump's impeachment, any time impeachment happens, the party in control of the presidency tends to lose the following election. Andrew Johnson and Bill Clinton were both Democrats, and Republicans-Ulysses S. Grant and George W. Bush, respectively-won the elections of 1868 and 2000. Again, if you were to count Richard Nixon, since Nixon was again, *undoubtedly going to not only be impeached, but removed from office because of Watergate in 1974,* and Nixon was, of course, a Republican, Democrat Jimmy Carter won the 1976 election. The precedents of how Grant and Bush won the elections in 1868 and 2000, and really how Carter too won in 1976, didn't spell good signs for the Trump campaign in 2020.

I am aware that COVID-19 will be a bigger election issue than impeachment, because it's more recent and obviously has gotten more attention, and on top of that, *the United States has been leading in coronavirus cases of all countries in the world, and it's been a deadly disease, especially for those immunocompromised. *Obviously, the COVID-19 pandemic is a more pressing issue and is obviously a *far more deadly issue than Donald Trump's impeachment.* But nothing can change the fact that Trump was indeed impeached, and became only the third president in history to do so. Again, because Andrew Johnson wasn't nominated by the Democratic Party in the 1868 election, and Bill Clinton was term-limited in 2000, Donald Trump is making history by, in 2020, becoming the first impeached president to be running for a second term.

As a side note, there were other matters not on Trump's side historically, either-before Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, and Barack Obama, the only other time in American history that there were three back-to-back two-term presidencies were those of Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, and James Monroe. John Quincy Adams followed Monroe, but he lost re-election to Andrew Jackson in 1828. Also, with Clinton, Bush, and Obama, that also meant that there were eight years of each party in control-eight years of a Democratic president under Bill Clinton, then eight years of a Republican president under George W. Bush, and then eight years of a Democratic president under Barack Obama. The only other time a similar pattern to this existed was when we had eight years of Republican rule from 1953 to 1961 under Dwight D. Eisenhower, then eight years of combined Democratic rule under John F. Kennedy and Lyndon B. Johnson (as, of course, Kennedy was assassinated in 1963), and then eight years of combined Republican rule again under Richard Nixon and Gerald Ford. (As, again, Nixon resigned in 1974 from Watergate) After the Ford administration, there was one term of Democratic rule under Jimmy Carter, but in the 1980 election, Carter lost re-election to Ronald Reagan.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 20, 2020)

Even though my state is slowing starting to open things back up, the company I work for notified us all yesterday that they would rather be extra cautious. We're all working from home right now and the work is getting done, so they are in no rush to open up the offices again and put people at risk. I appreciate their concern.

If nothing changes for the worse, the earliest they'll open the doors is early September. Even then, they will only allow about 10% of employees to return who do more hands on work, like processing mail and checks. Then, they'll start redoing the layout and construction to allow for social distancing in the hallways and between desks before allowing more people to return in phases.

It's going to be a lengthy process and I don't really see myself getting back to a somewhat normal life until next year. I've been managing to do my job with stuff I had on hand at home, but after 2 months I'm missing all the nice ergonomic supplies we had in the office. I guess it's time to splurge on a new chair and some other things to make my makeshift home office more livable for the long term.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I forgot to mention that the 2020 Summer Olympics has been delayed, 2020 might be the first year since the Player’s Strike that MLB won’t have a World Series, and unemployment is going up. If all of that is happening all at once, that tells me something.
> 
> I decided to compile a list of events (based on significance and impact) that are on par with COVID-19, both social and technological. The Holocaust is clearly one of them, but events like 9/11 isn’t (especially if they were more minor than 9/11).You may remind me if I have forgotten something, but if it’s an event I know that I haven’t listed, I avoided listing it for a reason. Not that we shouldn’t care, but this is how much impact the Coronavirus did.
> 
> ...



I’ve came to another realization. In order for an event to be as significant as the events I listed, it will need to change the world (or a nation) significantly. Like very significantly. The fall of the Roman Empire, destroyed a massive empire that lasted for centuries. The printing press, made books cheaper and expanded knowledge. The Civil War, changed both the North and South forever as new amendments promoting human rights were ratified. The Great Depression, it has proven that a larger government is more necessary for the United States and monitoring citizens. The invention of the computer, brought the world into becoming a more technologically advanced planet. I’m sure the Coronavirus Pandemic is going to make changes this big. Even some of the more significant events not listed has brought changes that we still live with today, but not at this scale. Some events I did forget to list were Marco Polo’s expeditions, the Protestant Reformation, and the Industrial Revolution.

One thing I speculate about the post-COVID era is that America will no longer be the most powerful nation in the world, like it once was. Even globalism, which helped make the world a better place, might see its demise.


----------



## Raz (May 22, 2020)

Here where I live, total (official) death toll got to 20k last night. This is still a rising number, with more than 10% of the population infected (again, counting only official numbers - scientists estimate that the real number could be 10 or 15x higher). 

Meanwhile, the "powers in place" are pushing hard for people to go back to normal. This will be biggest human catastrophe in this country since the Portuguese and the Spanish came in and destroyed the native people.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 22, 2020)

my muscles in my arms and legs REALLY HURT everytime I move and my breathing is getting weird, do I go see a doctor? I'm scared and don't know if my parents will take me.


----------



## d3_3p (May 22, 2020)

Raz said:


> Here where I live, total (official) death till got to 20k last night. This is still a rising number, with more than 10% of the population infected (again, counting only official numbers - scientists estimate that the real number could be 10 or 15x higher).
> 
> Meanwhile, the "powers in place" are pushing hard for people to go back to normal


Yeah, same here. It's a massive ****show.


----------



## Raz (May 22, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> my muscles in my arms and legs REALLY HURT everytime I move and my breathing is getting weird, do I go see a doctor? I'm scared and don't know if my parents will take me.


Is there any kind of number you can call to get some instructions? My nephew's father had Corona, and for what he's said, he felt massive muscular and articulation pain, chest pain when he was breathing and had short breath. Also had high fever and headaches. 

From what he said, it lasted for about 5 or 6 days. He went to a doctor but they couldn't test him, although they assumed he had Corona because of all the symptoms. 

Please, take care of yourself. Hope it's just a cold and that you get well soon.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 22, 2020)

Raz said:


> Is there any kind of number you can call to get some instructions? My nephew's father had Corona, and for what he's said, he felt massive muscular and articulation pain, chest pain when he was breathing and had short breath. Also had high fever and headaches.
> 
> From what he said, it lasted for about 5 or 6 days. He went to a doctor but they couldn't test him, although they assumed he had Corona because of all the symptoms.
> 
> Please, take care of yourself. Hope it's just a cold and that you get well soon.


I don't know if there's anything like that in my area, but I can check
this feels so terrible that I haven't slept all night and honestly want to cry


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 22, 2020)

I don't really understand the mindset of half the people in this country. It's so easy just to do things the right way...and then we can be done with this sooner rather than later. I mean...here in NJ, people want to blame everything on Governor Murphy. Which is ridiculous. He's actually doing a great job with slowly opening things back up in a safe way.

So, you had these people complaining about the parks and beaches being closed entirely. Murphy opened them in time for the summer. Now they have these signs at parks and beaches that simply remind people that they should wear masks wherever possible. And people are losing their minds over them. It's nuts. People are just so desperate to act like the victim, I guess...that they are taking personal offence to these signs that are nothing more than a friendly reminder to be safe. It's wild. How did half of the population ever get so entitled?

The comments are killing me. You have people posting things like "Now we have to wear masks in the forest? Ridiculous!" I mean...people just have no idea what they are even talking about anymore. Those signs specifically state that you should wear the masks at entrances, walkways, and other congested areas where you might see other people. It's not an order. It's a friendly reminder to be safe. It's no different than a sign that says "please don't litter". Actually...I take that back. It actually is different, because there are actual fines for littering. And there is no fine for failing to wear a mask. How are people getting angry about this? Why is this a thing that people waste their time being angry about? I don't get it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 22, 2020)

I go back to work at the mall today and I’ve been dreading it. I haven’t been around so many people in forever and just going into the mall for my management meeting almost made me have an anxiety attack. I haven’t slept because I keep worrying about today and all the customers and the new polices and the returns and still having to make sales goals and being “on” and going back to my fake worksona that’s just so much energy/effort and how I’m always never good enough. I don’t wanna go. But I got denied unemployment and I’ve been selling stuff to get by. Out of stuff to sell.

All the other girls are so excited and I’ve been on the verge of tears all morning while looking for other jobs. I think it’s mostly because my job was overwhelming to begin with and now it’s even more so with the new procedures and...honestly, after being home so long, I get scared to leave my home. I’m not full-blown agoraphobic. But I get really on edge and emotional leaving my house.

Sorry. I had to get it off my chest somewhere and with all the people from work/the district I have added on various social media, not like I can voice my upset anywhere.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 22, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I go back to work at the mall today and I’ve been dreading it. I haven’t been around so many people in forever and just going into the mall for my management meeting almost made me have an anxiety attack. I haven’t slept because I keep worrying about today and all the customers and the new polices and the returns and still having to make sales goals and being “on” and going back to my fake worksona that’s just so much energy/effort and how I’m always never good enough. I don’t wanna go. But I got denied unemployment and I’ve been selling stuff to get by. Out of stuff to sell.
> 
> All the other girls are so excited and I’ve been on the verge of tears all morning while looking for other jobs. I think it’s mostly because my job was overwhelming to begin with and now it’s even more so with the new procedures and...honestly, after being home so long, I get scared to leave my home. I’m not full-blown agoraphobic. But I get really on edge and emotional leaving my house.
> 
> Sorry. I had to get it off my chest somewhere and with all the people from work/the district I have added on various social media, not like I can voice my upset anywhere.



I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. I completely understand how you feel. I used to work in Customer Service but I got out because it was overwhelming to me, too. I have social anxiety and even just going to the office everyday and dealing with coworkers is enough to cause me a lot of stress. Despite its disadvantages, being able to work from home has honestly made me so much happier and more comfortable. The problem is that I know it's going to end one day and when I do have to finally go back into work and deal with people face-to-face again, I know I'm going to have a massive panic attack.

I'm glad that you're looking for another job, though. I hope that you can eventually find something that doesn't make you feel so miserable. Until then, feel free to vent anytime you need to.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 22, 2020)

I've been seeing a lot of people complaining that major conventions are getting canceled. I know you're disappointed, but doesn't it make sense? I have been going to 1-2 conventions a year for about 20 years now. Nearly every time I end up getting "con crud", aka a minor cold thanks to people who are sick going to conventions when they should be staying home. But with this super contagious, more serious coronavirus that can also be spread asymptommatically? Of course they should cancel these big conventions that have 50,000 or 100,000 or more people going to! And even if they were running, I would not want to go. Right now it's too risky. It's probably not worth going to these things until at least 2021, when hopefully things have settled down.

I know people want things to be normal again. So do I. But you can't just decide on your own that things are back to normal. Coronavirus doesn't care if you want to have fun. We don't have any cures or vaccines or even enough herd immunity yet.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 22, 2020)

When it comes to things like sports, movies, conventions, etc...it would seem like too many people have a problem differentiating between frustration and anger. I mean...we're all frustrated that we can't have those things back. But, too many people seem to feel like they're being personally slighted by the situation. I don't know how people can exist in such a way, where they can't accept the things that they can't change. I mean...it's a bummer, for sure...but, why do these people need to be so aggressive about it? And don't get me started on the conspiracy theories, or the "this is America" people. Sheesh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 22, 2020)

I approve of Greg Abbott’s handling of the lockdown in my state. He knows Texas better than Trump does. There were a few things I do not approve of what Abbott did since he became governor, but he did more good than bad for Texas.

BUT...

I don’t want Abbott running for president. Remember George W Bush and what he did? George Bush was a nice man and a good governor for Texas, but as president, he did a lot of damage for the world. Trump’s election, his handling of COVID-19, and the polarization in our country, are the many effects of the Bush Administration (no typo intended).


----------



## necrofantasia (May 22, 2020)

update: my mom won't take me to the hospital 
breathing and pain is even worse


----------



## Mariah (May 22, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> I don't know if there's anything like that in my area, but I can check
> this feels so terrible that I haven't slept all night and honestly want to cry


You can do a virtual doctor visit.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 23, 2020)

necrofantasia said:


> update: my mom won't take me to the hospital and is screaming at me and saying that i'm making it up
> breathing and pain is even worse, you know what i give up. i don't care anymore.
> if anything happens to me, i love you guys.




Hi, I'm not sure what country or state you're living in, but you can try calling the hospital and letting them know your situation. Let them know that you think you're positive, but your parents are not willing to take you to a hospital. You can also look up free nurse hotlines and calling them for advice. Please don't give up so easily.


----------



## Antonio (May 23, 2020)

This **** still going on because old people don't got the patience to wait. Like Karen, your terrible haircut can wait, people are dying.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 24, 2020)

still in a lot of pain but slightly improving
i just hope that i am actually getting better and that this isn't just going to get worse


----------



## Luxsama (May 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> This **** still going on because old people don't got the patience to wait. Like Karen, your terrible haircut can wait, people are dying.


Not old people for my area, people I know are going out and having parties of 10 people and its all over their social media. Me and my friend confronted them about it but they said "iTs jUst fOr tHe gRaM" like coronavirus stops and waits till you're done huddling up together taking a bunch of group photos lol


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> Not old people for my area, people I know are going out and having parties of 10 people and its all over their social media. Me and my friend confronted them about it but they said "iTs jUst fOr tHe gRaM" like coronavirus stops and waits till you're done huddling up together taking a bunch of group photos lol


I hate this. I'm in a health graduate program and we were literally studying infectious diseases in March when our school went online so that we could practice social distancing. Our school even threw in a few COVID-19 related questions in the exams (how did it start, how does it spread, what qualifies as social distancing, etc). And I still see so many of my classmates throwing parties and going to the beach in groups, its ridiculous


----------



## Fey (May 24, 2020)

Tired of seeing people say they want things to return back to normal again, as if that’s not what everyone wants. The truth is that things aren’t normal right now. You can go back to what you were doing before, but that won’t make things normal again. This is a public health crisis goddamnit.

EDIT: _to be clear, this isn’t in response to anyone in this thread. Just a general frustration with people / the situation_


----------



## Kaiaa (May 24, 2020)

This is a world wide pandemic, and regardless of your political views please remember that this is not a thread to argue politics or your belief or disbelief in the systems that strive to hold communities together. Keep in mind that this forum is not only seen by citizens of the USA. I understand that in the discussion of how we believe Covid-19 has been handled, politics may get involved — and that is fine — but please refrain from attacking others or preaching for your affiliated parties beliefs by attacking another parties belief. 

No one is officially in trouble at this time. I will unlock this thread under the condition that we keep civil and don’t attack others.

*Posts after this that become argumentative may receive an official warning*.


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2020)

Thank you, @Kaiaa. Love your avatar!!! ^-^

Anyways, I understand why this pandemic is messing with people. As in introvert, i don't mind staying inside. However, there are tons of people who can't handle staying inside for weeks on end. I understand the struggle but you shouldn't be protesting the lockdown due to your own personal reason, the virus is still around and could harm people the most. Be patient and maybe the virus won't kill us all if you learn to wait. An out of date haircut is not essential to your life.

We should also compensate essential workers due to the pandemic.


----------



## Luxsama (May 24, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I hate this. I'm in a health graduate program and we were literally studying infectious diseases in March when our school went online so that we could practice social distancing. Our school even threw in a few COVID-19 related questions in the exams (how did it start, how does it spread, what qualifies as social distancing, etc). And I still see so many of my classmates throwing parties and going to the beach in groups, its ridiculous



Forgot to mention the one we confronted is a nursing student so she knows but just doesn't care


----------



## LadyDestani (May 24, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I hate this. I'm in a health graduate program and we were literally studying infectious diseases in March when our school went online so that we could practice social distancing. Our school even threw in a few COVID-19 related questions in the exams (how did it start, how does it spread, what qualifies as social distancing, etc). And I still see so many of my classmates throwing parties and going to the beach in groups, its ridiculous



Exactly!  It's ridiculous how little people care.  My neighbors have been having parties with at least 10 people over every weekend since all of this started and sometimes during the week too.  I just don't understand it.  I'm waiting for them to have a blowout party this weekend since Monday is Memorial Day here in the US.  I thought maybe I'd get a reprieve from their loud parties when the governor asked us to practice social distancing and limit gatherings, but they've only picked up the pace as the weather has gotten better.


----------



## Fye (May 25, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> Forgot to mention the one we confronted is a nursing student so she knows but just doesn't care





LadyDestani said:


> Exactly!  It's ridiculous how little people care.  My neighbors have been having parties with at least 10 people over every weekend since all of this started and sometimes during the week too.  I just don't understand it.  I'm waiting for them to have a blowout party this weekend since Monday is Memorial Day here in the US.  I thought maybe I'd get a reprieve from their loud parties when the governor asked us to practice social distancing and limit gatherings, but they've only picked up the pace as the weather has gotten better.


It's incredibly frustrating to see people being so inconsiderate. I already used apps like instagram only a few times a week, but now I've stopped altogether because its so disheartening to see people who definitely know better continue to think of only themselves while everyone else is making sacrifices.


----------



## brockbrock (May 25, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> It's incredibly frustrating to see people being so inconsiderate. I already used apps like instagram only a few times a week, but now I've stopped altogether because its so disheartening to see people who definitely know better continue to think of only themselves while everyone else is making sacrifices.



I totally relate to this. I've already been isolated the past 2 months, but since I have no choice in the matter as it is likely a matter of life and death for me and my loved ones, I figure I should just log off social media and the news for a while. I'm certain cases are going to spike in my area as people hear "easing" and "re-opening" and think it's all over and everything's back to normal. I'm really worried about what could happen in the next month.


----------



## Saikarie (May 25, 2020)

It's kinda a half and half situation for me. I tend to adopt the mantra of "out of sight, out of mind" (which is a horrible way of dealing with issues, dont do it). I'm lucky, or unlucky whichever way you view in that I'm very reclusive anyway so mentally I'm pretty chill. 

My concern comes more for my family. Both of my parents are higher risk of serious complications (both are in remission from cancer, mother also has other issues including diabetes), whilst my sister works hands on at a nursing home. I'm not really the type to talk about worries but typing here now I dont think I realised just how worried I am about the potential of them getting it. Luckily they all are safe but really you never know, my mother tends to use the essential shopping as an excuse to leave the house for abit and even though i tell her to go less I mean...shes high risk. My sister has literally told her that the elderly with conditions like hers were all dying or dead at her nursing home. Someone on our street tested positive and died last week. The thought of losing my mother...I dont think I could ever handle that becoming a reality, now or years down the line.


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

I too, am worried about my parents. I'm 100% certain they are in the high risk group. I think they are doing their best to stay safe, but I still worry because some other people aren't and my parents of course need to go shopping for groceries every now and then. If they end up exposed to it because of all the selfish impatient people out there... Aaaaaaaagh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Corrie (Jun 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I totally relate to this. I've already been isolated the past 2 months, but since I have no choice in the matter as it is likely a matter of life and death for me and my loved ones, I figure I should just log off social media and the news for a while. I'm certain cases are going to spike in my area as people hear "easing" and "re-opening" and think it's all over and everything's back to normal. I'm really worried about what could happen in the next month.



Exactly. COVID is not over and it won't be over for a while. We're going to have to get used to the new normal, whatever that may be.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

I might have to go back to the hospital and it’s honestly terrifying me because I’m high risk for covid and hospitals are not the best place to avoid it.... Ah well! Fingers crossed I can wait another half year or so! Just wanted to briefly vent this fear out like a little yelp to the void!


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

willitrue said:


> I have 37.7. It's corona????!!!


Normal body temperature can get up there. No fever. And if it's a joke... eeeeh, isn't in best taste.


----------



## biibii (Jun 24, 2020)

the covid test made my nose bleed for the first time in my life. profusely. do not recommend.


----------

